# S.C. school brat told friends before cop encounter: "Get yall phones out". She did it purposely.



## bucs90 (Oct 29, 2015)

Girl arrested during Spring Valley incident says she told classmates to film

Some people can't see a fucking setup coming. This bitch....before the cop even spoke to her....told her friends "Get yall phones out because something is about to happen".

SHE PLANNED IT. She knew damn well that she was going to resist and become a ghetto YouTube superstar. She knew NOTHING the cop did was she going to cooperate with.

She knew "something is gonna happen" because she was determined to MAKE SOMETHING HAPPEN. Had she followed directions....NOTHING would happen.

Do we call this "premeditated oppression"?? Planning your own victimhood!!!


----------



## TheOldSchool (Oct 29, 2015)

Damn outsmarted by a 16 year old "brat."


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 29, 2015)

Best thing that could have happened for her would be for the incident to be downplayed, her to get a little suspension and some detention, a little intervention counseling from whomever, and back into school with no drama.

But not when lunatics are running the asylum. Now her life is ruined as she has learned the lesson that she doesn't have to do what she's told, she can behave like a complete idiot and defy the police and get lots of fun attention and sympathy.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 29, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> Damn outsmarted by a 16 year old "brat."


It is a shame he fell for it.


----------



## aris2chat (Oct 29, 2015)

She got on the news. 15 minute of fame.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 29, 2015)

bodecea said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Damn outsmarted by a 16 year old "brat."
> ...



He didn't fall for anything. He made an arrest on someone who premeditated resisting...with textbook tactics according to his academy PPCT training....that escalated each step with her own escalated resistance. 

The liberals fell for it. The media fell for it. The Democrat sheriff fell for it.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 29, 2015)

Again....she had no intention of going quietly. She planned for "something to happen".

Even more evidence which may add an extra 0 to the cops wrongful termination settlement check.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 29, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Girl arrested during Spring Valley incident says she told classmates to film
> 
> Some people can't see a fucking setup coming. This bitch....before the cop even spoke to her....told her friends "Get yall phones out because something is about to happen".
> 
> ...



If the cop is that easy to bait, he deserves what he gets.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 29, 2015)

Skylar said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Girl arrested during Spring Valley incident says she told classmates to film
> ...



Amazing how many asshole Leftists think that career law enforcement officials need to lose their job.  A decent person is not so flippant about somebody's hard invested means of living, but no Leftist is decent.


----------



## TNHarley (Oct 29, 2015)

Damn lol
This reminds me when Bush outsmarted billions of people


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 29, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



Remember....liberals don't believe in honest work. Never forget to factor that in.

Has the Democrat Sheriff revealed what procedure was violated yet?? Other than angering Jesse Jackson?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 29, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Girl arrested during Spring Valley incident says she told classmates to film
> 
> Some people can't see a fucking setup coming. This bitch....before the cop even spoke to her....told her friends "Get yall phones out because something is about to happen".
> 
> ...



You dumb shit. That's not the girl who was assaulted. 

Are you ever right about anything?


----------



## paddymurphy (Oct 29, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Girl arrested during Spring Valley incident says she told classmates to film
> 
> Some people can't see a fucking setup coming. This bitch....before the cop even spoke to her....told her friends "Get yall phones out because something is about to happen".
> 
> ...


So, she played this idiot cop?  Knew he would fly into a roid rage?  Good for her.


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 29, 2015)

It's the school's fault for not sending a black officer.

The PC Police want division, let 'em have it.

Race-appropriate authority interventions only.
.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 29, 2015)

Look at it....now she is a precious untouchable angel. Every teacher and staffer and deputy is now terrified to even annoy this girl. She can do whatever she wants...because she is 1 more incident away from INSTANT claims of "repeated" systematic oppression. 

She can do whatever the fuck she wants now...and any adult who likes their job had better not be in her way.

And 20,000 other Columbia area high schoolers are taking note.....and some want her status for themselves.

Gonna be a FUN year in Richland County Schools!!


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 29, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Girl arrested during Spring Valley incident says she told classmates to film
> ...



You're praising the thug that started all this with her lawless behavior?

No wonder kids do this kind of thing when they see irresponsible adults like you praising criminal behavior.


----------



## paddymurphy (Oct 29, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Girl arrested during Spring Valley incident says she told classmates to film
> ...


What a fucking moron. I can't wait to see how he somehow denies the truth of your post.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 29, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Girl arrested during Spring Valley incident says she told classmates to film
> ...



What evidence do you have he was on roids? Just because he's in decent shape and not an obese slob like you and your family doesn't mean he uses roids.


----------



## Hancock (Oct 29, 2015)

So her claim to youtube fame is being flipped from a desk and tossed like a sack of potatoes...Maybe more of her kind should sign up for this treatment.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 29, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> It's the school's fault for not sending a black officer.
> 
> The PC Police want division, let 'em have it.
> 
> ...



YES. THAT is the only solution.


----------



## paddymurphy (Oct 29, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Look at it....now she is a precious untouchable angel. Every teacher and staffer and deputy is now terrified to even annoy this girl. She can do whatever she wants...because she is 1 more incident away from INSTANT claims of "repeated" systematic oppression.
> 
> She can do whatever the fuck she wants now...and any adult who likes their job had better not be in her way.
> 
> ...


Wrong fucking girl, moron. Your article is about the girl who got arrested for filming the attack on the girl in the desk.


----------



## Camp (Oct 29, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


The Democrat sheriff spent a lifetime of being a police officer, including the Department where he is currently Chief.


----------



## paddymurphy (Oct 29, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


Let's go back to the fact that the girl in your article is not the one attacked?  You admit you fucked that up and I'll admit I have no idea if he was on roids, only that he acted like he was.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 29, 2015)

Camp said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



There's a million cops. Not all are good....remember?

Lott is a Democrat who caved to the black community....which...btw...makes up a large chunk of his county.


----------



## Camp (Oct 29, 2015)

TNHarley said:


> Damn lol
> This reminds me when Bush outsmarted billions of people


Lying to people who have given you unquestionable trust is not out smarting. It is betraying trust.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 29, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



The man didn't have the right temperament for law enforcement.


----------



## paddymurphy (Oct 29, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> It's the school's fault for not sending a black officer.
> 
> The PC Police want division, let 'em have it.
> 
> ...


No, it is the officers fault for using excessive force.   Just like it was this black officers fault for attacking the student. School Cop Punches 16-Year-Old Student in the Face for Not Having a Hall Pass


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 29, 2015)

Skylar said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


He has precisely the right temperament. He moved swiftly and decisively to cuff a non cooperative suspect.  Delaying and pussyfooting is what causes cops to get hurt. They are trained for swift take downs to limit the opportunity for further danger.


----------



## paddymurphy (Oct 29, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > It's the school's fault for not sending a black officer.
> ...


Still no acknowledgment your article is not about the girl in the desk?  How long you gonna pretend you didn't fuck this up?


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 29, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > It's the school's fault for not sending a black officer.
> ...


Yes, the officer was wrong, no doubt.  Just curious, though:

Did anything happen to cause the officer to be there in the first place?

Did anything happen after the officer arrived, or did he just walk in and attack the student?
.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 29, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > It's the school's fault for not sending a black officer.
> ...



Pay attention. That's another incident with completely different circumstances being discussed on another thread. Try to focus on the discussion here and pop some Ritalin if you need to.


----------



## paddymurphy (Oct 29, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Suspect?  Suspected of what crime?


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Oct 29, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Again....she had no intention of going quietly. She planned for "something to happen".
> 
> Even more evidence which may add an extra 0 to the cops wrongful termination settlement check.







bucs90 said:


> Girl arrested during Spring Valley incident says she told classmates to film
> 
> Some people can't see a fucking setup coming. This bitch....before the cop even spoke to her....told her friends "Get yall phones out because something is about to happen".
> 
> ...




*Idiot.  I already posted this on the other thread.  This is NOT the girl who was disrupting the class and got tossed and dragged by Ben Fields.  

This is Niya Kenny who saw Ben Fields coming into the class and told her classmates to get out their cellphones because Ben Fields is known as "Officer Slam".

He's had three other allegations made against him in the past and is on trial in January 2016 for a previous violation.

This is why I have "Don't Read to Me" as my sig.  You idiots won't read past a headline.  

The identity of the girl who was brutalized by Fields IS STILL UNKNOWN.*


----------



## Camp (Oct 29, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


He didn't cave. He did his job. He has 37 other officers working in schools and he had one bad one. He got rid of the bad one. He fired the bully that refused or failed to follow the department rules and protocols.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 29, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


Trespassing, disturbing school, failing to follow lawful instructions, resisting arrest, assaulting a police officer, and disorderly conduct. 

We'll be lucky if she gets charged with one or two of her crimes.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 29, 2015)

Skylar said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Girl arrested during Spring Valley incident says she told classmates to film
> ...




   sky ---your comment is nauseating-----HOWEVER   very significant------
   The conscious world MUST come to terms with the fact that provocation
   of   "    "ABUSE"    or   "RACISM"  for the sake of fame and/or law suit-----
   is a fashion spreading ----and about to reach wild fire proportions.     It
   has been around for a very long time------prominently   "sex"  issues-----
   a bit of   "race"  issues-------but it is picking up momentum.    If you want to
   know how to live RENT FREE   in New York City-----just google ---"how to 
   live rent free in New York City"-------anything from just MOVING IN to a vacant
   house of apartment------or vandalizing a place you rent and claiming 
   "the landlord does not make repairs"   --------interesting that you support it


----------



## paddymurphy (Oct 29, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...





saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Actually, you stupid fuck, the girl this article is about is not the girl who was yanked out off her desk; it is about the girl who was arrested for telling her classmates to record  the incident cause she knew the abusive cop was coming.


----------



## paddymurphy (Oct 29, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


She will not be charged with any crime.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 29, 2015)

Camp said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



perhaps you have  THE ANSWER    as to how to deal with a FULLY GROWN
adolescent in a  HIGH SCHOOL-----who physically resists obeying a valid and
reasonable command?      EVACUATE THE CLASSROOM  ???   leaving some
30 kids free to rampage in the hall ways?


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Oct 29, 2015)

*New rightwing hero, Bennie:*

*He was sued for allegations of excessive force*

Deputy Ben Fields
In 2007, a couple sued Fields, fellow deputy Joseph Clark and Richland County Sheriff Leon Lott, alleging false arrest, excessive force and violation of free speech rights in 2005.
According to the complaint, Carlos Edward Martin was driving home and got out of his car when Fields approached him and asked whether he was the source of an excessive noise complaint that the officer was investigating.
Martin claimed that Fields "slammed him to the ground, cuffed him, began kicking him, and chemically maced him until his clothing was drenched and the contents of the can of mace was [sic] depleted," according to court documents.
When Martin's wife, Tashiana Martin, took pictures with her cell phone, Fields told a responding officer to confiscate her phone, according to the lawsuit.
A jury ruled in favor of Fields on some part of the lawsuit and other parts were dismissed, court documents said.

*He faces another lawsuit*

Fields is one of 10 defendants in another case, scheduled to go to trial in January.
In that lawsuit, former Spring Valley High School student Ashton James Reese claims he was unlawfully expelled from school in 2013. At the time, Fields was investigating alleged gang activity at the school.
Reese claimed several offenses in the suit, including lack of due process, negligence, negligent supervision and a violation of the right to public education -- as mandated by state law.
The jury trial is scheduled for January 27-29 in Columbia.

Spring Valley High School officer Ben Fields' career marked with lawsuits, award - CNN.com


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 29, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



oh!!!    so it was a  SET UP IN COLLUSION!!!!


----------



## Skylar (Oct 29, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



She was sitting a desk being being a belligerent teenager. Its what teen agers do.

His reaction wasn't appropriate. And if he's that easily bated, he shouldn't be working around kids.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Oct 29, 2015)

*Thread fail on unparalleled, intergalactic proportions.  O/P kan't reed.*


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Oct 29, 2015)

*The worst thing to happen to cops in the last 20 years is a black person with a cell phone.  *


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 29, 2015)

Skylar said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > paddymurphy said:
> ...


No, that's NOT what teenagers do and that's the wrong message to send, that teenagers can't control their impulses.  I've been a teenager and never had such an interaction with police. Most teens haven't.  So no, this isn't part of the teenager experience, including the students around her in the video that were clearly trying to study amidst the disruption she was creating.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 29, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > paddymurphy said:
> ...


You know this how?


----------



## paddymurphy (Oct 29, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


She was  16 year old child. She did not physically resist anything other than an unlawful use of force.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Oct 29, 2015)

Skylar said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > paddymurphy said:
> ...




*O/P also did not listen to the sheriff's press conference, either.  
The sheriff clearly stated the girl was disruptive, but also did not say what exactly she was doing besides refusing to put her cell phone away.  
He clearly stated that the officer putting his hands on her to remove her from the class was within his legal rights and training, but turning her upside down and tossing her was not.

Slimy bastard is lucky he didn't break the girl's neck.  *


----------



## paddymurphy (Oct 29, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Because I am not a fucking moron like you.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 29, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


Yeah, you keep saying this...


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 29, 2015)

Skylar said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > paddymurphy said:
> ...



I was once a teenager-------If a teacher told me to leave the class----I would. 
His reaction to what?     You must know more than do I-------all I know---or think
I know---is that the kid had a noisy cell phone working and was told to turn it
off and refused and then refused to leave the class-------then refuse to leave
when the  "cop"  told her.     I do not even know what her refusal consisted of----obviously you do.      Whatever she did----you see it as CONSTITUTIONAL 
RIGHT         Do you happen to know the age of the  "CHILD"


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 29, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > paddymurphy said:
> ...


So you don't know.  You sound like a fucking moron guessing what the DA will or will not do.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 29, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



You seem to be confusing my claim that his reaction was inappropriate with the argument that she's somehow an angel who was perfectly in the right. 

She was being a little shit. And the cop's reaction was still inappropriate. Violently so. And between them, we hold a trained police officer to a higher standard than we do a high school girl. 

His temperament didn't suited his job. He was obviously too easy to bait.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Oct 29, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



*You know it is?  Refusing to put your cell phone away in class is....what?  Probably the worst punishment is being kicked out of school for a week.  Give it up, uni-brow.*


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 29, 2015)

I don't understand even if her actions were premeditated, even if she did anticipate a reaction form the cop in school, even if she did tell her classmates to ready their cameras, how the actions of the cop in school could be justified.

And I don't understand the Conservatives who are comfortable with the actions of the cop in school.  Or how the Conservatives could find some ethical solace in believing that blaming the victim is an acceptable rationalization for unprofessional police behavior.

But, then again, blaming the victim is a rock steady Conservative fall back position.  It comes from a lack of civic ethics and a latent racism.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 29, 2015)

Skylar said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


You claimed "that's what teenagers do" which is incorrect.  Most teenagers and most adults DON'T do that.  You would have been correct if you said "This is what criminals do."


----------



## paddymurphy (Oct 29, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


Try reading the article being discussed before posting idiotic comments.  The article is not about the teen who was removed from the desk; it is about another girl in the classroom who knew that if Deputy slam came, there would be something worth filming. The girl the cop assaulted did not say any of the things the idiot OP claims.


----------



## paddymurphy (Oct 29, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Has she been charged?  Deputy roid rage is already looking for work.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Oct 29, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


There are 40 million blacks in this country.  Not all of them are bad.  Take your own advice dumbass.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 29, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



what are you calling an  "unlawful use of force"?      What should the "cop"  have done in the face of a  16 year old's refusal to leave a classroom at the
behest of the teacher-------kiss her ass?.      When I was  16 I was not called a
child---------when I was 20 ----if the prof told me to leave a college classroom----
I would have done so---------at what age are PEOPLE permitted to spit in the face
of the  "teacher"?


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Oct 29, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...




*Yup, BucWad has left the building.  He will need a jackhammer to get the egg off his face.*


----------



## jc456 (Oct 29, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> I don't understand even if her actions were premeditated, even if she did anticipate a reaction form the cop in school, even if she did tell her classmates to ready their cameras, how the actions of the cop in school could be justified.
> 
> And I don't understand the Conservatives who are comfortable with the actions of the cop in school.  Or how the Conservatives could find some ethical solace in believing that blaming the victim is an acceptable rationalization for unprofessional police behavior.
> 
> But, then again, blaming the victim is a rock steady Conservative fall back position.  It comes from a lack of civic ethics and a latent racism.


the other 29 kids in the class were the victims.  I can't believe libs like you have no idea what you discuss.


----------



## paddymurphy (Oct 29, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Every you said is true. And none of it justified the cop's assault.  She was 16.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 29, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> It's the school's fault for not sending a black officer.
> 
> The PC Police want division, let 'em have it.
> 
> ...



That's so mature. Well done. 

Earmuffs, bitch.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 29, 2015)

Skylar said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



ok----what was he supposed to do?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 29, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Girl arrested during Spring Valley incident says she told classmates to film
> ...



Where are ya bucs90 ? 

You sure don't have the observational skills of a law enforcement officer. 

Where is your retraction?


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 29, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand even if her actions were premeditated, even if she did anticipate a reaction form the cop in school, even if she did tell her classmates to ready their cameras, how the actions of the cop in school could be justified.
> ...


Are you comfortable with the actions of the cop in school?  Did he act in a professional manner?  Are you willing to excuse his actions even while knowing the girl had warned her classmates that something was about to go down?  Does blaming the victim justify the actions of the cop?


----------



## jc456 (Oct 29, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


so like in the other thread, what would you have done to remove her so the other 29 kids could learn?


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 29, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



I missed the ASSAULT part--------I do not have speakers-----I did not see the cop
BEAT HER UP.       I did high school physics------the apparent ENERGY
that I saw would have been a function of the amount of energy contributed
to the even by BOTH PARTIES-------how much he pushed and she PULLED----
THE SUM......          Did she come out of the vicious assault with an injury?


----------



## jc456 (Oct 29, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


yep, I'd pin a medal on his chest bubba!! I'm done with this abuse by youths.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 29, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


they have no idea.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 29, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...




how do you know that the words of the  "victim"  were known to the cop? 
but you do make a good point--------when disgusting shit is involved -----
it is important to have back up------three cops --or at least one cop and two
helpers should be dispatched for each known TROUBLE MAKING SLUT


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Oct 29, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand even if her actions were premeditated, even if she did anticipate a reaction form the cop in school, even if she did tell her classmates to ready their cameras, how the actions of the cop in school could be justified.
> ...



*Victims of what?  Do they need psychological counseling now?  
YES, because that asshole scared the hell out of them when he tossed that girl like a crouton on a salad, you raging idiot.  *


----------



## Skylar (Oct 29, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Girl arrested during Spring Valley incident says she told classmates to film
> 
> Some people can't see a fucking setup coming. This bitch....before the cop even spoke to her....told her friends "Get yall phones out because something is about to happen".



Nope. You didn't read your source article. The girl you're quoting is Niya Kenny. She was *also* arrested at the scene. But she wasn't the girl who the officer went off on. 

*From your own article: *



> When school resource officer Ben Fields entered the classroom at Spring Valley High School on Monday morning, student Niya Kenny says she knew something was going to happen.
> 
> “Initially, when they said an SRO was coming, we have two — so I didn’t know which one was coming,” Kenny said. “It could have been the other one. When I saw deputy Fields, that’s when I started . . . that’s when I told them to get the cameras out, because we know his reputation — well, I know his reputation.”
> 
> Read more here: Girl arrested during Spring Valley incident says she told classmates to film



'Get the cameras out' was Niya Kenny. *Per your own source. *

And Ninya Kenny was a witness to the incident. She wasn't the victim of it. Niya Kenny was arrested *after* the girl had already been dragged from the room. 



> After Fields forcibly removed a girl who the teacher said was disrupting class by refusing to put her phone away, the deputy arrested Kenny as well. The first girl was released to her parents, but Kenny was transported to the Alvin S. Glenn Detention Center, according to the Richland County Sheriff’s Department.
> 
> Read more here: Girl arrested during Spring Valley incident says she told classmates to film


*
Again, this is your own source. *See? Two different people. And it explicitly contradicts your entire ignorant 'she planned it' narrative.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 29, 2015)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


I love it, I'm sure the teacher loved it.  Everyone in that classroom now knows what might happen if they don't listen to the teacher.  Funny, eh?

And I'd save the video and use it as a training tool.  How to deal with disruptive students.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 29, 2015)

Skylar said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Girl arrested during Spring Valley incident says she told classmates to film
> ...



it still seems   SORTA PLANNED-------in the sense of a level of collusion.  
Planning  a little shitty prank like that does not take months and
an elaborate written proposal.     It takes a wink and a nod


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 29, 2015)

jc456 said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



yes-----all of the phones should be confiscated for their  images of the "event"
and plans elaborated for dealing with the  shit that so many here are advocating


----------



## jc456 (Oct 29, 2015)

Skylar said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Girl arrested during Spring Valley incident says she told classmates to film
> ...


how?  How do you know the two girls weren't in cahoots? I see nothing to dispute the subject.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 29, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


^this^


----------



## Skylar (Oct 29, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


How so? There's not the slightest evidence of colaboration between Niya Kenny and the girl who was slammed to the ground and dragged from the room. She didn't even claim to know her let alone be friends with her.

She claims to have known the officer and his reputation. And that's why she told everyone to 'break out their cameras'.

According to who? According to Niya Kenny:



> “Initially, when they said an SRO was coming, we have two — so I didn’t know which one was coming,” Kenny said. “It could have been the other one. When I saw deputy Fields, that’s when I started . . . that’s when I told them to get the cameras out, because we know his reputation — well, I know his reputation.”



If you have a better source on why she started filming, provide it.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 29, 2015)

Sit back folks-----some of the folk here have a NEW HEROINE


----------



## jillian (Oct 29, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



quiet idiot. I've worked harder and made more money than you've seen in your life.

what a bizarre little imbecile you are.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 29, 2015)

jc456 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



With 'this' being baseless speculation backed by nothing......after the LAST bullshit narrative the OP fed us was proven to be ignorant nonsense?


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 29, 2015)

Skylar said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



she did not  "know"   he classmate ----in her high school?     How many kids in that school          four billion


----------



## jillian (Oct 29, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Girl arrested during Spring Valley incident says she told classmates to film
> 
> Some people can't see a fucking setup coming. This bitch....before the cop even spoke to her....told her friends "Get yall phones out because something is about to happen".
> 
> ...



so does that mean the officer DIDN'T grab her by her neck and act in a totally inappropriate fashion?

no? 

then who cares?


----------



## Skylar (Oct 29, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Sit back folks-----some of the folk here have a NEW HEROINE



I simply think that Niya Kenny is a better source on why she filmed the incident than you are making up a narrative you can't back with anything.


----------



## BULLDOG (Oct 29, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...




If only the cop would have acted professionally, instead of as the bully the girls expected, their little plan wouldn't have worked.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 29, 2015)

jillian said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Girl arrested during Spring Valley incident says she told classmates to film
> ...



Turns out Buc didn't even get the people right. He's quoting Niya Kenny....a girl who was also arrested. Not the girl who was dragged from the room by the cop. 

So much for his batshit 'she planned it!' narrative. All they have left is random, baseless speculation backed with exactly jack shit.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 29, 2015)

Skylar said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


well, it melds together to give that impression.  In court it could be very valuable data, the girls behavior and the girl giving out the message about the recording.  Yeah, it fits together like a hand in a glove.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 29, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> It's the school's fault for not sending a black officer.
> 
> The PC Police want division, let 'em have it.
> 
> ...


If this was a black officer, it never would have been a story. The Democrat SUPERPAC (MSM) can't  show blacks being aggressive  unless they are being oppressed.

BLACKS BEING OPPRESSED IN BALTIMORE


----------



## jillian (Oct 29, 2015)

Skylar said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



no one ever accused him of being overly bright....or honest.


----------



## jillian (Oct 29, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> It's the school's fault for not sending a black officer.
> 
> The PC Police want division, let 'em have it.
> 
> ...



no. it was the officer's fault for responding inappropriately. it appears he's overreacted in this type of manner previously.

that said, I still don't understand why they needed a police officer to deal with a nonviolent behavior problem. and I don't understand why the officer had no skills to diffuse the problem.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 29, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



How so? Show us the evidence that Kenny and the girl were friends, planned anything together, even talked with each other. 

Remembering of course that this is the SECOND stab your ilk have made at the 'she planned it' narrative. The first one turning out to be a fetid pile of pureed bullshit.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 29, 2015)

Skylar said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Sit back folks-----some of the folk here have a NEW HEROINE
> ...


yeah because teenagers never lie right?


----------



## guno (Oct 29, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...




He is a typical tin badge southern cracker trying to play tough guy, I am sure some hick goober town in Butt wipe SC will hire him


----------



## jillian (Oct 29, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > It's the school's fault for not sending a black officer.
> ...



poor little delusional bigot, but please keep crying about white victimization.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 29, 2015)

Skylar said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


you are wrong.


----------



## Camp (Oct 29, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


He was supposed to treat her like any other citizen that is about to be arrested. Inform the person they are about to be arrested and charged with a specific crime(s) and that failure to comply with instructions will result in further and more serious charges that will cause incarceration.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 29, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > It's the school's fault for not sending a black officer.
> ...



And look....the predictable if ineptly awkward attempt to change the topic to anything other than the OP.


----------



## jillian (Oct 29, 2015)

Camp said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



what was she supposed to be arrested for? not going to the principal's office?

does that even begin to sound normal to you?


----------



## Skylar (Oct 29, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



How am I wrong? With evidence backing your story.

Show me. Don't tell me.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 29, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Show us the evidence. Remember, your source for the 'collusion' narrative.....is your imagination. 

So far, we have the testimony of an eye witness who was in the room when it happened. Vs some random guy on the internet who wasn't there and has no idea what he's talking about.

Who would you believe?


----------



## Camp (Oct 29, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


It is legal and a constitutional right for citizens to video police and other public officials. The 16 year old teens in that class know more about constitutional rights than some of the posters here. They are whining about a student telling her classmates to take advantage of a constitutional right.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 29, 2015)

Skylar said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


so hmmmmm, I supposed I have to repeat myself.  The behavior of the disruptive student and the admission of the other seems to yell at me, collaboration.  And I don't believe 16 year olds when they say they don't know their classmates.  That seems to further the bond between them.

The old nudge, nudge, wink, wink thingy


----------



## guno (Oct 29, 2015)

jillian said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



The tin horn yahoo cletus's who are "cops" In south kackalacky make crap


----------



## Skylar (Oct 29, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



For your collaboration narrative to work....you need evidence of a collaboration. You don't even have evidence that they have ever spoken to each other. Let alone were friends. Let alone had a plan. Let alone executed it.

Remember.....you made it all up.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 29, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> BLACKS BEING OPPRESSED IN BALTIMORE


This is exactly what the cowardly Sheriff was trying to avoid by throwing his deputy under the bus.  It's a shame that uncaged zoo animals carry so much weight with internal city politics.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 29, 2015)

*what ?  you did not bring the homework ...let me get the "Resource Officer"*


----------



## jc456 (Oct 29, 2015)

Skylar said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


you're exactly right, once they prove they are friends, the speculation is over.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 29, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



And what 'admission' are you referring to? You're alluding to quite a bit. But you can't actually factually establish any of it.



> And I don't believe 16 year olds when they say they don't know their classmates.  That seems to further the bond between them.
> 
> The old nudge, nudge, wink, wink thingy



Several problems with your narrative. First, she's 18. Not 16. Second, when did she say she didn't know the girl who was attacked?

You've not only made up your entire narrative.....you've made up the statement you insist you don't believe.

Is there any part of your account that wasn't pulled sideways out of the old rectal database?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 29, 2015)

<--School Resource Officers Serve and Protect


----------



## Camp (Oct 29, 2015)

jillian said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Protocol and procedure would have required the officer to transition the situation from an administrative situation to a legal one. The officer should have let the student know the situation was now being turned into a demand that she leave the room or face a formal charge of trespassing, not a breaking of a school rule. Added to that would be his informing the student that failure to comply with his instructions would lead to even more serious charges that would result in her incarceration at a juvenile facility. Until that procedure is followed the officer is only presenting himself as muscle for the principal.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 29, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



You haven't proven they are friends. You haven't proven they have ever spoken. You haven't proven collaboration. You haven't proven a plan.

You've imagined it all. Quoting yourself.

But you don't actually know what you're talking about.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 29, 2015)

Camp said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


He did all that.  It's clear you only saw the "short" video.


----------



## guno (Oct 29, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *what ?  you did not bring the homework ...let me get the "Resource Officer"*


----------



## jc456 (Oct 29, 2015)

Skylar said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


an 18 year old in a room with 16 year olds?  What?


----------



## Camp (Oct 29, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


What is the source for you to make such a claim? Link to a "long" video version of the event.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 29, 2015)

Skylar said:


> If the cop is that easy to bait, he deserves what he gets.


To me, those who bait other people are who deserve whatever it is that they get in return.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## jc456 (Oct 29, 2015)

Skylar said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


first off I never said I had proof of anything. Second I stated if they are indeed friends, ends the speculation.  Don't put words on a page of a statement I never made.

Thank you!!!


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 29, 2015)

JOSweetHeart said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > If the cop is that easy to bait, he deserves what he gets.
> ...



Does that include you? You bait people with every post. God bless your ass always!!!!


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 29, 2015)

Camp said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



a 16 year old in high school need ALL THOSE RIGHTS in order to follow school rules-------gee  I wish I had known when I was 16------the vice principle of my high schools------VIOLATED MY RIGHTS -------he FORCED me to write a two page
composition on why I should be  ON TIME  -----ie get to school at   8:45 am.     
can I still sue?       will Obama invite me to the white house?     I wrote the damn
thing----typed and double spaced


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 29, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


What makes me different from that girl is the fact that baiting anyone is never my intention. Only giving what is my opinion is and if some people do not like what my opinion is, that is their problem.

God bless you always too!!!

Holly


----------



## Camp (Oct 29, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


You miss the point. The school has the right to impose rules. That is an administration's job and duty. Students who don't follow can be disciplined administratively with things like detentions and suspensions.
A law enforcement officer is not meant to be a threat or muscle for the administrator. They are meant to remind and reinforce students that certain types of misbehavior can and will be treated at a higher level, a legal level that goes beyond and outside the scope of detention and suspension. 
School administrators were not doing their jobs so they called on law enforcement to cover for their failure. That sent a signal to the law enforcement officer that he could disregard his law enforcement roll and follow the wishes of instructions of the administrator. He should have informed the administrator that to remove the student required the administrator to agree to charging the student with a crime, trespassing.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 29, 2015)

Skylar said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Sit back folks-----some of the folk here have a NEW HEROINE
> ...



I do not have a narrative.       I saw but did not hear the video-----I did not SEE  anyone getting  BEAT UP.    I have seen lots of people restrained and ---far less
but still lots ARRESTED-------and that which I saw on the video was comparatively------really quite a mild affair-------I have heard the CRY OF   "CHILD"    ascribed to a  17 year old
child who was chained to his  hospital bed in order to control him------he ended up in the ICU   (intensive care unit) for real head injury   The  "child"  was at least 6' feet tall and MUSCLE bound----the poor "child"     had
been "attacked"   whilst in the process of mugging  a very elderly man----his
CRIMINAL ATTACKERS   were adults-------this crap was televised complete with hix sobbing mother ----probably
for the AMUSEMENT of the hospital staff in the hospital in which I was working
at the time------WE LAUGHED ALL WEEK.        his chains were very impressive
as was the POLITICAL HAY  enjoyed by the defenders of the  "CHILD".    It had
taken six strong orderlies to get him CHAINED UP---------you want more info? 
You can commiserate with his aggrieved mother.     For the record---the
neurosurgeons fixed him up and he came out of it BETTER THAN NEW


----------



## Skylar (Oct 29, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Then you *aren't* arguing that Niya Kenny and the girl in the video 'collaborated'?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 29, 2015)

JOSweetHeart said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > JOSweetHeart said:
> ...



Nope. You bait intentionally. Just like a nutty creep would. May satan be your guide.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 29, 2015)

^^^ I don't bait intentionally or at all period, but right here you are making it as clear as glass how much of a stranger to it that you are not.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## jknowgood (Oct 29, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> I don't understand even if her actions were premeditated, even if she did anticipate a reaction form the cop in school, even if she did tell her classmates to ready their cameras, how the actions of the cop in school could be justified.
> 
> And I don't understand the Conservatives who are comfortable with the actions of the cop in school.  Or how the Conservatives could find some ethical solace in believing that blaming the victim is an acceptable rationalization for unprofessional police behavior.
> 
> But, then again, blaming the victim is a rock steady Conservative fall back position.  It comes from a lack of civic ethics and a latent racism.


Yeah don't' discipline her, maybe she will end up like the gentle giant. What the hell is wrong with you people?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Oct 29, 2015)

"S.C. school brat told friends before cop encounter: "Get yall phones out". She did it purposely."

Another example of the ignorant, reprehensible right.

As has likely already been correctly pointed out: it makes no difference, even if true, it in no way mitigates the fact that the 'resource officer' was wrong, his termination appropriate and warranted.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 29, 2015)

Yep, the little tramps set him up, and he took the bait.
They both should be banned from ever returning to school there.


----------



## Meathead (Oct 29, 2015)

America has spawned a generation of crack babies now coming of age. The crack is hitting the fan and Democrats must be satisfied by their Great Society program.


----------



## jknowgood (Oct 29, 2015)

jillian said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Well then quit being a quirky little bitch and thank us tax payers.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Oct 29, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Yep, the little tramps set him up, and he took the bait.
> They both should be banned from ever returning to school there.



*So cops are so stupid they let a couple of "little tramps" set them up?  A professional policeman allows two teenage girls to dupe him?  Imagine what two full grown white men could do with this dolt.  Fuck him up good.  

I'm sure most teenage girls would go with a plan to tossed and dragged by a cop.  They do it by texting first.

Grow up.*


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Oct 29, 2015)

*Bucs abandoned his thread a lonnnng time ago after he lerned he kant reed or just wont reed:*

bucs90 was last seen:  Today at 3:32 PM


----------



## jknowgood (Oct 29, 2015)

jillian said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > It's the school's fault for not sending a black officer.
> ...


He should've tasked her, then handcuffed her and took her to jail for not leaving when she was told.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 29, 2015)

Camp said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



Incorrect.  I used to be a security officer, then a cop.  As a security officer, I had specific rules to enforce and if somebody didn't comply, I could ask them to leave. If they didn't I arrested them for trespassing, all of this without calling up the property owner in Los Angeles, CA.  Idiots with their shouldas like yourself have no clue how agency works.  The police works as an agent of the school and enforces the school's rules, that includes arresting trespassers. A police officer, unlike a security officer, also has the ability to enforce state laws apart from the school administration. That means a student disturbing school, which violates SC law, can be subject to immediate arrest.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Oct 29, 2015)

Meathead said:


> America has spawned a generation of crack babies now coming of age. The crack is hitting the fan and Democrats must be satisfied by their Great Society program.



*So you know for a fact that these girls and their parents smoke crack?  Wow, post that link, Sparky!*


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 29, 2015)

jknowgood said:


> He should've tasked her, then handcuffed her and took her to jail for not leaving when she was told.


You mean she did something wrong?

Gosh, you wouldn't know it from the PC Police.  

One might think a big, mean white guy just attacked the helpless little black girl for no reason out of the blue.
.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Oct 29, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



*And the Richland County sheriff as much as said that.  But the doofus who showed up and tossed that girl probably has about as much intelligence and presence of mind as you have.*


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Oct 29, 2015)

jknowgood said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



*Tasked her?  With what?  Carrying his water?  Chopping wood?  Standing in the corner?*


----------



## Meathead (Oct 29, 2015)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > America has spawned a generation of crack babies now coming of age. The crack is hitting the fan and Democrats must be satisfied by their Great Society program.
> ...


I guess she's an orphan who probably never knew her father and her mother died. She's obviously got a lot of pathology at an early age and the timing is right. They did say these things would happen. Makes sense.


----------



## jknowgood (Oct 29, 2015)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


Tased her damn spell check.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 29, 2015)

Skylar said:


> If the cop is that easy to bait, he deserves what he gets.


Dear Gawd, you call resisting arrest and assaulting a cop merely 'baiting the cop'?

No, she deserved to be arrested and taken down in the only fashion she would allow; a brutal physically dominating take down.

It was her own damned fault.

Another video of the incident here:

Smoking Gun: New Video Angle Changes SC “Racist, Police Brutality” Narrative


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 29, 2015)

Sometimes children need to be handled with a certain degree of violence to get the point across.   Have you ever seen an adult dog disciplining a puppy?  Same thing.


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 29, 2015)

jknowgood said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand even if her actions were premeditated, even if she did anticipate a reaction form the cop in school, even if she did tell her classmates to ready their cameras, how the actions of the cop in school could be justified.
> ...


Do you view what the cop did as mere discipline?  What is wrong with you?  Are all Conservatives just brutes?

No one deserves to be treated as that student was treated.  She was not armed, she posed no threat.  But flinging her to the floor by th neck is what you see as professional behavior by the cop in school and an acceptable form of discipline!  

What the hell is wrong with you people?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 29, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> I don't understand even if her actions were premeditated, even if she did anticipate a reaction form the cop in school, even if she did tell her classmates to ready their cameras, how the actions of the cop in school could be justified.
> 
> And I don't understand the Conservatives who are comfortable with the actions of the cop in school.  Or how the Conservatives could find some ethical solace in believing that blaming the victim is an acceptable rationalization for unprofessional police behavior.
> 
> But, then again, blaming the victim is a rock steady Conservative fall back position.  It comes from a lack of civic ethics and a latent racism.



It is really simple. IF a cop tries to arrest you or take you somewhere you need to go and if you resist, you deserve to be body slammed to the floor and hand cuffed. End of Story and I dont care if you are a girly girl or a wacked out drug addict. You get slammed all the same.

There is no reason on Earth that a cop should have to take a beating from  a student or risk that they might pull a weapon while trying too arrest them.

Fuck that little bitch and I think the cop should get  a medal.


----------



## jknowgood (Oct 29, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


They say other videos are out and when the cop touched her. She smacked him, if that is true she got what she deserved. Gangs in south Carolina are trying to recruit in our schools. Fuck them, we don't want to have the problem big cities have.


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 29, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand even if her actions were premeditated, even if she did anticipate a reaction form the cop in school, even if she did tell her classmates to ready their cameras, how the actions of the cop in school could be justified.
> ...


Do you think that government is too intrusive?  That government has no part to play in your personal life?  Here is government run amok!  Here is police brutality without justification!  No student deserves to be treated in such a manner.  She was not armed, she posed no threat.  And yet Conservatives prefer Jack booted thuggery above professional comportment.

What is wrong with you people!  Is it an 'ethical' requirement to be a brute, a thug, an asshole to carry any Conservative bona fides?


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 29, 2015)

jknowgood said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


So you are not only satisfied with lowering the bar of comportment, but you encourage it.  Where are the adults in your state?  Where are your civic ethics?


----------



## guno (Oct 29, 2015)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...




These old crackas are something huh


----------



## guno (Oct 29, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand even if her actions were premeditated, even if she did anticipate a reaction form the cop in school, even if she did tell her classmates to ready their cameras, how the actions of the cop in school could be justified.
> ...



And the day is coming where you southern crackas will have you cletus pasty asses whipped mercilessly


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 29, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > He should've tasked her, then handcuffed her and took her to jail for not leaving when she was told.
> ...



She did something wrong, bitch. You won't find a single person anywhere who says hat she is an innocent angel. 

Earmuffs, bitch.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 29, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Sometimes children need to be handled with a certain degree of violence to get the point across.   Have you ever seen an adult dog disciplining a puppy?  Same thing.



Another nutbag who thinks human beings are to be treated like dogs.

It's more than just a few of you. It's most of you. Yer bunch of freaks.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 29, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand even if her actions were premeditated, even if she did anticipate a reaction form the cop in school, even if she did tell her classmates to ready their cameras, how the actions of the cop in school could be justified.
> ...



Look at this mature, reasonable fellow!


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 29, 2015)

guno said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Oh we are? By who? It's not 1861 anymore. In case you haven't noticed...we have more guns. 60% of military members are Southern. You pussy liberals would try to pillow fight us.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 29, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Sometimes children need to be handled with a certain degree of violence to get the point across.   Have you ever seen an adult dog disciplining a puppy?  Same thing.
> ...



Only if you act like one.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 29, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



Yeah, but who is gonna fight. You're not. Your ilk always have excuses for why its not your responsibility to fight. Why its always someone else that has to bleed.

But never you.

And you aren't going to win any war with half assed Jeffersons. You'll need Hamiltons and Washingtons. Men willing to die, kill and bleed.

And that's not you.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 29, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



Why haven't you posted a response to the revelation that you completely fucked up this thread? Why are so many nutbags lacking credibility?


----------



## Skylar (Oct 29, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Because he's got only 3 options. 

1) Admit he didn't know what the fuck he was talking about and his entire OP was ignorant horseshit. Again.

2) Pretend that the 'bitch' he was talking about in the OP was Niya Kenny, not the girl who was dragged out of the classroom.

3) Ignore the situation and try and change the topic.

Looks like Number 3 it is!


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 29, 2015)

Skylar said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > guno said:
> ...



Da fuk you think you know people on this forum.  I already have served overseas, WTF have you EVER done in your entire pathetic Leftist life?


----------



## Skylar (Oct 29, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



Then why aren't you fighting in your little civil war right now?

Let me guess.....you've already served. You shouldn't have to do it again. Or...you're too old. Or you're biding your time.

Or some other flavor of excuse I overlooked. Please, don't let my suggestions limit you.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 29, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Sometimes children need to be handled with a certain degree of violence to get the point across.   Have you ever seen an adult dog disciplining a puppy?  Same thing.
> ...


Oh well. Funny how that freedom thingy works, eh?


----------



## Skylar (Oct 29, 2015)

jc456 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



Nothing says 'freedom' like dragging a high school girl around the floor by her neck because  she wouldn't put away her cell phone.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 29, 2015)

Skylar said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


What is it with you trying to egg on a war?  Are you just an oblivious child who doesn't understand what war is and what it does?  There's something seriously wrong with anyone acquainted with the horrors of the war on the innocent and perpetrators alike and then wants it in their own country. 

I think you know better than that.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 29, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



What war? Remember....there's nobody willing to fight it. Which is exactly my point. the would-be 'confederates' aren't willing to bleed.

But oh, they'll talk the biggest shit. As long as they never, ever have to back it up. And the 'horrors' of listening to them talk empty shit...._not that bad._


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 29, 2015)

Skylar said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


Confederates?  No decent person wants war, shit stain.  War is hell!  Only a complete asshole, which is apparently you, wants civil war in their own country. 

What an asshole!


----------



## Preacher (Oct 29, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Girl arrested during Spring Valley incident says she told classmates to film
> 
> Some people can't see a fucking setup coming. This bitch....before the cop even spoke to her....told her friends "Get yall phones out because something is about to happen".
> 
> ...


So she KNEW this roid rage thug with a badge was going to assault her and had her classmates film it. That's fucking SAD when you can't attend school because a cop will assault you for merely not leaving a room for talking on a phone...wow....keep defending the jackass cop...hope they sue his ass.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 29, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



Again, what civil war? *Remember....you ilk won't actually fight. *They'll only *talk* about fighting. Vaguely allude to all the guns you have. How its not 1861 anymore.

But actually fight? Actually _bleed_? Fuck no. That's always someone *else's* responsibility. They always have a snivelling excuse why they won't be the one doing the bleeding. *Which is why there is no civil war. *

And listening to your ilk crow between beers about a war you'll never actually fight in? Really, its not that bad.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 29, 2015)

Odium said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Girl arrested during Spring Valley incident says she told classmates to film
> ...



Nope. The OP didn't know what the fuck he was talking about. The girl he's quoting wasn't the girl who the cop slammed the floor and drug out of the class by her throat. The OP quoted another girl entirely.

Just obliterating the entire 'she planned it' narrative.


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 29, 2015)

jc456 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


That "Freedom thingy" means freedom from state sanctioned thuggery.

It's truly disturbing what Conservatives think is 'freedom'.  They seem to be lost to civilzation.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 29, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> Do you think that government is too intrusive?  That government has no part to play in your personal life?  Here is government run amok!  Here is police brutality without justification!  No student deserves to be treated in such a manner.  She was not armed, she posed no threat.  And yet Conservatives prefer Jack booted thuggery above professional comportment.
> 
> What is wrong with you people!  Is it an 'ethical' requirement to be a brute, a thug, an asshole to carry any Conservative bona fides?



She resisted the cops attempt to remove her from the class room and she struck him.

She got exactly what she deserved.

Its a shame that people who depend on police protection like libtards cant ahve a shred of empathy for the difficult job cops have without having to deal with little bitches like this thug.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 29, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> [
> So you are not only satisfied with lowering the bar of comportment, but you encourage it.  Where are the adults in your state?  Where are your civic ethics?



If it was up to me, I would have cops conduct themselves like the Polizie in Germany; you fuck with them and you get a night stick up the side of your head.

Especially if the perp strikes the cop, then its no holds barred.

You do realize that once the cops stop doing their jobs in needful situations, the vigilantes will do it for themselves, right?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 29, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> [
> That "Freedom thingy" means freedom from state sanctioned thuggery.
> 
> It's truly disturbing what Conservatives think is 'freedom'.  They seem to be lost to civilzation.



Busting ass hat criminals that are disrupting good public order and refusing to shut up and move on is a good public service.

I hoep the cops start going back to old style solutions and shut these Marxist thugs up for good.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 29, 2015)

Skylar said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


You must have me confused with somebody else.  I love America, which is why I don't want to see it plunged into a state of fraternal war.  You as a Leftist by definition hate America, so it doesn't surprise me that you're pushing to have it rent to ribbons.  

All politics aside, you really are a bad person.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 29, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


And in fact people crave order even if by a totalitarian state which is why Russians decried the fall of the Soviet Union and the rise of a very criminal form of capitalism.  A very authoritarian state eventually took its place, even if it wasn't full blown communism.

A free state is the best thing to have, but if not a free state, give me a totalitarian state before giving me anarchy.


----------



## jillian (Oct 29, 2015)

Camp said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



i can't respond as i'm not sure what protocol was. it isn't my expertise. what i can say is that teachers i know are appalled by what happened. they say criminalizing the student's behavior was a breach of the student/teacher relationship; that clearly the girl has issues that need attention; and police were not necessary to intervene at all as the girl was not violent.


----------



## jillian (Oct 29, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



you only love the parts of america that think like you... and that's a very tiny part.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 29, 2015)

jillian said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



How odd then, that Deputy Fields has wide support from the school's teachers, administrators, and even students.  Maybe you just hear what you want to.


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 29, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think that government is too intrusive?  That government has no part to play in your personal life?  Here is government run amok!  Here is police brutality without justification!  No student deserves to be treated in such a manner.  She was not armed, she posed no threat.  And yet Conservatives prefer Jack booted thuggery above professional comportment.
> ...


She got what she deserved?  Really? A student deserves to be handled in such a brutal manner?  

What is it about America you love?  Thuggish police tactics or an erosion of civic comportment?  How can you rationalize that she deserved such treatment?

Why should we tolerate brutality?  Should we accept living in a police state in which tactics and the application of force should be unchecked?  Uncivilized?  Unwarranted?


Are all Conservatives brutes as well as Authoritarians?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 29, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Girl arrested during Spring Valley incident says she told classmates to film
> 
> Some people can't see a fucking setup coming. This bitch....before the cop even spoke to her....told her friends "Get yall phones out because something is about to happen".
> 
> ...



I hope that you've found out that the girl that was assaulted wasn't the one who said get your phones out.

That looks bad on the cop. They knew he was going to wild out and he delivered.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 29, 2015)

jillian said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



No, I love it all.  You're a Leftists, so it's understandable that you think everyone hates America like you do, but it isn't true. 

It was conservatives that pushed hard for war after the Twin Towers fell IN NEW YORK CITY. 

So STFU, shit nugget.  Seriously.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 29, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> [
> She got what she deserved?  Really? A student deserves to be handled in such a brutal manner?



When she assaults an officer? HELL YES?

What god damned planet are you from, shit-for-brains?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 29, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Girl arrested during Spring Valley incident says she told classmates to film
> ...


Nonsense. There was going to be a confrontation because of the girl's refusal to obey instructions. That's why they got their cameras out, because they knew she was going to push it until she got arrested. 

BTW, I hope that the next time you need the police and call them, they don't come. You cop haters are true hypocrites.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 29, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



And who says anyone here hates America? That would be you citing yourself. Pretending to be 'leftists'. 

Which, FYI, is _adorable. _

Back in reality, there is no civil war. There won't be, as your ilk won't bleed for it. And the OP was typically ignorant of his own topic, mistaking the girl who was dragged around by the throat with Niya Kenny. 

Just destroying his entire idiot 'she planned it!' narrative.


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 29, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


She assaulted the officer?  Show us where.  What point in the timeline can we see the assault by which you and your warped, Totalitarian thinking an assault happened.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 29, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



She clearly lunged at his hand with her throat. Its right there on the video.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 29, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


I gave the link, find it yourself.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 29, 2015)

guno said:


> And the day is coming where you southern crackas will have you cletus pasty asses whipped mercilessly



Bring it, shit-for-brains.

I can guarantee you one thing; we wont be burning down our own god damned neighborhoods like a bunch of stupid morons.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Oct 29, 2015)

I would have made here stay in the class room, and ask the teacher to take the rest of the class to an empty classroom.


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 29, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


I watched the video.  I could not see her assault the cop in the school.  I could see another egregious example of bad cop brutality that seems to be the way the uncivilized, Authoritarian American Conservative thinks police should handle every situation.  What a pity.  And what a scam the Conservatives have been pulling.  All this braggado about 'freedom' and 'liberty'!  What a crock of crap!  You don't want citizens to have freedom!  The intrusive government you bitch about is fine and dandy assaulting citizens.  It's your money you want the freedom for.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 29, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



His nickname isn't Officer Arrest. It's Officer Slam. They knew he was going to go over the top and he did. Right on que.

Also, like I said, it was another girl who said get the cameras out. Not the girl assaulted like the OP claims


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 29, 2015)

jillian said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



she was not  "criminalized"----she was forced out of the room because she refused to leave when her teacher ordered her to do so


----------



## Skylar (Oct 29, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Its the dirty little secret among many conservatives. For all their talk about liberty, freedom and small government...

.....they believe in a strict hierarchy of authority. And many believe in brutal enforcement of even the smallest infractions of that hierarchy. 

Which is why so many conservatives watching a girl being slammed to the ground and dragged by her throat for *not putting a cell phone away* respond with 'yeah? And'?

This is how they think things should be. This is a window into the conservative vision of how they think things are supposed to be.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 29, 2015)

This is like describing a tree. People are saying she didn't follow an order and it was her fault for what the cop did.

So basically anything a cop does to you is your fault. But when you say that they say "I never said that"

Hey, see that thing with roots that produces leaves?

You mean that tree?

I never said that!


----------



## RWNJ (Oct 29, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Girl arrested during Spring Valley incident says she told classmates to film
> 
> Some people can't see a fucking setup coming. This bitch....before the cop even spoke to her....told her friends "Get yall phones out because something is about to happen".
> 
> ...


We used to have a name for people like that. We called them juvenile delinquents.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 29, 2015)

RWNJ said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Girl arrested during Spring Valley incident says she told classmates to film
> ...



You....you realize that the OP's entire narrative is ignorant bullshit, right? that the girl who said 'take out your cameras' wasn't the girl that was dragged out of the room by her throat?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 29, 2015)

RWNJ said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Girl arrested during Spring Valley incident says she told classmates to film
> ...



If she was white we'd just call it teenage angst.


----------



## RWNJ (Oct 29, 2015)

Skylar said:


> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


No matter how many excuses you people make, the simple fact remains. If she would have done what she was told, none of this would have happened. That doesn't excuse what the cop did, assuming he was even in the wrong. It was her fault for misbehaving. Period.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 29, 2015)

RWNJ said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > RWNJ said:
> ...



And if the cop had shown a reasonable reaction to her teenage defiance, he'd still have a job.

Alas, he wildly overreacted. And 'Officer Slam' won't be working around kids in the future. Thankfully.

The phrase to keep in mind is 'necessary force'. It wasn't necessary to grab her by her throat and slam her on the ground in order to resolve the situation.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 29, 2015)

Police, the only job where you're not responsible for your actions.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 29, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Police, the only job where you're not responsible for your actions.



Its like listening to a red neck justify beating his wife.

'Well shit, Loretta. I wouldn't have to beat ya if you'd just learn to listen!'. 

Its an argument that should come with a case of Pabst Blue Ribbon.


----------



## RWNJ (Oct 29, 2015)

Skylar said:


> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


Like I said. If that little brat would have done what she was told, none of it would have happened. Tell me I'm wrong.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 29, 2015)

You're wrong. The cop is responsible for his actions.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 29, 2015)

RWNJ said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > RWNJ said:
> ...



If 'Officer Slam' had responded with a reasonable amount of force rather than unnecessary force...he'd still have his job.

Tell me I'm wrong. 

And what action by police *wouldn't* your argument justify?


----------



## Skylar (Oct 29, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> You're wrong. The cop is responsible for his actions.



Yup. But in the party of personal responsibility...its always someone else's fault.


----------



## RWNJ (Oct 29, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> You're wrong. The cop is responsible for his actions.


And the girl is not responsible for hers? Like I said, I'm not excusing what the cop did. But you have to place the blame where it belongs. She instigated the whole thing by disobeying a cop. If she would have cooperated none of this would have happened.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 29, 2015)

RWNJ said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > You're wrong. The cop is responsible for his actions.
> ...



Yes she is but she is not responsible for his tho. You keep saying that she is and that's wrong.




> Like I said, I'm not excusing what the cop did. But you have to place the blame where it belongs. She instigated the whole thing by disobeying a cop. If she would have cooperated none of this would have happened.



Once again you claim that she is responsible for his actions and he bears no responsibility at all. 

Also, you keep repeating you're not excusing his actions then excuse his actions again hy saying she is responsible for the cops actions and not the cop.

Like I said, you are describing no responsibility and follow it up with "I didn't say he's not responsible"


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm not saying the cop wasn't wrong. All I'm saying is the girl made him!!


----------



## Carla_Danger (Oct 29, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > It's the school's fault for not sending a black officer.
> ...





Oppressed white college students after a game...


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 29, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> This is like describing a tree. People are saying she didn't follow an order and it was her fault for what the cop did.
> 
> So basically anything a cop does to you is your fault. But when you say that they say "I never said that"



Anything a cop does to you to restrain you when you assault him, yes, that is your own damned fault, idiot.

How many fucking times do we have to explain it to your stupid ass?


----------



## RWNJ (Oct 29, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


Can you honestly say that any of this would have happened if she had cooperated? The answer is no. That is what I'm saying. I suppose that if someone robbed a store and the police shot him 27 times, you could rightly say that he may have over reacted. But if the crook hadn't robbed the store, he wouldn't have PLACED HIMSELF in a situation where he would have gotten shot. She willfully disobeyed a police officer. It's called resisting arrest. SHE placed herself in that position. No one else. Therefore, she is ultimately responsible for what happens, whether or not the cop over reacted. Do you understand now?


----------



## Carla_Danger (Oct 29, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > This is like describing a tree. People are saying she didn't follow an order and it was her fault for what the cop did.
> ...




Except she did not swing at him until he put his arm around her neck. She was a non threat.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Oct 29, 2015)

RWNJ said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > You're wrong. The cop is responsible for his actions.
> ...




I would think we should hold police to a higher standard than that of a misbehaving teen.


----------



## RWNJ (Oct 29, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


She was resisting arrest. If she had cooperated, nothing would have happened.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Oct 29, 2015)

RWNJ said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...




No she wasn't.


----------



## RWNJ (Oct 29, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


I would think that people should listen to police officers and do what they are told.


----------



## RWNJ (Oct 29, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


She refused to leave her desk. What would you call that, if not resisting arrest?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 29, 2015)

RWNJ said:


> She refused to leave her desk. What would you call that, if not resisting arrest?


   Being a dirt bag libtard jack ass?


----------



## Carla_Danger (Oct 29, 2015)

Skylar said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...





I guess the idiot OP never came back to defend his ridiculous thread.


----------



## Wildman (Oct 29, 2015)

Skylar said:


> *The man didn't have the right temperament for law enforcement.*



*none of the videos shown so far has not revealed (nor will we ever see this one) where she was throwing punches at the cop.., the last punch was on the crotch.., that is when he decided to teach the little niggroid kunt a valuable lesson.*


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 29, 2015)

RWNJ said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > RWNJ said:
> ...



Doesn't matter, the cop is responsible for his actions. Also there are other ways of dealing with it but because his name is Officer Slam he's known for acting just the way he did. I bet you think the name came from several incidents in which the students were responsible for his actions so many times he got the nickname




> The answer is no. That is what I'm saying. I suppose that if someone robbed a store and the police shot him 27 times, you could rightly say that he may have over reacted. But if the crook hadn't robbed the store, he wouldn't have PLACED HIMSELF in a situation where he would have gotten shot. She willfully disobeyed a police officer. It's called resisting arrest. SHE placed herself in that position. No one else. Therefore, she is ultimately responsible for what happens, whether or not the cop over reacted. Do you understand now?



Yea she placed herself in that position. But she is not responsible for a grown man's actions no matter how many circles you speak in


----------



## RWNJ (Oct 29, 2015)

Wildman said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > *The man didn't have the right temperament for law enforcement.*
> ...


Is that what witnesses said? If so, I think he restrained himself rather well. He should get a commendation.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 29, 2015)

RWNJ said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > RWNJ said:
> ...



He wasn't arresting her. You can't resist something that hasn't happened yet.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 29, 2015)

RWNJ said:


> Wildman said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



No, no one said that and it's not even on the video. It's just something they are using as a justification for the officers actions.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Oct 29, 2015)

RWNJ said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > RWNJ said:
> ...




In order to be resisting arrest, you first have to be under arrest. She was sitting at her desk. She was a threat to no one.


----------



## RWNJ (Oct 29, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


You still don't get it. If she had behaved herself, instead of acting like a spoiled little brat, NOTHING WOULD HAVE HAPPENED! How about you address THAT instead of deflecting? This is not about what the cop did. It's about what SHE did to get to that point. Actions have consequences, as hers did. Something leftist turds seem incapable of understanding.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Oct 29, 2015)

Wildman said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > *The man didn't have the right temperament for law enforcement.*
> ...





That simply did not happen.


----------



## RWNJ (Oct 29, 2015)

I notice that all of the leftist, cop hating turds on here already have this cop tried, convicted and executed. I can't wait for the investigation to be concluded, assuming he gets a fair one. I believe that a lot of leftists will be eating crow. But don't worry. We won't expect any apologies. We know you too well to expect that.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 29, 2015)

RWNJ said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > RWNJ said:
> ...



I'll address it. Your story is speculation. And since he had the name Officer Slam he didn't get the name because of his calm demeanor.

This is about what the cop did and you keep saying yiu aren't excusing his actions after blaming her for the grown man's actions.

Only you would hold a child more responsible than the adult. Actions do have consequences...and now he's in the bread line.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Oct 29, 2015)

RWNJ said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > RWNJ said:
> ...




No, you don't get it. We should be able to hold the police to a higher standard than that of a misbehaving teen.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 29, 2015)

The OP is the dumbest motherfucker ever.  Easily.

The 16 y/o girl told the cop to grab her by the neck and swing her across the floor.  Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 29, 2015)

RWNJ said:


> I notice that all of the leftist, cop hating turds on here already have this cop tried, convicted and executed. I can't wait for the investigation to be concluded, assuming he gets a fair one. I believe that a lot of leftists will be eating crow. But don't worry. We won't expect any apologies. We know you too well to expect that.



Your name calling indicates your running out of excuses. Btw it doesn't matter who says what on a Message board. What matters is that his boss said that his actions were unacceptable also. Write the chief and tell him he's a leftist cop hater.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 29, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Girl arrested during Spring Valley incident says she told classmates to film
> 
> Some people can't see a fucking setup coming. This bitch....before the cop even spoke to her....told her friends "Get yall phones out because something is about to happen".
> 
> ...


 
Obviously the "ghetto" You Tube superstar is playing chess while all of the supposedly smart white folks are playing checkers. 

It was a true stroke of genius the way she first--without saying a word or anything--coaxed the cop into the room. 

Next, while just sitting there, she must have hypmotized him into removing her computer from her desk.  It's almost as if she was 3 moves ahead knowing that the desk was going to be flipped by an overzealous cop.  Then, without a sound, movement or anything, she commanded the cop to wrap his beefy arms around her neck.  In a move Sun Tzu would have been proud of, she then incorperated the Art of War time-honored tactic of soliciting support by flailing her arms upward as he flipped her desk over.  True genius.

But she wasn't over.  No far from it.  The Jedi mind-tricks continue bippy....she then had him slide her across the floor, sit on top of her and arrest her for--disrupting class. 

But was she done then?  No...she then made the cop COME BACK INTO CLASS and arrest a fellow classmate. 

Anyone worried about the future of America needn't; we have 16 year old girls who outsmarted the entire school system all by themselves. 

Either that or some roided up Billy Bad-Ass got caught abusing someone.  Nah, that couldn't be it.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 29, 2015)

candycorn said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Girl arrested during Spring Valley incident says she told classmates to film
> ...



Lol, yeah this girl is a super genius who outsmarted the roid head. Not sure how that's a defense of the cop being a smart guy and a perfect specimen of what a cop should be.


----------



## Camp (Oct 30, 2015)

RWNJ said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > RWNJ said:
> ...


If the officer had done what he was told this would have never happened.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Girl arrested during Spring Valley incident says she told classmates to film
> 
> Some people can't see a fucking setup coming. This bitch....before the cop even spoke to her....told her friends "Get yall phones out because something is about to happen".
> 
> ...


I bet you feel like a dumbass now. I even warned you on the other thread you had the wrong girl.


----------



## paddymurphy (Oct 30, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


And it is true


----------



## candycorn (Oct 30, 2015)

Camp said:


> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


 
I was at a party last night watching Scandal and HTGAWM.  We had a cop there.  She has been with the New Mexico State Police for about 5 years and has worked at schools as an extra side job.  All together she has worked as a police officer in 4 or 5 jurisdictions over 20 years or so..  She had an interesting take on the incident.  Her take; the cop over-reacted, should be in prison.  However, the one qualifier she gives is that the police on campus are there to enforce the law of the community; not the school rules.  Like if someone was wearing a garment that was out of dress code or was cheating on an exam; the police officer working security would not be called for that.  Nor would they be called for disciplinary measures such as this.  She does say that there is some varying from one District to another but in the 20 years combined that she has been in law enforcement working these jobs; she would never have been involved in anything happening inside a classroom unless you had a Kleibold/Harris scenario.   

I asked her if she was even allowed to physically apprehend a student.  She said "Sure" but they have to be suspected of breaking the law; not the school policies. 

It was good to have a cop who "gets it" even though I think the District probably liked the idea of cops coming into the classroom as a show of force to other students.


----------



## RWNJ (Oct 30, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


You dumb ass! I'm not defending him. I'm saying that if she had behaved appropriately, the officer wouldn't have reacted the way he did, right or wrong. It was her actions that lead to the officers reaction. Why are you defending her? She is just as responsible for what happened, if not more so, since she refused to obey the officer. Her actions are the reason the officer reacted the way he did. Once again, I'm not defending him. I'm simply trying to get it through your thick head that she is not blameless in any of this.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> He wasn't arresting her. You can't resist something that hasn't happened yet.


The cop was ordering her to leave the room under escort. It is not arrest but has the implication of arrest if not obeyed.

But the facts dont matter to racist Marxists like you. You shit on the law, order, fairness, and you want your race to win no matter what, even if they break the law, burn stores or assault other blacks.

You are scum,.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> I'll address it. Your story is speculation. And since he had the name Officer Slam he didn't get the name because of his calm demeanor..



No, he got it because of racist Marxists who defend every thug and accuse every officer.

We see from the Marxist reactions on this board and elsewhere that you dont give a shit about the safety of other students, of allowing classes to function or anything else.

To you it is all about pitting white oppressive cop against a defenseless black victim every time no matter what the facts actually are.  Then Marxists like you repeat the lies you make up ad nauseum, trying desperately to repaint the facts to suit your narrative.

You  Marxist ass fucks are coming to a hard landing, dude. A very hard landing.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Confederates?  No decent person wants war, shit stain.  War is hell!  Only a complete asshole, which is apparently you, wants civil war in their own country.



Yeah, no one wants a war other than the Marxists. They always want to destabilize peaceful societies in order to justify their take over. It's like they set fire to the house so they can enter in to put the flames out and steal anything in sight.



saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> What an asshole!



Yeah, Skylar is on my ignore list too.

You are wasting your time trying to be reasonable to these Marxist shit heads. They are not trying to be reasonable, but only cast the appearance of being reasonable while they keep a lazer focus on promoting their agenda in every situation, right or wrong, innocent or guilty.

Look at how many cops have died since the Black Lies Matter movement, financed by George Soros, has started?

And the Marxist laugh and celebrate each death.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Look at this mature, reasonable fellow!



Go fuck yourself, Marxist.

There is nothing reasonable about fuckheads like you arguing that anyone should be allowed to punch and kick cops but the cop cant restrain them.

Go piss up a rope, moron.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

candycorn said:


> The OP is the dumbest motherfucker ever.  Easily.
> 
> The 16 y/o girl told the cop to grab her by the neck and swing her across the floor.  Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight.



No, you Marxists are the dumbest most gullible ass hats on the planet.

The kid was resisting arrest and assaulting a cop and only stupid fucks like you think the cop is at fault for using force to subdue her.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

RWNJ said:


> You dumb ass! I'm not defending him. I'm saying that if she had behaved appropriately, the officer wouldn't have reacted the way he did, right or wrong. It was her actions that lead to the officers reaction. Why are you defending her? She is just as responsible for what happened, if not more so, since she refused to obey the officer. Her actions are the reason the officer reacted the way he did. Once again, I'm not defending him. I'm simply trying to get it through your thick head that she is not blameless in any of this.



Closed Caption is trolling you. He poses like he is being reasonable but keeps letting out these zingers that are plainly lies and completely biased.

Fuck him to tears, he isnt worth you getting upset.

He is not a fair judge though he pretends to be.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

candycorn said:


> I was at a party last night watching Scandal and HTGAWM.  We had a cop there.  She has been with the New Mexico State Police for about 5 years and has worked at schools as an extra side job.  All together she has worked as a police officer in 4 or 5 jurisdictions over 20 years or so..  She had an interesting take on the incident.  Her take; the cop over-reacted, should be in prison.  However, the one qualifier she gives is that the police on campus are there to enforce the law of the community; not the school rules.  Like if someone was wearing a garment that was out of dress code or was cheating on an exam; the police officer working security would not be called for that.  Nor would they be called for disciplinary measures such as this.  She does say that there is some varying from one District to another but in the 20 years combined that she has been in law enforcement working these jobs; she would never have been involved in anything happening inside a classroom unless you had a Kleibold/Harris scenario.
> 
> I asked her if she was even allowed to physically apprehend a student.  She said "Sure" but they have to be suspected of breaking the law; not the school policies.
> 
> It was good to have a cop who "gets it" even though I think the District probably liked the idea of cops coming into the classroom as a show of force to other students.



It is adorable when Marxist pukes like you pose as though you are just the height of reason.

No cop ever thinks a perp should be able to assault another cop and walk away from it, you lying sack of shit.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

Camp said:


> If the officer had done what he was told this would have never happened.


Yeah, sure. Lets kick you in the crotch, slam you in the side of the neck and punch you in the chest and see how long you follow 'restraint', shit head.

AT least all this is driving the cops to OUR side.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

Wildman said:


> *none of the videos shown so far has not revealed (nor will we ever see this one) where she was throwing punches at the cop.., the last punch was on the crotch.., that is when he decided to teach the little niggroid kunt a valuable lesson.*




You see this yet?
Smoking Gun: New Video Angle Changes SC “Racist, Police Brutality” Narrative


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Oct 30, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Wildman said:
> 
> 
> > *none of the videos shown so far has not revealed (nor will we ever see this one) where she was throwing punches at the cop.., the last punch was on the crotch.., that is when he decided to teach the little niggroid kunt a valuable lesson.*
> ...


Why does it not surprise me that you find it perfectly reasonable for the police to use excessive and unnecessary force on a teenage black girl?  Just another bully, always willing to use violence to get his way.  WWJD, the opposite of whatever you'd pick...


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 30, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



There it is.........this sucker reveals his true nature.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Why does it not surprise me that you find it perfectly reasonable for the police to use excessive and unnecessary force on a teenage black girl?



Why does it not surprise me that you find it perfectly reasonable for the police to be vilified for doing their job and protecting themselves from assault? That yo expect cops to give blacks a pass when they break the law just because they are black?



PaintMyHouse said:


> Just another bully, always willing to use violence to get his way.  WWJD, the opposite of whatever you'd pick...


Just another Marxist racist lying shit-for-brains who has forgotten what it feels like to be honest EVER.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> There it is.........this sucker reveals his true nature.



No, being the sucker would  be to listen you lying ass Marxists like you and take you seriously.

The only thing you lying scum understand is a boot to your neck. Hitler was right about that much.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 30, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



When will this Real Anerican learn the singular and plural forms of the word "leftist"? It's really odd.....but not unusual.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> When will this Real Anerican learn the singular and plural forms of the word "leftist"? It's really odd.....but not unusual.



A Marxist by any other name still stinks to high damn Heaven. So who gives a fuck?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 30, 2015)

RWNJ said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > RWNJ said:
> ...



Hmmmmmm. And if the cop had not gone postal and did his job well, he'd still have a job. It was his fault for losing control of himself. Period.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Oct 30, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> Damn outsmarted by a 16 year old "brat."


You celebrate this shit?  Every day you libtards outdo your worst.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Oct 30, 2015)

AvgGuyIA said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Damn outsmarted by a 16 year old "brat."
> ...


No one is celebrating this police brutality, but the fact his ass was fired because he lost it, yep, that's a good thing.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 30, 2015)

RWNJ said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > You're wrong. The cop is responsible for his actions.
> ...



Nutbags like you are THE FIRST to claim that you would disobey a cop.....if you thought the cop was fucking with your rights. But.....when discussing "them"......you insist that they do exactly as they are told or get the shit kicked out of them.

You are a perfect representative for your Putin loving party.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 30, 2015)

RWNJ said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > RWNJ said:
> ...



The outlook of a child. Plain and simple. Ready for indoctrination and willing to cede control.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Oct 30, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


It's amazing all the asshole leftist we have here on the USMB board.  There isn't a decent one among them and none of them show an ounce of integrity.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 30, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Look at this mature, reasonable fellow!
> ...



What's up bro......you upset?


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Oct 30, 2015)

AvgGuyIA said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


A little help for ya, you don't get to be a cop and throw a teenage girl across the floor, period, ever...


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

guno said:


> These old crackas are something huh


"Crackas".

Okay, I'm curious.

There's a photo in the USMB Gallery section that says "it's me".  Is that you?

If so, you're about as white as they come. 

Do you "identify" as black or something?
.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Oct 30, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


The girl caused the disturbance and had to be pulled out of her chair.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Oct 30, 2015)

AvgGuyIA said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > AvgGuyIA said:
> ...


Yep, and nope.  The cop lost it, and his job now as is appropriate.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Hmmmmmm. And if the cop had not gone postal and did his job well, he'd still have a job. It was his fault for losing control of himself. Period.



The cop did not go postal, you lying sack of shit. No one was shot, which is a shame.

That little thug is going to cause a lot of people greif before she gets planted for worm food.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Yep, and nope.  The cop lost it, and his job now as is appropriate.


The cop did not lose anything, you damned liar.

He responded with appropriate force because the little shit was assaulting him.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> A little help for ya, you don't get to be a cop and throw a teenage girl across the floor, period, ever...


You do if the little thug is assaulting you and resisting arrest, EVERY GOD DAMNED TIME you Marxist shit.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Oct 30, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmmmmm. And if the cop had not gone postal and did his job well, he'd still have a job. It was his fault for losing control of himself. Period.
> ...


Your hatred of the little ****** is noted, and the cop lost it in a big way, which is why he is about to start his new career, flipping burgers.  Maybe he can handle that level of authority.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Oct 30, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, and nope.  The cop lost it, and his job now as is appropriate.
> ...


Throwing a teenage girl across the floor is never appropriate.  That is Excessive Force, for which he was fired.  Now you know.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Your hatred of the little ****** is noted, and the cop lost it in a big way, which is why he is about to start his new career, flipping burgers.  Maybe he can handle that level of authority.


Yep, I hate the little thug, sure as hell. The way things are going millions more will too.

And the cop wont be flipping burgers, moron.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> [
> Throwing a teenage girl across the floor is never appropriate.  That is Excessive Force, for which he was fired.  Now you know.


He didnt throw the little shit-for brains thug, you damned liar.

Do  you ever feel like you cant tell the difference between when yo are lyhing and when you are not?

Do you even wonder about it?


----------



## Conservative65 (Oct 30, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Perhaps the girl's baby mama should have raised her to act properly.  Now you know.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Oct 30, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Your hatred of the little ****** is noted, and the cop lost it in a big way, which is why he is about to start his new career, flipping burgers.  Maybe he can handle that level of authority.
> ...


Well, whatever he does next he will never be a cop again.  Back to daddy's charity I would guess.

And why aren't you at Stormfront?  I'm sure they went nuts over this.


----------



## Conservative65 (Oct 30, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> Damn outsmarted by a 16 year old "brat."



Don't confuse acting like a thug means being smart.  Not the same.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Oct 30, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


Watch the video, he threw her, that's how she got the rug-burn his boss mention, while announcing he was canned.


----------



## Conservative65 (Oct 30, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



At least he knows who his dad is.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> And why aren't you at Stormfront?  I'm sure they went nuts over this.


Because I amn ot a Marxist shit stain like you and the other racists at Stormfront.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Watch the video, he threw her, that's how she got the rug-burn his boss mention, while announcing he was canned.



He dragged her, he did not throw her, liar.

lololol


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Oct 30, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


She probably did, but all kids act out.  It's up to the adults to be rational and controlled about it.  In this case, nope.


----------



## Conservative65 (Oct 30, 2015)

Skylar said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Girl arrested during Spring Valley incident says she told classmates to film
> ...



If the thug planned on resisting arrest, she got what she deserved.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Oct 30, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > And why aren't you at Stormfront?  I'm sure they went nuts over this.
> ...


Not many Marxists over there I would bet.  Your kind of folks, hatin' on the *******...


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> [
> She probably did, but all kids act out.  It's up to the adults to be rational and controlled about it.  In this case, nope.


Bullshit libtard Marxist lie.


Not all the kids act out, stupid fuck.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Not many Marxists over there I would bet.  Your kind of folks, hatin' on the *******...


Nazis are Marxist, dumb ass.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Oct 30, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


It doesn't matter a damn what she planned, it's not about her actions.


----------



## Conservative65 (Oct 30, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Not based on this thug girl's actions.  If her mother had raised her properly, she wouldn't have planned to resist and would have done what she was told, when she was told, by someone that had the authority to tell her.  When she planned it, based on what this thread indicates, I would say her mother is the cause of why she acts that way.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Oct 30, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


Okay, so you never raised kids.  So be it.

And I'm a capitalist BTW.


----------



## Conservative65 (Oct 30, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



It's entirely about her actions.  If the little bitch had done what she was told when she was told, nothing happens.  

Your statement is like saying the family of someone breaking into another person's house getting shot and killed can sue because the thief's actions don't matter.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Oct 30, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Mom being recently dead might have something to do with that.  And you don't get to throw a child across the floor just because they won't obey you.


----------



## Conservative65 (Oct 30, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



I've raise two and neither one of them ever came close to doing anything like this.  That's the difference.  Mine were raised and the most attention this girl ever got from her mother was during conception with whomever her mother happened to be spreading for that day.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Oct 30, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


In this case the thief was sitting at a desk causing no real problem at all, and you decided to go nuts about it.  It's not about her, what he did we cannot allow.


----------



## Conservative65 (Oct 30, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



So that gives her a right to refuse to obey someone of authority?  

You get to deal with someone resisting arrest in a manner they deserve.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Oct 30, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


Stupid fuck anything that moves ******* eh?  Just animals?  Got it.


----------



## Conservative65 (Oct 30, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



She had broken school policy and, when resisting, broke State law.  She refused the rightful order of a police officer.  

It's about her. She is that that caused the situation by refusing to do what she was asked to do.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Oct 30, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


She wasn't under arrest and kids don't always obey.  It was his job to protect her, not throw her.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Oct 30, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


It doesn't matter how the situation came about.  All that matters if how he reacted, which was improperly...


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 30, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



As opposed to sounding like a moron for pushing a narrative about the wrong girl , an imaginary wrongful termination settlement or the idea that the sheriff somehow folded to political pressure. 
If we're comparing, Paddy has far more credibility.


----------



## Conservative65 (Oct 30, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Now YOU know the difference between those who raise their kids and those who just have them.


----------



## Conservative65 (Oct 30, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



It does matter how it came about.  Without her actions FIRST, nothing else happens.  You're just another dumbass added to the list the doesn't understand Cause/Effect.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Oct 30, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


You know nothing about her mother or her upbringing.  It's just a chance for you to call ******* animals...


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Oct 30, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


The cause doesn't matter a damn.  We weren't paying him to throw teenage girls across the floor, and now we aren't paying him because he did.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 30, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Girl arrested during Spring Valley incident says she told classmates to film
> 
> Some people can't see a fucking setup coming. This bitch....before the cop even spoke to her....told her friends "Get yall phones out because something is about to happen".
> 
> ...


I hope she's going to get in trouble too or is she now the victim?


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Oct 30, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> I hope she's going to get in trouble too or is she now the victim?


In this case she is, and she has the injuries to prove it apparently.


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 30, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Girl arrested during Spring Valley incident says she told classmates to film
> 
> Some people can't see a fucking setup coming. This bitch....before the cop even spoke to her....told her friends "Get yall phones out because something is about to happen".
> 
> ...


Hey, you dumbassed POS, Kenny was NOT the girl the pig attacked. She was a witness to the pig's assault.

Lies like this OP are why the Right are the scum of the Earth!!!


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 30, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Again....she had no intention of going quietly. She planned for "something to happen".
> 
> Even more evidence which may add an extra 0 to the cops wrongful termination settlement check.


Again, you are a lying POS.


----------



## Conservative65 (Oct 30, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > paddymurphy said:
> ...



Is this sheriff not capable of conducting and investigation?  He immediately called for the feds.


----------



## Camp (Oct 30, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > If the officer had done what he was told this would have never happened.
> ...


You are delusional sir. Those things did not happen to the ex-cop in question and this is not driving cops to what you refer to "OUR" side. Cops have been policing their own lately. They know they have to clean up their own mess or outsiders will do it. Mayors and city councils are tired of paying for huge and consistent law suites for bad cops. There were 37 school cops on Officer Slams force. 36 of them will benefit from Officer Slams removal. They are there to be police officers, not flunkies for school administrators who don't know or will not do their jobs. Unless their is an actual crime where an arrest is required, the police should not be involved. No doubt police will be happy to go back to being police and not school hall monitors. They are there to protect the students, not to serve as enforcement assistants for the school administrator.


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 30, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Girl arrested during Spring Valley incident says she told classmates to film
> ...


I should have read farther, you beat me to it.


----------



## Conservative65 (Oct 30, 2015)

edthecynic said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Girl arrested during Spring Valley incident says she told classmates to film
> ...



She was a witness to the little bitch planning on defying the law.


----------



## Conservative65 (Oct 30, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



I know whatever upbringing she had, it didn't work.  Are you saying her mother didn't raise her?


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 30, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > I hope she's going to get in trouble too or is she now the victim?
> ...


I mean being charged and suspended. She resisted arrest and there was a reason they called a cop. Being roughed up when being arrested isn't the punishment for the crime you committed


----------



## Conservative65 (Oct 30, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



She was under arrest.  She broke state law and the officer was there to arrest her for breaking the law.  He tried to do it the nice way and she refused.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Oct 30, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


A kid acting out doesn't imply anything, beyond they're a kid.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Oct 30, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


She was not under arrest.  That's total nonsense.  And it doesn't matter what he tried, it only matters what he did, which got him fired and that is a good thing.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Oct 30, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


She wasn't under arrest, and the cop worked the school for a living, supposedly there to protect the kids but obviously not.

Do you people ever read up on this crap first?


----------



## Camp (Oct 30, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


There is no evidence to indicate Officer Slam was there to make an arrest or that the student knew she was being arrested. In her mind Officer Slam was just doing the bidding of the teacher and administrator. Neither the administrator nor Officer Slam informed her that the situation was transitioning from an administrative to a legal situation.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Oct 30, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> Is this sheriff not capable of conducting and investigation?  He immediately called for the feds.


No, the Feds came in based on the police brutality and obvious racism.


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 30, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


The "planning" is nothing but another lie from the worthless lying scum on the Right.


----------



## Camp (Oct 30, 2015)

Reading this thread exposes some of the most racist and fascist members of USMB.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 30, 2015)

Just wanna say....this is going to do nothing but empower the brats in schools to feel untouchable by the adults....and send a message to school officers (and teachers) that if you dare try it....these brats can and will cost you your career.

Yay....this should be fun!!


----------



## Conservative65 (Oct 30, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



That's the reason the officer was there.  She broke state law and he was the only one that could arrest her for it.  When she had her phone out, the reason for the request by the teacher to go to the discipline office, she had only broken policy.  When she refused to go and continued to refuse to go, she broke state law 17-16-420.  It's called disturbing school and enforcement of that is up to a police officer.  

Is it a good thing that the black girl disobeyed multiple people of authority rightfully telling her what to do?


----------



## Conservative65 (Oct 30, 2015)

Camp said:


> Reading this thread exposes some of the most racist and fascist members of USMB.



You mean those who expect someone told by multiple authorities to do what they have the authority to tell her to do it?


----------



## Conservative65 (Oct 30, 2015)

Camp said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Actually, there is .  It doesn't matter what she thought.  I matters what he was there to do and that was to arrest her under SC Code of Laws 17-16-420.  It's called disturbing school.  

You say there is no evidence to indicate she was being arrested but you've determined she wasn't informed of the situation transitioning.  The sad thing is that you make that claim, get this, without evidence.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 30, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmmmmm. And if the cop had not gone postal and did his job well, he'd still have a job. It was his fault for losing control of himself. Period.
> ...



Oooooh! You talk so tough! You are so rugged! It's a shame nobody got shot. Yes.....that's rugged!


----------



## Conservative65 (Oct 30, 2015)

edthecynic said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



The excuses are nothing more than yet another black refusing to do what she's told because the person rightfully doing the telling is white.


----------



## Camp (Oct 30, 2015)

edthecynic said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


The SUPREME COURT has ruled that taking video of police is a constitutional right. The girl had a constitutional right to tell other students to video Officer Slam and to video him herself.


----------



## Conservative65 (Oct 30, 2015)

Camp said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



Did she have a right to refuse the rightful order of a police officer?  Seems many on here believe she did.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 30, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Only to idiots who are uninformed and can't read.


----------



## Camp (Oct 30, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


There is no evidence or even claim that the officer was there to make an arrest. The decision to charge the students with a crime was made after the incident. The evidence to this is the video and again, the fact that the claim of a warning of an arrest was not claimed.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 30, 2015)

Let me deflect. 

Cliven Bundy. Nutter hero. 

That is all.


----------



## Conservative65 (Oct 30, 2015)

Camp said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



There is no evidence of your claim they didn't inform her.  You're saying they didn't do something you can't prove they didn't do.


----------



## Conservative65 (Oct 30, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Let me deflect.
> 
> Cliven Bundy. Nutter hero.
> 
> That is all.



Let me deflect.  Spring Valley HS N*gger Girl.  Left wing hero.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Oct 30, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Let me deflect.
> ...


Nope, just another black victim of white police brutality.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 30, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Let me deflect.
> ...



Looks like you are upset. 

This girl in the chair is not being lauded as a hero by anyone, nutbag. She acted the fool in class. No hero. You can now make up some more shit that makes you feel better about yourself. 

You......yes YOU.....supported Cliven Bundy and those who drew arms against the police at and near his ranch. You openly applauded people who did not obey the orders of police. 

Fuck off, loser.


----------



## Conservative65 (Oct 30, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



I supported Cliven Bundy?  Proof please.  Seems you're making up things.  

When you can enforce your demand, do so son.  You won't like the failed results of trying.


----------



## Camp (Oct 30, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


All of us have a right to question what appears to us to be an unlawful order from a police officer. That is why a specific protocol and procedure is used when making an arrest. Failure to follow those procedures and protocol and specified in numerous SCOTUS rulings can, and do leading to invalidating an arrest.


Conservative65 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


You are claiming the student disregarded Officer Slam and is thus, guilty of a crime. In America even racist people like you have to live with a simple American constitutional right that demands a person, even a black teenager, is innocent until proven guilty. She nor anyone else has to prove her innocence, you and the other racist attacking her have to prove her guilt. So far no legal authority is even attempting to make the claims you are attempting to make.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Oct 30, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


Are you prepared to say the girl must be expelled too?


----------



## Conservative65 (Oct 30, 2015)

Camp said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



While she may be innocent until proven guilty, she doesn't have a right to refuse a lawful request by a police officer.  He wouldn't have been there other than to make an arrest.  That's how the law works under these situations.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Oct 30, 2015)

Camp said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


Pull the Race card ..and you lose the argument.  If the girl was white, our opinion would be no different.


----------



## Conservative65 (Oct 30, 2015)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



The term I would use would be white trash instead.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 30, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Sometimes children need to be handled with a certain degree of violence to get the point across.   Have you ever seen an adult dog disciplining a puppy?  Same thing.



WOW!


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 30, 2015)

RWNJ said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > RWNJ said:
> ...



I dont have time for you. Every post says you're not defending and then 6ou defend by saying it's all her fault. Well tall that to his boss who canned his sorry ass. You and reality can tussle it out from here


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 30, 2015)

AvgGuyIA said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Damn outsmarted by a 16 year old "brat."
> ...



I celebrate that someone who can be outsmarted by a child is no longer wearing a badge. Too stupid for the job


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Oct 30, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


. Resisting arrest and you get tosseled.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 30, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > I'll address it. Your story is speculation. And since he had the name Officer Slam he didn't get the name because of his calm demeanor..
> ...



Right. That's why all cops are known as Officer Slam because of Marxist thingamabobs and so on.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 30, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


 

Calm down, it's ok she's black.


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

And this is the culture that has so deeply infected the "black community":  A child who refuses to do what she's told multiple times is the hero.

The decay continues.  American Blacks continue to be victimized by those who claim to "care".
.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 30, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



Just not enough to keep his job and stop him from being banned for life from all district properties.


----------



## Camp (Oct 30, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


There is a difference between a request and an order. You are not required to follow a simple request without explanation. The officer is required to make an actual order and warn of an arrest if the order is not followed. If the order is not a legal order the officer opens himself or herself to liability in the form of a law suite.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Oct 30, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


. Celebrating lawlessness.  Is it because she's black?  You are morally  bankrupt like all liberals.  Disgusting.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Oct 30, 2015)

AvgGuyIA said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > AvgGuyIA said:
> ...


The celebrating is for this he-man cop being canned.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 30, 2015)

Skylar said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



At least for those who aren't white, Christian, conservative, straight or born in America.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 30, 2015)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Celebrating lawlessness.  Is it because she's black?  You are morally  bankrupt like all liberals.


*Dude the Police are not tough on everyone LOL*




*Cops let California deputy escape after he’s arrested for pointing gun at teenage girls — while high on meth*
*Arrested three times within the last week for gun and drug charges*, a sheriff’s deputy was recently caught on video escaping from custody as his arresting officers stood next to him in the parking lot and allowed their colleague to flee.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Oct 30, 2015)

AvgGuyIA said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


She wasn't under arrest.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 30, 2015)

AvgGuyIA said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > AvgGuyIA said:
> ...



If I'm celebrating lawlessness then yiu are defending child abuse and men beating up little girls. I win


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 30, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> The celebrating is for this he-man cop being canned.


Getting fired is not enough if this man is not prosecuted for aggravated child abuse and endangerment [two counts since he nearly injured an un-involved student directly behind his victim] there is still no justice.
*If a parent was caught on camera man handling his child like that there would be arrests.
The other thing is test the man for steroids*


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Oct 30, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > The celebrating is for this he-man cop being canned.
> ...


Time will tell.  At least he's banned from the schools and the kids for now.  That alone makes them safer.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 30, 2015)

*These same Right wing poltroons celebrated and supported Cliven Bundy's lawlessness ...hell they had him as a Fox TV hero until he started race rapping lol *


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 30, 2015)

RWNJ said:


> Wildman said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Except he was terminated and banned for life from entering any district property.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 30, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> And this is the culture that has so deeply infected the "black community":  A child who refuses to do what she's told multiple times is the hero.
> 
> The decay continues.  American Blacks continue to be victimized by those who claim to "care".
> .



And a man beating up a child is celebrated. How far we've fallen. People used to know how to talk to kids. But talking isn't Officer Roid Rages thing. So when are you going out to find a teenage girl to beat up?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 30, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> And this is the culture that has so deeply infected the "black community":  A child who refuses to do what she's told multiple times is the hero.
> 
> The decay continues.  American Blacks continue to be victimized by those who claim to "care".
> .



She is not a hero. 

Earmuffs, bitch.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 30, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *These same Right wing poltroons celebrated and supported Cliven Bundy's lawlessness ...hell they had him as a Fox TV hero until he started race rapping lol *




Fox just did a story about a white dude who shot a cop in the chest and was on the run. The cops killed him, end of story.

Then they spoke about Tarintino saying cops are murderers and they seriously linked Tarintino with BLM, and BLM to a cop who was just killed and said it was rude to speak about cops beating people after a cop died.

Imagine a white girl sitting there being a brat and some guy grabbed her and threw her. And the cop was black...Fox would lead with that story for a month.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Oct 30, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Imagine a white girl sitting there being a brat and some guy grabbed her and threw her. And the cop was black...Fox would lead with that story for a month.


Yeppers...


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 30, 2015)

I think the problem with Ben Fields is parenting.  He more than likely had poor parents who taught him that extreme violence against females is OK.
*He would still have a job if not for poor parents who did not teach him to respect other human beings...*


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 30, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> Best thing that could have happened for her would be for the incident to be downplayed, her to get a little suspension and some detention, a little intervention counseling from whomever, and back into school with no drama.
> 
> But not when lunatics are running the asylum. Now her life is ruined as she has learned the lesson that she doesn't have to do what she's told, she can behave like a complete idiot and defy the police and get lots of fun attention and sympathy.


Well, for sure, the stupid cop learned a lesson. And I doubt that he will ever be a cop again. What an ass.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 30, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > The OP is the dumbest motherfucker ever.  Easily.
> ...



Arrest?  You can't be arrested for acting up in class dumbfuck. There was no arrest to be made.  Christ; what planet do you shit-for-brains might-makes-right looney birds come from???


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > And this is the culture that has so deeply infected the "black community":  A child who refuses to do what she's told multiple times is the hero.  The decay continues.  American Blacks continue to be victimized by those who claim to "care"..
> ...


Yet another vivid example of my point, thanks.

I can always count on you to illustrate my points for me.
.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 30, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Imagine a white girl sitting there being a brat and some guy grabbed her and threw her. And the cop was black...Fox would lead with that story for a month.
> ...



On top of that they would do the usual "maybe she Is suffering from something" excuse they break out for everyone.  Sorry, I meant everyone white.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 30, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


 Adults fighting children is the new in thing.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 30, 2015)

candycorn said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > RWNJ said:
> ...



Thank you for that story.
The National Association of School Resource Officers agree.
*NASRO tells CNN police should stay out of school discipline*




“If there were an assault involved or a weapon involved, or the student were threatening the teacher, that would prompt law enforcement involvement, or should. If it was an incident where the student is just refusing to comply with the teacher, or not wanting to participate, that’s a school discipline incident and not necessarily a place for law enforcement.”

That’s one of the statements NASRO executive director Mo Canady made today during CNN’s “Legal View” with Ashleigh Banfield. CNN invited Mo to participate in its coverage of the videotaped arrest of a Columbia, South Carolina high school student by a school resource officer.

Mo also pointed out that the State of South Carolina does not allow NASRO to provide its nationally recognized school resource officer training anywhere in the state.

*NASRO SRO training: Avoid student arrests*




“Most SROs, certainly the ones that come through our training and are part of our membership, are consistently about reducing arrests. I wish everyone came through us for training, because that’s one of our big messages: don’t go in and try to see how many kids you can arrest. The idea is to be in the building, helping to keep it safe, not constantly hauling kids to jail.”

That’s one of many comments NASRO executive director Mo Canady made this morning on a nationally broadcast Canadian radio talk show, “The Current.”

Mo also pointed out that “The number-one goal of a school-based police officer should be to bridge the gap between law enforcement and youth, in other words, by building positive relationships.” In addition, he told show host Anna Maria Tremonti that NASRO’s SRO training includes advice about emptying a classroom of non-participants before a confrontation with a student, because that often makes incident deescalation easier.

Further, Mo emphasized that NASRO trains school resource officers to stay out of matters of school discipline. NASRO recommends that educators and administrators handle non-criminal behavior issues, such as student defiance, code of conduct violations, etc. without calling in law enforcement.


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

The child is indeed the victim in one way:  A culture that celebrates breaking rules & resisting arrest, and the PC Police who ignore (and therefore enable) her poor behavior.

Those who claim to "care" are liars.  They don't give a shit, not one.
.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 30, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> The kid was resisting arrest and assaulting a cop and only stupid fucks like you think the cop is at fault for using force to subdue her.


Resisting arrest for *what offense*..have you taken absolute leave of your sense of common sense ? if you are resisting arrest then you have commited a criminal offense and are being detained...*is being uncooperative in class a criminal offense ?*..in what world of shit and puke do you live 

If being uncooperative with teacher in class was a criminal offense all schools would have to become prisons which is in fact what I think is happening and you are cheering that development...that is why I consider you a poltroon..


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 30, 2015)

candycorn said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



They go by the rule that if a cop talks to you then you're under arrest until further notice.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Oct 30, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> I think the problem with Ben Fields is parenting.  He more than likely had poor parents who taught him that extreme violence against females is OK.
> *He would still have a job if not for poor parents who did not teach him top respect other human beings...*


His daddy: OGM Staff


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 30, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> You  Marxist ass fucks are coming to a hard landing, dude. A very hard landing.



Fuck you piece of shit phony poltroon just fuck off


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 30, 2015)

Just do this for clarity. Find the amount of students who have been arrested for class disruption then see what the races are.  You'll see this "law" is enforced on blacks almost exclusively.

Just another perk of being white.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 30, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> I can always count on you to illustrate my points for me.
> .



Illustrate this you Right wing punk


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 30, 2015)

*Yeah these wing nuts are for being tough on Blacks on whites "not so much'*


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 30, 2015)

I just saw on Fox about the Prep sexual assault. White boy got 1 year of probation for luring and under age girl and raping her.

Court ended with this guy smiling hugging his mom and going home. They should've asked what he's going to do now and this little privileged fuck prolly would've said 

"I'm going to Disney World"


----------



## jknowgood (Oct 30, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


We don't want a bunch of thugs walking around down here. Like the liberal shit holes like baltimore.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 30, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> The child is indeed the victim in one way:  A culture that celebrates breaking rules & resisting arrest, and the PC Police who ignore (and therefore enable) her poor behavior.
> 
> Those who claim to "care" are liars.  They don't give a shit, not one.
> .


The police man is a victim in a way...the white culture is violent and racist ......if this Ben Fields had a better upbringing he might still be employed...he is FIRED


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > The child is indeed the victim in one way:  A culture that celebrates breaking rules & resisting arrest, and the PC Police who ignore (and therefore enable) her poor behavior.  Those who claim to "care" are liars.  They don't give a shit, not one..
> ...


Yet another perfect example of my point.  Right on cue.
.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 30, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...




"_In my opinion Deputy Fields could have accomplished the arrest or handled the situation without some of the actions he did. The one that concerns me the most was the throwing of the student across the floor. I do not feel that was proper and follows our policy and procedures. Our training unit verified that the maneuver was not based on training or acceptable. Based on his actions, Deputy Fields has been terminated as a Deputy Sheriff with the Richland County Sheriff's Department._"

Read more here: Richland Co. Sheriff Leon Lott’s statement on firing of deputy Ben Fields


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 30, 2015)

jknowgood said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...



The white shit holes like Pigtown? 

I bet you're not talking about those shit holes tho, right?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 30, 2015)

jknowgood said:


> [
> We don't want a bunch of thugs walking around down here. Like the liberal shit holes like baltimore.



we do not want KKK mother fuckers running things in the USA


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 30, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


This is a perfect example of a white stooge declaring victory...get this through your skull fuck head ...you are not a superior human being .*.you are an entitled narcissistic white skin  asshole*


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 30, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



He explained that in his statements. His was only an investigation into violation of departmental policy. He turned the rest over to the feds so they would be impartial in investigating further. Smart move if you ask me. The department handled their employee and the feds handle the rest.


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

jknowgood said:


> We don't want a bunch of thugs walking around down here. Like the liberal shit holes like baltimore.


These people celebrate this.  This is fun for them.  It's unbelievable.  
.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 30, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



You're right. It's worse.
I believe charges will be dropped.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Oct 30, 2015)

Camp said:


> Reading this thread exposes some of the most racist and fascist members of USMB.


USMB - Stormfront-lite...


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 30, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > We don't want a bunch of thugs walking around down here. Like the liberal shit holes like baltimore.
> ...


Here is what you Right  wing militia celebrate .../this is lawlessness for real


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 30, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Reading this thread exposes some of the most racist and fascist members of USMB.
> ...


I totally agree its mind numbing to contemplate these white narcissistic asshole racist are also citizens


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 30, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...



Macs response: Thanks for saying I'm the best


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 30, 2015)

jknowgood said:


> We don't want a bunch of thugs walking around down here. Like the liberal shit holes like baltimore.


 Fuck off Clown


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Oct 30, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


They are Americans in name only.  Anyone who isn't a liberal is, but these guys sure love the Jackbooted thugs, as long as they're banging on the ******* that is.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 30, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> These people celebrate this.  This is fun for them.  It's unbelievable.
> .


Here is Hannity another narcissistic entitled racist POS Like you


----------



## jknowgood (Oct 30, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > We don't want a bunch of thugs walking around down here. Like the liberal shit holes like baltimore.
> ...


Oh and Detroit.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 30, 2015)

jknowgood said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


*Oh yeah and the Texas *

biker shoot out where no one is being charged after nine deaths..this is the meaning of white privilege

*Knives, guns, blood and fear: Inside the Texas biker shootout*
CNN-17 hours ago

Waco, Texas (CNN)_After_the guns fell silent on May 17 -- one of the bloodiest afternoons in the history of American_ motorcycle_ clubs --_nine bikers _lay_ dead_ in ... ,*no one has been charged in the deaths of the nine bikers.*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 30, 2015)

*<--Fuck off *


----------



## jknowgood (Oct 30, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


----------



## jknowgood (Oct 30, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *<--Fuck off *


So I'm good with only black cops dealing with blacks. That okay with you? Get the whites out of liberal shit holes.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 30, 2015)

jknowgood said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > *<--Fuck off *
> ...


*Get  nasty white creepos like you out of America you suck*


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 30, 2015)

jknowgood said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > *<--Fuck off *
> ...



What you want doesnt matter tho.


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 30, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


The negro Tree Dweller who the LEO dragged out of her desk is 18 years ago.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 30, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



The LEO is now SOL.


----------



## jknowgood (Oct 30, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...


What you aren't good with that? I think you know black cops would do the same with the thugs. So maybe blacks should start raising their young ones to show respect, if the parent of that girl did. She wouldn't of got thrown from her chair.


----------



## jknowgood (Oct 30, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...


I'm not the one calling white cops racist.


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

jknowgood said:


> So maybe blacks should start raising their young ones to show respect, if the parent of that girl did.


Why should they?  They have the PC Police here to run interference for them.  These people support what's happening.
.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 30, 2015)

jknowgood said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


No you are the one calling blacks inferior


----------



## paddymurphy (Oct 30, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


No, you inbred fuck, the girl the officer assaulted, was 16. The OP, typically for right wing racists fucks, got it wrong.  The article was about the 18 year old who got arrested for recording the assault on her cellphone.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Oct 30, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


She's 16...


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 30, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > paddymurphy said:
> ...


The Police Union lawyers are the best in the country. They have already filed lawsuits against eight entities with some personal suits to follow.
Fields not only 'took out the garbage' in the classroom he won the fucking lottery.
Oh to be a fly on the wall when the County, the school board, the Sheriff and Fields team of lawyers sit down to finalize Field's structured settlement near 800K.


----------



## jknowgood (Oct 30, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


No I never said that. There are white people that act the same way and I think of them the same. If you can work, you work. If a cop tells you to do something do it. You are the dumbass that thinks like a thug, not me.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Oct 30, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...


His attorney has no staff: Scott J. Hayes, Attorney at Law

Where do you get this utter crap from?


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 30, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > paddymurphy said:
> ...


Cop in rough arrest dating black woman, not racist: sheriff
 Lott said the negro bitch who assaulted the LEO is 18 years old dummy.


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 30, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


I guess you'd have to be a member of the National Police Union to know that dummy.


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

The regressive Left defends and deflects for a Black culture of violence, victimhood, constantly lowered standards and the resisting of authority, and this is the predictable result.

The school should have just called the rest of the day off instead of sending the officer.  The PC Police don't give a shit about educating black kids, anyway.
.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 30, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...



Link to the eight entities?
My searches come up with nothing regarding Fields.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Oct 30, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...


So far you don't "know" anything at all, but you've sure made up some interesting nonsense.  And no is going to be paying this moron off, but he'll be writing a lot of checks to his attorney.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 30, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...



Or a butthurt loser.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Oct 30, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


It's pure fantasy.  In his mind Office Fucked Up is suing Obama, and his dog.  With Madonna and Taco Bell, that makes four...


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 30, 2015)

jknowgood said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...



Right, and your opinion or what you want to happen doesnt matter


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 30, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



Which is the definition of a racist.  Just dont say it tho.  They hate the word racist even tho they fit the definition to a T


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 30, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> The Police Union lawyers are the best in the country.



I though fuck ups like you hated lawyers


----------



## jillian (Oct 30, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



given that he was fired, I think you're overstating a "tad".


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> The cause doesn't matter a damn.  We weren't paying him to throw teenage girls across the floor, and now we aren't paying him because he did.


Again you lie. She was dragged not thrown across the room.

Just another lying ass Marxist.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> I though fuck ups like you hated lawyers



You Marxists are the fuck ups, not those who defend our peace officers.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 30, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Which is the definition of a racist.  Just dont say it tho.  They hate the word racist even tho they fit the definition to a T



Only whites are allowed to decide what is racist....You have to remember these poltroon feel *they are being oppressed and persecuted by the media* * and they also feel there is no racism at all in the US and its just "uppity n**gers trying to get  over on white folks...*


----------



## jillian (Oct 30, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > The cause doesn't matter a damn.  We weren't paying him to throw teenage girls across the floor, and now we aren't paying him because he did.
> ...



not really a huge distinction when the chair was pulled to the ground and she was then dragged across the floor.

what is it, exactly, that you think you're defending?

and that sounds like you don't like the choice of language... not a "lie".

you wingers are so funny.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 30, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Again you lie. She was dragged not thrown across the room.
> 
> Just another lying ass Marxist.


Lets take a look:
*Deputy Ben Fields throws Spring Valley High School girl ...*


----------



## jknowgood (Oct 30, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


I'm not the one bitching. I gave a solution to his rant, but you all know the black cops would do the same dealing with these thugs. Black cops are people to.


----------



## jillian (Oct 30, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



1. I don't hate America, I just don't want bigoted pondscum like you screwing it up.
2. i'm not the one who hates this country and its laws or wants to turn the clock back to 1950 to make you white, Christian male supremacists feel better about yourselves.
3. no. but you can feel free to take your own advice. love the language, though... since you're such a "good Christian". lmao.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 30, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > I though fuck ups like you hated lawyers
> ...


Fuck you asshole you are just an entitled white man who thinks assaulting teens under color of law is all good


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > The cause doesn't matter a damn.  We weren't paying him to throw teenage girls across the floor, and now we aren't paying him because he did.
> ...


Thats not what the guy said that fired the feral chimp. He specifically used the word "throw".  You can disagree all you want but his ass is still unemployed and may see some prison time.

"*What he should not have done is throw the student*," Richland County Sheriff Leon Lott said. "Police officers make mistakes too. They're human and they need to be held accountable, and that's what we've done with Deputy Ben Fields."


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


Its OK because she assaulted a police officer, idiot.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...


Only teens that assault police officers, you drooling fuck head.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 30, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Again you lie. She was dragged not thrown across the room.
> 
> Just another lying ass Marxist.


* Can I ask a serious question...why do you pretend she was not thrown when you have seen the same videos and gif s I have seen that show the Gorilla tossing the child ...why do you do such hopeless lying ? do you actually somehow believe she was not thrown ? you do not trust your eyes is that it...*


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> And this is the culture that has so deeply infected the "black community":  A child who refuses to do what she's told multiple times is the hero.
> 
> The decay continues.  American Blacks continue to be victimized by those who claim to "care".
> .


You nailed it. And by creating an atmosphere where it is impossible to learn in chaotic class rooms the hopes of blacks to succeed are destroyed.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 30, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Its OK because she assaulted a police officer, idiot.


She was assaulted under "color of law" by a juiced up steroid gorilla in the midst of steroid rage


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 30, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



You barely function as it is. I never expected you to understand sarcasm. Those who do got it


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> * Can I ask a serious question...why do you pretend she was not thrown when you have seen the same videos and gif s I have seen that show the Gorilla tossing the child ...why do you do such hopeless lying ? do you actually somehow believe she was not thrown ? you do not trust your eyes is that it...*



Every video I have seen the girl was dragged. Maybe we are talking about two different incidents?

Maybe you are just a pathological liar?


----------



## jillian (Oct 30, 2015)

jknowgood said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...



why use the word "thug" to describe a non-violent misbehaving child in school?

oh yeah... she has black skin.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Oct 30, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


It doesn't mater a damn what she did, and it didn't matter to his boss either, once he saw the video...


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


After he went for a choke hold. She has a natural right to protect herself. Obviously it was not ok. The feral chimp was canned.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Oct 30, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > * Can I ask a serious question...why do you pretend she was not thrown when you have seen the same videos and gif s I have seen that show the Gorilla tossing the child ...why do you do such hopeless lying ? do you actually somehow believe she was not thrown ? you do not trust your eyes is that it...*
> ...


Well his boss says he threw her, and she has rug burns so what do you think, is he lying?


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > And this is the culture that has so deeply infected the "black community":  A child who refuses to do what she's told multiple times is the hero.  The decay continues.  American Blacks continue to be victimized by those who claim to "care".
> ...


Worst of all, these people know it.  They're not stupid.  And they don't care.  They're willing to sacrifice American Blacks, especially their kids, for political advantage.
.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 30, 2015)

jknowgood said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...



Is it really a solution if you outline why it would fail in the same sentence?
You idiots can barely communicate.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 30, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > I though fuck ups like you hated lawyers
> ...



Pro Lawyer now?  how long will that last this time?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> After he went for a choke hold. She has a natural right to protect herself.



at the same time he choked her  the goon started to flip her chair she felt herself flipping backwards and flailed her arms to try and prevent herself from falling backwards and these nut case are saying she was trying to"punch" the huge 300 lb gorilla


----------



## jillian (Oct 30, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> And this is the culture that has so deeply infected the "black community":  A child who refuses to do what she's told multiple times is the hero.
> 
> The decay continues.  American Blacks continue to be victimized by those who claim to "care".
> .



you know, every teacher I've seen comment on this made a point of saying it isn't a color issue. it was a botched handling of a behavior problem... not a criminal problem and these types of problems occur with black and white kids in school.

the fact that it was criminalized because the student was black is the problem.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 30, 2015)

When thrown to the ground doesnt everyone go limp in response? lol


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Oct 30, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


That's just utter nonsense.  Why would you even bother to post something so damn dumb...


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 30, 2015)

Here is the gif of the brutal unprovoked assault...look what happens with the child behind the victim...first of all she does not want to see what the Gorilla was doing ...but that is not what I take note of *...take a look how close the chair leg of the flipped over desk comes to her face ...I think the chair leg was stopped by the child's compute*r which took the blow from the chair...*this moron could have seriously injured a totally non involved student.*..watch the gif and the chair leg


----------



## jillian (Oct 30, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> The Police Union lawyers are the best in the country. They have already filed lawsuits against eight entities with some personal suits to follow



you have no basis for that observation. but nice rant, bigot.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Oct 30, 2015)

jillian said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > And this is the culture that has so deeply infected the "black community":  A child who refuses to do what she's told multiple times is the hero.
> ...


If this was a white girl believe me, there would be a race problem.  These wouldn't want to see a little white girl get thrown but a ******, have at it...


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2015)

candycorn said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > RWNJ said:
> ...


My wife works with an SRO and he told her the same thing. He was in a rage over this guy because stuff like this makes his job harder.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Oct 30, 2015)

RWNJ said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > RWNJ said:
> ...





This is off topic, but since this thread is a fail anyway, I'm curious, do your initials stand for Right Wing Nut Job?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 30, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > * Can I ask a serious question...why do you pretend she was not thrown when you have seen the same videos and gif s I have seen that show the Gorilla tossing the child ...why do you do such hopeless lying ? do you actually somehow believe she was not thrown ? you do not trust your eyes is that it...*
> ...


You are just a stubborn lying fuck head look at the fucking video asshole


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2015)

RWNJ said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > RWNJ said:
> ...


No she is not responsible for a grown up losing control of himself. There is a reason she cant vote or drink or sign a contract now.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Again you lie. She was dragged not thrown across the room.
> ...


Yeah, same one. Where did he throw her? He started dragging her, she kicked away and he then flipped her over and cuffed her.

You are delusional.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 30, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



Mac doesnt see color waka waka


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 30, 2015)

If you had not jay walked the good officer would not have shot you to death


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...


Not lying at all, the cop did not throw that thug one foot, much less across the god damned room, you lying baboon.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> If you had not jay walked the good officer would not have shot you to death



If you resist arrest and assault a cop, yhou get taken down, cuffed and arrested.

What part of that are you unable to fit your piss ant brain around, moron?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


So why was he fired by the sheriff citing that he threw her?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 30, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


at the end of the fucking video the gorilla heaves her ...y*our eyes are not lying to you *


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 30, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> If you resist arrest and assault a cop, yhou get taken down, cuffed and arrested.


what was she being arrested for Einstein...the Uncooperative class behavior ? is that a felony ...you have to be drunk normal people are not like you


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Oct 30, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


Why is it that you continue to lie when the fact that she was thrown was mentioned as part of the statement firing him?


----------



## jknowgood (Oct 30, 2015)

jillian said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


I thought the same way before I knew what color she was. How much time did she take away from the others that were there to learn. Then to put icing on the cake, she planned this in advanced to get attention? She got what she deserved, maybe Obama will invite her to the white house.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> So why was he fired by the sheriff citing that he threw her?



they say he is "just a politician" LOl they are just shameless


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 30, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



After she left his hands, how many steps did the officer have to take to get to her position?

If your answer is more than zero she was thrown.


----------



## jillian (Oct 30, 2015)

jknowgood said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...



that makes her a behavior problem... not a thug. thug has a particular meaning. an ill-behaved child is not it.

and sorry, everyone knew she was black.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 30, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> After she left his hands, how many steps did the officer have to take to get to her position?
> 
> If your answer is more than zero she was thrown.



He has to be drunk because it could not be clearer...


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> what was she being arrested for Einstein...the Uncooperative class behavior ? is that a felony ...you have to be drunk normal people are not like you



He was trying to get her to leave class, she refused, then he was attempting to forcibly remove her, and she started assaulting him, with a slam to the side of his neck and punch to his chest and a kick to his leg. Then she got cuffed and should have been arrested.

My preference would be to let the cops bludgeon stupid asses like her. She sint a child just because she is young and that doesnt give her the right to disobey authority.

Smash her face into the carpet and make her breathe through her blood.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > After she left his hands, how many steps did the officer have to take to get to her position?
> ...


Cognitive dissonance. All of these nut cases have it.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > what was she being arrested for Einstein...the Uncooperative class behavior ? is that a felony ...you have to be drunk normal people are not like you
> ...



Sound eerily like the blood lust aroused in monkeys. There is a reason I call guys like you cave monkeys.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...


At what pooint in the video do you think she ws thrown? 

Anyone can watch it over and over and the little shit kicked away from the cop when he tried to  put her on her stomach to cuff her. She wasnt thrown that is a fucking lie, and I am sick to death of you lying god damned Marxists.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Oct 30, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > what was she being arrested for Einstein...the Uncooperative class behavior ? is that a felony ...you have to be drunk normal people are not like you
> ...


You're a real humanitarian, at least when it comes to the cops beating on kids, or is it just ****** kids?  Probably the last one eh?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 30, 2015)

Skylar said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


Stop pushing for civil war, you asshole.  Unless you're willing to fight a war yourself, don't be asking others to die in your stead like a Leftist pussy.


----------



## jknowgood (Oct 30, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


You bitch because, you say white cops are racist. I then tell them, how about only black cops deal with blacks. Then I get called names. He knows that black cops would do the same as white cops. Proving he is only playing the race card. As liberals always do. You idiots are confused what to be out raged about.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Oct 30, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


So the police chief is lying then?  And the video?
South Carolina school officer Ben Fields fired, but more fallout possible - CNN.com


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 30, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > After she left his hands, how many steps did the officer have to take to get to her position?
> ...



No doubt.
 Maybe not drunk but certainly impaired in some way. They all are completely befuddled
over this.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> After she left his hands, how many steps did the officer have to take to get to her position?
> 
> If your answer is more than zero she was thrown.


She kicked away from him and slid maybe a couple of feet. That isnot the cops fault, dummy.

She resisted arrest and assaulted a cop. She should have had her face smashed and a broken arm to show for it.

And that is how things will get as the public gets sick of liars like you and starts to look the other way regarding police abuse.

I for one already dont care what a cop does to some feral ape. Beat the fuck out of every one of them if they give the cop half a reason to do so.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


We know you would die for you white masters much like any dog would. The problem is that there are a lot of guys like me itching for you to attack.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


The police cheif is probably a political appointee who wants to keep his job and the video is not lying and does not show the cop throwing anyone. PEriod.

If we would let cops use any amount of force as they did in the 1960s we would be having these peroblems.

If you resist arrest the cop should be able to stomp you into the ground no matter how old you are.

These feral apes have lost their respect for the law and they need it taught to them again.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2015)

jknowgood said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


Sounds like a good solution to me and I am a liberal. However, the hiring process should be done by the Black citizens not white administrators. We know the only thing you would do is hire uncle toms so you could say "see?"


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 30, 2015)

jknowgood said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...



Wow , you are unable to read at all huh.
Then how is that a solution you offered if you also offer the reasons it won't work?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> You're a real humanitarian, at least when it comes to the cops beating on kids, or is it just ****** kids?  Probably the last one eh?


Cops have the right to do their jobs in a safe environment, and that includes beating the fuck out of anyone who assaults them, man woman, child, black, white, hispanic or whatever.


Good God, you libtards are so fucking stupid, you should bottle it and sell it to the military and make millions.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


The feral ape was taught respect for the law. Thats why he got fired.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > You're a real humanitarian, at least when it comes to the cops beating on kids, or is it just ****** kids?  Probably the last one eh?
> ...


Monkey logic.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Oct 30, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > You're a real humanitarian, at least when it comes to the cops beating on kids, or is it just ****** kids?  Probably the last one eh?
> ...


And there we go, Pro-Police Brutality.  And both the video and the police chief are correct, she was thrown...


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


The left is pushing for civil war so they can introduce their Dictatorship of the Proletariat.


----------



## jknowgood (Oct 30, 2015)

jillian said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


At first I didn't because I really didn't care. The simple fact is do as the cop tells you and you won't get hurt.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> And there we go, Pro-Police Brutality.  And both the video and the police chief are correct, she was thrown...



It is not police brutality when the cop is assaulted, and she ws not thrown, you lying jack ass.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2015)

jknowgood said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


Are you always this frightened of the cops? The girl had more heart than you are displaying with your advice to cower in fear.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

jknowgood said:


> At first I didn't because I really didn't care. The simple fact is do as the cop tells you and you won't get hurt.



But the Marxists require such things to destablize society and bring in the Dictatorship they want.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 30, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> *Smash her face into the carpet and make her breathe through her blood*.



This is the JimBowie1958 anti Government loon job,,IN HIS OWN WORDS,,, *Jim Bowie is a steaming pile of shit* who wants a Government agent to pound a child to wit a teenager...here are his words about a 16 year old recently orphaned child  
*Smash her face into the carpet and make her breathe through her blood*

this he wants because she sat quietly albeit uncooperative...


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > And there we go, Pro-Police Brutality.  And both the video and the police chief are correct, she was thrown...
> ...


The cop assaulted her first you lying chimp.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > *Smash her face into the carpet and make her breathe through her blood*.
> ...


Simian logic.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 30, 2015)

*Smash her face into the carpet and make her breathe through her blood...Jim Bowie1958...what a silly goon ass bitch you are JimBowie*


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...





Asclepias said:


> Sound eerily like the blood lust aroused in monkeys. There is a reason I call guys like you cave monkeys.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *Smash her face into the carpet and make her breathe through her blood...Jim Bowie1958...what a silly goon ass bitch you are JimBowie*



I have been there on both sides. Arrested and the arrester. The folks placed in charge of enforcing order in society cannot do their job if feral apes can assault them with impugnity.

And I do not care if the little ape is black or white.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Oct 30, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > And there we go, Pro-Police Brutality.  And both the video and the police chief are correct, she was thrown...
> ...


Your blood-lust, even for that of unruly teenage girls, has already been noted.  You are little better than an animal, and you have the morals of one.  Even Jesus can't save that, he turned the other cheek not beat the hell out of his oppressors.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


>



Kinda guessed already you looked like that.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 30, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > what was she being arrested for Einstein...the Uncooperative class behavior ? is that a felony ...you have to be drunk normal people are not like you
> ...





JimBowie1958 said:


> My preference would be to let the cops bludgeon stupid asses like her.





JimBowie1958 said:


> Smash her face into the carpet and make her breathe through her blood.



^Dangerous degenerate.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...


Look at what this morn ended up saying I mean I am amazed at these insane poltroons of USMB

Look at these words about a student who was uncooperative

*"Smash her face into the carpet and make her breathe through her blood" a quote from JimBowie 1958. Absolute unvarnished racial hatred.......*


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Your blood-lust, even for that of unruly teenage girls, has already been noted.  You are little better than an animal, and you have the morals of one.  Even Jesus can't save that, he turned the other cheek not beat the hell out of his oppressors.



It is not blood lust it is common sense. If we have anarchy many  more people will get brutalized and murdered than with the police brutaly enforcing order. IT is that simple.

You think you want these changes, and ever time they happen more people die to thugs like this little bitch.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 30, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> And I do not care if the little ape is black or white.


Fuck you asshole
*"Smash her face into the carpet and make her breathe through her blood" a quote from JimBowie 1958. Absolute unvarnished racial hatred.......*


----------



## Camp (Oct 30, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Now she isn't. You don't even know the basic facts about the incident. You are just going on the lies other racist are substituting for truth.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Oct 30, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Your blood-lust, even for that of unruly teenage girls, has already been noted.  You are little better than an animal, and you have the morals of one.  Even Jesus can't save that, he turned the other cheek not beat the hell out of his oppressors.
> ...


Just an FYI, the cops don't get to beat on people, even the ones that hit them first, and I bet you are well-known at the local CPS office.

And next time, save the drama queen act.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> ^Dangerous degenerate.



I really dont give a fuck what you try to think on the topic.

Marxists run the cities, discourage the cops from enforcing law and order and the people who live in those cities suffer from the higher crime rates, the increased murders and thefts.

Marxists like you celebrate every innocent person murdered by your sanctioned thugs, be they abortionsts or street thugs.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Look at what this morn ended up saying I mean I am amazed at these insane poltroons of USMB
> 
> Look at these words about a student who was uncooperative
> 
> *"Smash her face into the carpet and make her breathe through her blood" a quote from JimBowie 1958. Absolute unvarnished racial hatred.......*



She was not merely uncooporative, *SHE ASSAULTED A COP*!

Why the fuck cant you get that through your god damned head?


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 30, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > After she left his hands, how many steps did the officer have to take to get to her position?
> ...



You are seriously ill the way you are compelled to lie about this whole incident. 
There were obviously many serious, professional people who looked at that video and concluded that she was thrown. You obviously aren't ever capable of being either serious or professional.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


Yeah all hired by lawyers who are looking for a windfall court settlement.

Anyone looking at t that video should be able to see she was not thrown.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Just an FYI, the cops don't get to beat on people, even the ones that hit them first, t.



You are an idiot if you think cops have to let thugs beat on them, moron.

Another conversation over because I got better things to do than discuss the obvious with mental midgets and liars.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...


Naw he is just a pussy that talks tough on the internet. I wouldnt trust him around Black children under the age of 12 though. He would probably get brave then.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 30, 2015)

I still don't know enough about this situation  -------she was "thrown"???    
how much does that  "child"  weigh?     I did not see her go flying thru the air


----------



## jknowgood (Oct 30, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


The only solution is to teach kids respect. With liberals around, that won't happen. It takes discipline to do that. Refers back to this story.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 30, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Oct 30, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> I still don't know enough about this situation  -------she was "thrown"???
> how much does that  "child"  weigh?     I did not see her go flying thru the air


300 pound cop, 100 pound girl.  Do the math, and clearly she was thrown.  Only JB denies it.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Oct 30, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Just an FYI, the cops don't get to beat on people, even the ones that hit them first, t.
> ...


Punch a cop and he arrests you, but he doesn't get to beat the shit out of you before, during, or after.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2015)

jknowgood said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


Look. We get it that you were abused in a harsh manner as a child. Think about it. Do you want everyone being fucked up like you are?  Be honest.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


I think we already know how many brain cells you have, dude.


----------



## Camp (Oct 30, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > Look at what this morn ended up saying I mean I am amazed at these insane poltroons of USMB
> ...


The student did not assault Officer Slam. Why the fuck can't you get that through your god damned head?


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 30, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > I still don't know enough about this situation  -------she was "thrown"???
> ...



you have a link to those weights.     It is hard to determine on the video I saw----
   she seemed like quite a big girl.      I am  short-----and at 16 I weighed  112
pounds and-----LOOKED VERY SMALL  (in real life)   That girl looked to me
like at least   140 pounds------and the cop did not seem to be 300 pounds


----------



## KevinMcCarthyToo (Oct 30, 2015)

I can remember shrinks warning us in the 1990s that television and movie violence would make us numb to real violence. Looks like they were right.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> I still don't know enough about this situation  -------she was "thrown"???
> how much does that  "child"  weigh?     I did not see her go flying thru the air


She was dragged a second or so then kicked away from the cop and slid a bit. He never threw her. You can follow his eyes as he watched her move away and he did not have a grip on her at that time, then he gets her, flipps her over and cuffs her.

The MArxists lie to suit their narrative which is a web of lies, and spin to polarize more people, as they wish to destabilize society and give them license to impose a Dictatorship.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Oct 30, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


It wouldn't matter if she outweighed him, she was still thrown and he used excessive force, which is why he will never be a cop again.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 30, 2015)

I would like to know more------was the kid asked WHY she did not leave when asked
to do so by the teacher---------and for a nice provocative question----was the
teacher white or black?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Yeah, he must be a Superman to toss that kid like a empty bag of chips 'across the room', lol.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Oct 30, 2015)

KevinMcCarthyToo said:


> I can remember shrinks warning us in the 1990s that television and movie violence would make us numb to real violence. Looks like they were right.


Not all of us, not yet.  It's why I don't watch violence.  It gets in your head.


----------



## KevinMcCarthyToo (Oct 30, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



It doesn't matter if she weighed 300 pounds and he weighed 120, he broke the law and was fired for it. Why is your head so thick?


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 30, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



how do you know------I could not determne that from the video presented


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 30, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> I still don't know enough about this situation  -------she was "thrown"???
> how much does that  "child"  weigh?     I did not see her go flying thru the air



Her weight doesnt matter if you didnt see the throwing on the video.  Not seeing something that happened seems to be more of an issue than weight


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> I would like to know more------was the kid asked WHY she did not leave when asked
> to do so by the teacher---------and for a nice provocative question----was the
> teacher white or black?


I believe the teacher had already asked her a bunch of questions about why she refused to obey due authority, and  the little shit is getting away with all of this.

You have any idea what school will be like there here on out?


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 30, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


Negro bitch: "Daddy is that you?"


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Oct 30, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> I would like to know more------was the kid asked WHY she did not leave when asked
> to do so by the teacher---------and for a nice provocative question----was the
> teacher white or black?


White, and her actions don't matter a damn since they will never justify the cop's actions..


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


Well he was a strength coach so......


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> how do you know------I could not determne that from the video presented


Because it is a lie, you cant see it in the video.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Oct 30, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to know more------was the kid asked WHY she did not leave when asked
> ...


What you believe is total fucking nonsense...


----------



## KevinMcCarthyToo (Oct 30, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> KevinMcCarthyToo said:
> 
> 
> > I can remember shrinks warning us in the 1990s that television and movie violence would make us numb to real violence. Looks like they were right.
> ...



That's just it, for all the empty headed people who go to these movies and see excessive violence over and over and over again, they simply become numb to violence and any video format even if it's real


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Her weight doesnt matter if you didnt see the throwing on the video.  Not seeing something that happened seems to be more of an issue than weight


Hey, stupid fuck, of course her weight matters if one is trying to determine if the cop COULD have thrown her.

roflmao


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Oct 30, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


You are the only one who believes she wasn't thrown, including the people who fired his ass.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> I would like to know more------was the kid asked WHY she did not leave when asked
> to do so by the teacher---------and for a nice provocative question----was the
> teacher white or black?


Probably not. The fact the teach was a poor leader really doesnt matter. Once the cops were summoned the feral chimp was the one calling the shots. I'm glad they fired his ass.

*  XXXXX -- FlaCalTenn -- tone down the bullet to the head comments please. *


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

KevinMcCarthyToo said:


> That's just it, for all the empty headed people who go to these movies and see excessive violence over and over and over again, they simply become numb to violence and any video format even if it's real



So do you want police unable to use violence to enforce the law?

Yes or no.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Oct 30, 2015)

jknowgood said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...





You are a moron. The OP is incorrect in stating that is the same girl. I wish you RWer's would read on occasion.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Oct 30, 2015)

KevinMcCarthyToo said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > KevinMcCarthyToo said:
> ...


JB and his ilk get excited by violence.  He would have liked if the video showed the cop beating on her.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

Camp said:


> Why the fuck cant you get that through your god damned head?


The student did not assault Officer Slam. Why the fuck can't you get that through your god damned head?[/QUOTE]
Because she did. She punched him in the chest, kicked him in the leg and slammed his neck with a hammer punch.

Too bad you refuse to see it, you lying jack ass.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Oct 30, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> KevinMcCarthyToo said:
> 
> 
> > That's just it, for all the empty headed people who go to these movies and see excessive violence over and over and over again, they simply become numb to violence and any video format even if it's real
> ...




Um, yes. If there is no threat, then yes.  Moron.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

KevinMcCarthyToo said:


> It doesn't matter if she weighed 300 pounds and he weighed 120, he broke the law and was fired for it. Why is your head so thick?


Whether he could have broken the law in the way described is the question, idiot.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to know more------was the kid asked WHY she did not leave when asked
> ...



Probably not what?   Which of the players are you calling a "feral chimp"? 

*  XXXXX -- FlaCalTenn -- tone down the bullet to the head comments please. Even if you are reacting to a previous post.. *

  Obviously the cop was not
"calling the shots"      He wanted the slut to  GET UP and she refused.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> KevinMcCarthyToo said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


I would love to see a genetic breakdown of these racists. I guessing they have an higher than average percentage of neanderthal DNA.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


The teach probably never got to the root of the issue. I'm calling the cop a feral chimp. Yes the cop was calling the shots after he was summoned. Thats why he is the one that got fired. Since when did refusing to get up from a desk make you a slut? Did you learn that from personal experience you slut?


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > KevinMcCarthyToo said:
> ...



Filthy white,double recessive inbred genes.


----------



## Camp (Oct 30, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Wow, you are one fucked up POS. Boils down to hard core racist scum and nut job scum wishing someone will die for disagreeing with them about a message board debate. That is what is left of the defenders of Officer Slam.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Oct 30, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...





Wowza, that's fucked up, Rosie. You need to walk away from your keyboard.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



We are all apes, and the fact that this kid thinks she can defy due authority makes her a shade of feral, IMO.

She got off light in my book. Cops should be free to use any force necessary to impose order.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I learned it from a very long experience with sluts.    A sixteen year old in school
leaves a classroom when told to do so by the teacher of the class if she is not
a stinking slut--------like you.     If the cop was "calling the shots"-----the 16 year old
would have left the class when she was told to do so.      I do wonder if the slut ever
explained why SHE HAD A SPECIAL RIGHT to have a buzzing ringing phone
in class despite the fact that school policy says NO      I have been many places 
in my life where people are told  "SHUT OFF YOUR CELL PHONES"       occasionally a shitty slut leaves it on ANYWAY because somewhere she got the idea that SHE IS SPECIAL-----she got MORE RIGHTS.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

Camp said:


> Wow, you are one fucked up POS. Boils down to hard core racist scum and nut job scum wishing someone will die for disagreeing with them about a message board debate. That is what is left of the defenders of Officer Slam.


Not h ardly lying MArxist scum.

We defend our officers right to defend themselves and to use all necessary force.

The entire thing is the little feral apes fault, no one elses.


----------



## danielpalos (Oct 30, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Girl arrested during Spring Valley incident says she told classmates to film
> 
> Some people can't see a fucking setup coming. This bitch....before the cop even spoke to her....told her friends "Get yall phones out because something is about to happen".
> 
> ...


I believe cuffing _infidels, protestants, and renegades_ to lawful authority should be standard practice for a single officer.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> I learned it from a very long experience with sluts.    A sixteen year old in school
> leaves a classroom when told to do so by the teacher of the class if she is not
> a stinking slut--------like you.     If the cop was "calling the shots"-----the 16 year old
> would have left the class when she was told to do so.      I do wonder if the slut ever
> ...


The Marxists regard the slut as right bec ause she is black. No other reason, just because she wwas black.

Black lives matter, and no one elses.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Just because you hung out with and was a slut yourself doesnt make the girl a slut. The cop was calling the shots and thats why he got his feral chimp ass fired. If he wasnt calling the shots he would not have been held responsible.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Good thing what you think gets feral chimp cops fired. We cant have feral chimps like yourself and the presently unemployed chimp making policy for humans.


----------



## danielpalos (Oct 30, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > I learned it from a very long experience with sluts.    A sixteen year old in school
> ...


I prefer twerking to more obstinate forms of "civil disobedience".


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



what does  "calling the shots"   mean in your tiny whorish mind?.      I have heard
the phrase out of the mouths of sluts who at the time were being dragged into
the  hospital in handcuffs.      Their complaint was that   NO ONE HAD A RIGHT 
TO GET IN THEIR FACE---JUST BECAUSE  they were passing CLAP around
the neighborhood.    Way back then when I worked in the  STD  clinic----There were no cell phones


----------



## KevinMcCarthyToo (Oct 30, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


They will read the headline and the O/P bottom line and then they start typing.  They are the pure definition of "low information"


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Are you one of those skanks that blow cops for free or something? You keep bringing up you STD's and all manner of sexually deviance and attributing it to this topic.  Just because you are the local cum dumpster doesnt make all women are whores like you. Calling the shots means just what it has always meant.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Oct 30, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Order:




By any means necessary.  All good, right JB?  They were resisting arrest after all...


----------



## Camp (Oct 30, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, you are one fucked up POS. Boils down to hard core racist scum and nut job scum wishing someone will die for disagreeing with them about a message board debate. That is what is left of the defenders of Officer Slam.
> ...


He is not your officer. That makes your comment a lie right at the start of your post.  You do not live in the community that elects the individuals in charge of hiring and firing public employees. You do not represent police officers so stop pretending that that is what you are doing. You are politicizing the situation to go on racist rants, nothing more.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Oct 30, 2015)

JB's Police State:

Police officer fired after body cam records him beating suspect


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

KevinMcCarthyToo said:


> They will read the headline and the O/P bottom line and then they start typing.  They are the pure definition of "low information"



Dont project your skills onto everyone else, how about it?


----------



## KevinMcCarthyToo (Oct 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Rosie has a real stick up her @ss.   Doesn't matter if the girl is a slut or a virgin. Cop wasn't there because she was hooking but it does sound like something you know something about


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

Camp said:


> He is not your officer. That makes your comment a lie right at the start of your post.



He is the publics officer and that is why I said 'our' not 'my' officer, so you  are caught lying with your very first statement, ass hole.




Camp said:


> You do not live in the community that elects the individuals in charge of hiring and firing public employees. You do not represent police officers so stop pretending that that is what you are doing. You are politicizing the situation to go on racist rants, nothing more.



All peace officers serve the public and that includes all of us anywhere in this country, you stupid piece of shyte.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

KevinMcCarthyToo said:


> [
> Rosie has a real stick up her @ss.



She is asking questions and you think that wrong of her?

You have a fucking train run up your ass it appears.


----------



## KevinMcCarthyToo (Oct 30, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> KevinMcCarthyToo said:
> 
> 
> > They will read the headline and the O/P bottom line and then they start typing.  They are the pure definition of "low information"
> ...


No skills required to out this thread based on the O/P's lie.  Read  the article.  Nita Kenny was NOT the girl in the video.  Her name has NOT been released.  I typed this as slowly as I could to accommodate your skill level.

Rosie is not asking questions anymore than you are writing intelligent posts.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

KevinMcCarthyToo said:


> No skills required to out this thread based on the O/P's lie.  Read  the article.  Nita Kenny was NOT the girl in the video.  Her name has NOT been released.  I typed this as slowly as I could to accommodate your skill level.


Then why are you libtards showing the other video of the girl who got supposedly thrown across the room? That is the case I am talking about.


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 30, 2015)

jknowgood said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


So your thugs wear badges?


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 30, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


You're the only one trying to make that lie into truth.  Why?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 30, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> KevinMcCarthyToo said:
> 
> 
> > No skills required to out this thread based on the O/P's lie.  Read  the article.  Nita Kenny was NOT the girl in the video.  Her name has NOT been released.  I typed this as slowly as I could to accommodate your skill level.
> ...



IDK, but the girl that said get the phones out is not the girl that was slammed.  You've been duped when all you had to do is read anything about the incident.  Instead of that you let the OP spoon feed you lies and because the lies taste good you swallowed like a whore.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 30, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> The regressive Left defends and deflects for a Black culture of violence, victimhood, constantly lowered standards and the resisting of authority, and this is the predictable result.
> 
> The school should have just called the rest of the day off instead of sending the officer.  The PC Police don't give a shit about educating black kids, anyway.
> .



You are bringing your bullshit to new heights, Mac ol' boy. Your passive aggressive lameness seems to be endless.

Earmuffs, bitch.


----------



## jknowgood (Oct 30, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


No, they act like that girl did.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 30, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Again you lie. She was dragged not thrown across the room.
> ...



Dragged, then thrown. JimBowie1958 is intentionally being obtuse.


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 30, 2015)

jknowgood said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


No.  No they don't.  The girl was not violent.  The girl was a victim of a rogue cop with a massive chip on his shoulder.  A cop who failed in his duty and his behavior.

Can it be that there are just lousy cops?  Can it be that cops use their power in an abusive manner?  Can cops be wrong?  Or is it just easier to blame the victims of police brutality?  Is that an easier rationalization for you to make?


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 30, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



When she started resisting and trying to punch...she brought the toss on herself.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 30, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



You and Jm Bowie. Two peas in a pod.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 30, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



He threw the  young lady. It's plain to see. Take a poll on it. Ya fucking dishonest shit.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 30, 2015)

They want us all to believe that this guy got the name Officer Slam for no reason.


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 30, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


In the video I watched, it looks as if she punched the cop's hand with her throat.  

Are cops in school supposed to meet out beatings in the guise of discipline?


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 30, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Right hand. She punched his upper chest trying to hit his face.

Who got beaten?? I never saw him strike her. In fact....she was completely uninjured....UNTIL 2 days later when the NAACP got her a lawyer and told her "Yo...you need to be hurt."


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 30, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


No I get it.  I'm not the type of person who can't see both sides of an argument.  I totally get it.  Someone with that temper maybe shouldn't be a school cop.  BUT, maybe someone like that should be.  And maybe we should have come down hard on the kid and send a message that you must respect the law.  I think we sent the wrong message.  I'm a liberal and I'm even sick of PC.  

So she should get suspended or expelled.  Look at what she caused.  Yes, she started all this.  Don't forget that.  Your parents spanked you so you don't run in front of a car or touch the iron.  She deserved some rug burns.  Yea it was startling but that's what happens when a cop takes you down.  It's not nice.  Its not meant to be.  Do what the officer says.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 30, 2015)

Camp said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


If what he did wasn't proper protocol, that's a different thing.  Then he should get suspended or expelled too.  But so should she.  And her family shouldn't be able to sue for a dime.  She started it.  

If kids don't have to respect authority, screw it.  I'm getting a gun and a ccw permit asap.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 30, 2015)

Camp said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


If she gets off this time we will just wait for her to commit another crime down the road just like we did with OJ and just like we will do with George Zimmerman when he eventually snaps again.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 30, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > The cause doesn't matter a damn.  We weren't paying him to throw teenage girls across the floor, and now we aren't paying him because he did.
> ...


She was manhandled.  If I were the cop on duty, I would have done the same thing.  Shown those kids not to mess with the law.  Maybe he went a little farther than I would have but that's why he is losing his job.  He did go A LITTLE too far.  Not much though.  

But I would be nice as hell to the students behaving themselves.  I would be their friend.  If he wasn't that kind of cop, he shouldn't be in schools.  Maybe a prison guard though.


----------



## Camp (Oct 30, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



There is a major difference. OJ and Zimmerman were adults and the student in question is still a youth and at the age where she can be helped and taught. You are comparing grown adult men to a teenage girls, and what appears to be an immature and confused one. With adults we take an attitude that they need to be punished or removed from society for safety. That doesn't always happen, but we rarely take that position with children, even teenage ones. Our position with kids is that they need education and rehab and professional help before the reach the age of adulthood. The racist jerks commenting here don't want that kind of treatment given to the the teenage girl who happens to be a black child.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 30, 2015)

Camp said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



Wasn't she 18?? If she was 10...hell yes it would be 100% wrong.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


Thats what happens when someone attempts to put you in a choke hold. You defend yourself. Looks like the teenage girl was braver than the feral chimp that lost his job for being a chimp about the situation.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


No stupid. She was 16. Even if she was 18 it doesnt make a difference.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 30, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Niya Kenny, the girl you mistook for the one in the video is 18. The girl being dragged and tossed about is a minor. Which is why her name hasn't been released by the police or school.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 30, 2015)

Camp said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


They all need to learn respect.  I wonder how many of the kids in that class would have disrespected that cop and how many would not.  When I was a kid, I would have done what the cop asked.  For fear of him and my parents.


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 30, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


Ah!  She tried to punch him AS HE GRABBEDHER BY THE THROAT!  Well, I would have to abandon everything I and our society thinks about police brutality to believe SHE initiated the physical situation.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Not many. They called him Officer Slam due to his previous violence. If you watch the video they are all trying to avoid becoming the next target for this feral chimp of a cop.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 30, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



The sequence of events in the video I saw was

1) Cop grabs her by the throat
2) She tries to hit him
3) He drags her to the floor, knocking over her desk.
4) He picks her up and tosses her  toward the door (though she only goes about a foot off the ground).
5) He drags her out of the room. 

Does that about cover it? Does anyone see something differently?


----------



## Carla_Danger (Oct 30, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




The girl had just lost her mother and was placed in a foster home. You don't know how you would have acted under those circumstances.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Oct 30, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...





It would be wrong at 10, 16, or 18. Idiot.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 30, 2015)

Skylar said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


it would be if that's what really happened.  but alas, it isn't.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 30, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


pin a medal on that cop!


----------



## jc456 (Oct 30, 2015)

Odium said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Girl arrested during Spring Valley incident says she told classmates to film
> ...


so ladies and gentlemen of the jury, notice the right hook by the student claiming to be victim.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 30, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


it means freedom.  It means I can say the opposite of you.  You will listen.  just like i have to listen to you.  Shame for you I supposed, you want my tongue.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


Too late. He got fired instead.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 30, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


he's an asshat.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


Also note the attempted choke hold the feral cop attempted that provoked the right hook.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


probably saved a community


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


At the very least firing him probably saved some lives in the community.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


notice the non-compliance after the polite request to stand up by the student.  Let's go for it, keep going.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Note the cops out control rage at a 16 yr old saying no. Yes lets go for it. Keep trying.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 30, 2015)

Skylar said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


me thinks you have your ass on backwards.  WE have the cops, it would be you waging civil war.  Oh well, just thought I straighten out the sides here.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 30, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Maybe if you remove your------ finger stuck ----- one ----- key ------ you might be ------- able ------ to understand------- what you are -------- talking ------ about. -------copizey.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


Because it is not a lie, idiot. The feral thug was never thrown. She was dragged and kicked free.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


note the punch to engage the action to physically remove her from the room.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > The regressive Left defends and deflects for a Black culture of violence, victimhood, constantly lowered standards and the resisting of authority, and this is the predictable result.
> ...



Your lies are well known now, you can go back to your blow up doll, ass hat.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Note that Marxist liars will never admit that a feral thug on their side had justifiable force used on them while they will celebrate every white kid that gets hammered in the system of just-us.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Note the attempted choke hold that provoked the punch to defend herself from the feral chimp.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Oct 30, 2015)

jc456 said:


> pin a medal on that cop!







I think he got the medal for "unemployed loser" instead.  LOL!


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 30, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


I am not trying to silence you. You are not trying to silence me.  But 'that freedom thingy' as you so eloquently said, involves freedom from police brutality.  Only in Totalitarian Authoritarian states would such brutal tactics be seen as acceptable.  And even under those harsh conditions, the only folks who would find police brutality acceptable are the thugs running the state and their willing civilian accomplices.  Freedom loving people abhor police brutality BECAUSE it is a hallmark of Authoritarianism where freedom melts like snowflakes on warm pavement.


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 30, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


It is truly fascinating to find someone who sees that video all together in error!  How did the student get to the floor?  By persuasion or by force?  When someone is forced to the floor while sitting in a chair and desk, could that action be accurately described as 'throwing'?

Don't ever EVER decide to referee a scholastic sporting event.  You cannot see fouls as they clearly occur.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > KevinMcCarthyToo said:
> ...


Buc is too dumb to understand the importance of the point. He is one of the slower chimps. Cant you tell by how many times he has embarrassed himself?


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 30, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


The cop in school had his hands on her throat prio9r to her attempt to 'punch' him.  A perfectly natural defense posture.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 30, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


it does not.  It protects you as long as you comply to what the laws state.  Once you violate the law, you open up a can of whoop ass that you may not want.  Hmmmmmmmmmm

BTW, the law in this case was the uniform in the room that took a punch. He is paid by my tax dollars and I as a citizen do not want violations like what the student blatantly did to go unpunished.  The consequences at that point were all hers and his.  She brought him into it.


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 30, 2015)

Camp said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


 Why is it that every fucking negro who commits a crime is always a "child"? Because frankly they are generally topping out their IQ's in the low 80's.
Basically "special needs' people who  never accomplish anything in spite of a trillion dollars spent 'Pretending' if only they had the same opportunities AKA affirmative action then they'd be "just like anyone else". Problem is when the cold light of day hit NOBODY actually believed the bullshit.


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


My little stalker friend continues to post to me even though he knows he's been on ignore for years now.

And his constant lies were a big part of the reason.

And notice the "bitch".  He's a real internet tough guy.


----------



## Iron Head (Oct 30, 2015)

Was this a black kid?


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 30, 2015)

Skylar said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



Anyone that denied this are suffering from IDS ( Ignorant, Dumb, Stupid ).


----------



## jc456 (Oct 30, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


and why was he doing that?  hmmmmmmm?


----------



## Carla_Danger (Oct 30, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...




It's not against the law to take your phone out, idiot.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 30, 2015)

Iron Head said:


> Was this a black kid?


what difference does it make?


charwin95 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


No we're americans using our rights to disagree with you.  you don't have to like it, but unfortunately, you have to deal with it.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 30, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


dude are you really that stoopid?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Too many bananas or steroids would be my guess. However, neither excuses his attack.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 30, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Girl arrested during Spring Valley incident says she told classmates to film
> 
> Some people can't see a fucking setup coming. This bitch....before the cop even spoke to her....told her friends "Get yall phones out because something is about to happen".
> 
> ...



Doesn't matter. Officer has to follow procedure regardless. Once he's in the classroom he has to do his job regardless of circumstances. Can't turn around and leave unless the kid capitulated. If it's a setup that's that. Still has to act as though it's 'live' and do what he'd do any other time.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 30, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


an anarchist are you?


----------



## jc456 (Oct 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


sure it does.  He gets my medal of honor.  he walked into an ambush.


----------



## Iron Head (Oct 30, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> > Was this a black kid?
> ...


You know what difference it makes.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Lol, hilarious pics. Lone Laugher has good days and bad days, though the recent events seem to have him more on bad than good lately.

I have about a dozen libtards on ignore now, and LL is perhaps due, but not yet.


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


Maybe he'd go full tilt drama queen and follow you around too!
.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

jc456 said:


> sure it does.  He gets my medal of honor.  he walked into an ambush.



The cop got assaulted by a feral ape, likely on drugs. He was fired by a pussy ass cheif who needs to be replaced with someone who will back up his cops.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Girl arrested during Spring Valley incident says she told classmates to film
> ...


He could have simply dragged her and desk out of the class. Instead he wanted to prove how brave he was by attacking a teenage girl. I'm surprised he didnt do a chimp roll to establish dominance before attacking her like the other feral chimp cop in Texas did.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 30, 2015)

jc456 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Look yourself in the mirror. Maybe you have both IDS and IBS ( irritable bowel syndrome) because you truly believed that this feral cop did the right thing. What if that is your daughter? Are you going to say this cop did a good job?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Your lump of old monkey shit is not a medal of honor. I'm sure the feral chimp would appreciate it though. A teenage girl sitting in her desk is not an ambush.  How big of a punk are you?


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 30, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Irrelevant.
He wasn't fired for the girl's action.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> Look yourself in the mirror. Maybe you have both IDS and IBS ( irritable bowel syndrome) because you truly believed that this feral cop did the right thing. What if that is your daughter? Are you going to say this cop did a good job?


If that was my daughter, I would give her a real ass beating when she got home for being disrespectful to law enforcement.

Where they hell do you ass holes come from? Some shit hole in Bosnia or something?


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



Bitch got off light. Coulda peppered her, tased her.


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 30, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Because he is a bad cop without the training and the morality to calmly diffuse the situation.  He is a rogue cop with a terrible attitude and a horrific approach to dealing with teenagers.  He is a brute who is a disgrace to the uniform and badge he wears.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Irrelevant.
> He wasn't fired for the girl's action.


In effect he was. She assaulted him, then he used his trained procedures to put her into restraints, and he got fired for it.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Bitch got off light. Coulda peppered her, tased her.



I think I might have stepped on her head accidently or done a knee drop.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 30, 2015)

Last fucker who refused to leave at order of police DID get tased come to think of it. The 'don't tase me bro' asshole.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...


The feral chimp could have dragged the desk into the hallway. He got didnt get off light. He got fired.


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 30, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


OH DEAR LORD!  An ambush!  From an unarmed teenage girl in a classroom.!


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Bitch got off light. Coulda peppered her, tased her.
> ...


More chimp attack methods from a feral chimp such as yourself Bucky.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 30, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Bitch got off light. Coulda peppered her, tased her.
> ...



From that seated position at her desk, any number of ways to have extricated her without the visual of flipping the desk over. Come-along joint lock should worked just fine. Or a finger lock. Take control of somoene's pinky and they're your bitch.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...



Again, As' you're taking the side of someone for no better reason than you share similar melatonin. Don't see that kind of siding against the law with white people or even brown people, just black people. Never hear as much opposition and passiona aginst illegal immigrants than from the ones who did it legally. That they're the same doesn't enter into it. 

Need to decide whose side you're on.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> From that seated position at her desk, any number of ways to have extricated her without the visual of flipping the desk over. Come-along joint lock should worked just fine. Or a finger lock. Take control of somoene's pinky and they're your bitch.



It is really hard to determine who pulled the desk over backwards as both were struggling.

I just refuse to second guess from the safety of my keyboard any cop who is in the front lines. Period.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 30, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Irrelevant.
> ...



Apparently not.

"_The third video shows the student striking Deputy Fields in the face with her fist when his hand makes the initial contact with her arm. At that point the arrest escalates to Deputy Fields using force to arrest her. In my opinion Deputy Fields could have accomplished the arrest or handled the situation without some of the actions he did. The one that concerns me the most was the throwing of the student across the floor. I do not feel that was proper and follows our policy and procedures. Our training unit verified that the maneuver was not based on training or acceptable. Based on his actions, Deputy Fields has been terminated as a Deputy Sheriff with the Richland County Sheriff's Department_."

Read more here: Richland Co. Sheriff Leon Lott’s statement on firing of deputy Ben Fields


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 30, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



Melatonin is a hormone fool.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 30, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > From that seated position at her desk, any number of ways to have extricated her without the visual of flipping the desk over. Come-along joint lock should worked just fine. Or a finger lock. Take control of somoene's pinky and they're your bitch.
> ...



Video I've seen several times now on tv seems to shwo it was the officer who flipped the desk. While the girl bracing her feet causing it to come off the ground made it possible, it looks like the officer took advantage of that and basicly tossed it over to extricate her from it. Not saying that was wrong, just how it looks.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 30, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



Wrong in the OP and wrong again, shes in a case immediately following the incident but since facts bother you, you make up conspiracies like the NAACP instructing someone.

So the girl baited the cop and tricked Officer Slam into slamming her, then the NAACP deployed doctors to her area in order to see her and they placed a cast on her arm for no reason.  This girl is smart as hell to craft such a unbelievable and well coordinated conspiracy.

Nope, you're just lying like you did with the OP.  Now that you lost I'm sure you'll start another thread and pretend no one told you AGAIN that you're lying


----------



## jc456 (Oct 30, 2015)

Iron Head said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Iron Head said:
> ...


nope


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Again, As' you're taking the side of someone for no better reason than you share similar melatonin. Don't see that kind of siding against the law with white people or even brown people, just black people. Never hear as much opposition and passiona aginst illegal immigrants than from the ones who did it legally. That they're the same doesn't enter into it.



Welcome to the new racism.



Delta4Embassy said:


> Need to decide whose side you're on.



I agree. There have been cases of over kill, like that time the hispanic guy in Arizona was shot dead when he stepped into the hallway of his home to see what the disturbance was and the SWAT team shot him up.  The cops over reacted especially since they were at the wrong address.

But 99.99999% of the time, the cop is in the right. These people are pro's and know their job in most places these days.

But I still think some more 'brutality' would go a long way to reducing injuries to them and the public. Back in the bad old days a Texas Ranger could quell an entire mob by himself and it happened.  Now days it takes three back up cars and six cops to bust an ass hat with a gun.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 30, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 30, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




"Melanin is responsible for determining skin and hair colour"

Thanks for keeping me honest. Was close.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> ...



Dont you  Marxist shit heads ever get tired of lying with every breath?


----------



## jc456 (Oct 30, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


wrong, the cop was in an ambush, and was left with only one move.  Made that move.  the rest of you all can tell us all what he did wrong and the other available option he had.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 30, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



Do you have any line beyond calling anyone who disagrees with you a 'marxist'?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> OH DEAR LORD!  An ambush!  From an unarmed teenage girl in a classroom.!


Oh, why dont you let me take a swing at your head, moron?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



Thats weird. I was against the Black SRO that punched the white boy in the face.  You do realize we all share the same melatonin dont you?  White people may have trouble with their pinal glands but I'm sure it does produce the same hormone.  I have already decided what side I'm on and its not the side of feral chimps like the one that got fired.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 30, 2015)

If this is true and it was a setup my question becomes why? Was he known for being a hardass that kids would decide to stage an event to make him look bad and get fired?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 30, 2015)

jc456 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



LOL @ an ambush.  Officer Slammed slammed someone which is totally out of character for a guy known as Officer Slam.  Got it.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 30, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


how would that work?  That seems like  you weren't using the thinking part of your brain.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Apparently not.
> 
> "_The third video shows the student striking Deputy Fields in the face with her fist when his hand makes the initial contact with her arm. At that point the arrest escalates to Deputy Fields using force to arrest her. In my opinion Deputy Fields could have accomplished the arrest or handled the situation without some of the actions he did. The one that concerns me the most was the throwing of the student across the floor. I do not feel that was proper and follows our policy and procedures. Our training unit verified that the maneuver was not based on training or acceptable. Based on his actions, Deputy Fields has been terminated as a Deputy Sheriff with the Richland County Sheriff's Department_."
> 
> Read more here: Richland Co. Sheriff Leon Lott’s statement on firing of deputy Ben Fields


And you think no politically appointed cheifs lie to save their jobs? Oh, right unless they go against your bullshit narrative.

Tell me the point in any of the videos where the throwing occurred, numbnuts.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


I've already explained that wouldn't work, but hell why should you pay attention.  you believe in student anarchy


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...


Melanin is not the same as Melatonin. No wonder you thought you were saying something clever.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> If you are a child rapist, my question is why?


You are the only one pushing the bullshit there, Closed Cap and you know it.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> If this is true and it was a setup my question becomes why? Was he known for being a hardass that kids would decide to stage an event to make him look bad and get fired?


His nickname was "Officer Slam". Unless the teacher set him up there was no setup.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 30, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



I didnt create the lying OP and I didnt make you swallow it whole like whore


----------



## jc456 (Oct 30, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


has no bearing on the situation he walked into, which was an ambush plain and simple.  She knew the cop was coming in since the teacher stated so.  So the entire plan was to make a scene.  mission accomplished.  Oh, she got what she asked for.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...


You've only explained why you were too weak to do it. He was a strength coach and full grown feral chimp.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 30, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > If you are a child rapist, my question is why?
> ...



"Nuh uh"...thats all you got


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



Was thinking melanin, typed the other. Unless you want me making it my life's work fact-checking you..


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> I didnt create the lying OP and I didnt make you swallow it whole like whore


Thank you for not projecting your behavioronto me, bitch.

And call the media that ran the story, lolol.

Does it hurt your throat when you have to take one for the team like that?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> "Nuh uh"...thats all you got


And I got the video, and the hundreds of students that support the cop trying to save their school from feral apes like that bitch and you. Got all that, monkey.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 30, 2015)

jc456 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Sure it does, he's known as Officer Slam for a reason.  And if by "making a scene" you mean she sat there then yeah.

Too bad, a roid head got outsmarted.  Dont need someone who can be outwitted by a 10th grader in charge of law enforcement anyway


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2015)

jc456 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


She planned this all out knowing in advance that specific officer was coming? You sound like a fucking idiot. He wasnt the only SRO there at the school.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 30, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


he's a cop that walked into an ambush plain and simple.  his responsibility was to the 29 other students who were taken hostage by a young student who decided it was her day to be an asshole. And boddabing, she got hers from a cop doing his job. Remove the threat. Again, mission accomplished.  Pin a medal on that man.


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 30, 2015)

Conservative arguing in behalf of this rogue cop seem to dislike justice, unless that justice is meted out by force.  They want everyone to be compliant sheep without rights or recourse, just like Authoritarians like it.

It seems that for all their bitching and whining about 'freedom' and 'liberty', their concepts of individual freedom and liberty means compliance to the state, no matter how brutal that state acts.  Freedom and Liberty to these hammer heads means freedom and liberty for money, but never for individuals facing police brutality.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 30, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > I didnt create the lying OP and I didnt make you swallow it whole like whore
> ...



OP lied and you went for it.  Your bad


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


Are cops in schools there as disciplinarians?


----------



## jc456 (Oct 30, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


uh, no it doesn't. exactly she just sat there, blatantly ignoring her teacher without disregard for herself and the 29 other students.  She was a threat and was removed.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Oct 30, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > "Nuh uh"...thats all you got
> ...





LOL @....hundreds of students.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 30, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


you mean 'you're', right?


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 30, 2015)

jc456 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



Richland County Sheriff's Department


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



This super spy agent girl made him respond with her wicked manipulations.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 30, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


why are they there?  Great question


----------



## Carla_Danger (Oct 30, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > OH DEAR LORD!  An ambush!  From an unarmed teenage girl in a classroom.!
> ...




You'd probably fall on your fat ass.  LOL!


----------



## jc456 (Oct 30, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...





jc456 said:


> reported by nbcnews:
> 
> Sheriff Says 'Third Video' Shows South Carolina Student Punching Officer in Classroom
> 
> ...


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Nope. Only to provide safety and in the event of criminal acts..apprehension..


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Richland County Sheriff's Department
> 
> View attachment 53624


Wow, he even looks like a ****.

Wonder if he wears dresses at night and crusies the public bathroom stalls?


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 30, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> If this is true and it was a setup my question becomes why? Was he known for being a hardass that kids would decide to stage an event to make him look bad and get fired?



He made himself look bad and got himself fired.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 30, 2015)

jc456 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


And she'll be back in school and the roid threat was removed and is jobless.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 30, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


see, you still don't understand how the authority thingy works do you? He merely did his job.  It's what he was paid to do and accomplished it flawlessly.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 30, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


700k richer.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 30, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



I think you have a melatonin deficiency.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2015)

jc456 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


If he had of done his job he would still have it. He was actually fired for not doing his job correctly. Keep up.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 30, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > If this is true and it was a setup my question becomes why? Was he known for being a hardass that kids would decide to stage an event to make him look bad and get fired?
> ...


he did his job.  The school was responsible if they didn't want that action to be taken.  Don't hire cops to protect the teachers.  Let the teachers die and all will be normal for the left.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2015)

jc456 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


She will make more than 700K. More like millions.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 30, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


you just have a brain activity issue.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 30, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently not.
> ...



The point where his hands came off of her and she was airborne.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


nope, see unfortunately, she punched a cop.  Take that to the jury and see how far you get.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 30, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Richland County Sheriff's Department
> ...



Just go ahead and name all the co-conspirators while you're at it.

The girl
The students
The hospital that treated her
The Chief of Police
NAACP
The USMB
Jews in Hollywood
The Illuminati...

Who else?  lol


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


Calcified pineal gland.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 30, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


you mean after the desk flip?  Great stuff, exactly what was needed and I give a 10 out of 10 for the move.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Self defense. Juries have eyes and can see the attempted choke hold by the feral chimp cop.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 30, 2015)

jc456 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Well not anymore lol


----------



## jknowgood (Oct 30, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Yes there are bad cops, maybe he went to far. A cop is trained to ask you to do something. Then they tell you. Finally they take you down. Kids today are disrespectful. If I would've done that and the cop did that to me. I would still got my ass whipped when I got home.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


he was fired to keep the community safe as I already posted. He gets 700K for accepting that.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Oct 30, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...





I give a 10 out of 10 for the loss of his job.  Woot woot!


----------



## jc456 (Oct 30, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


I know, he will now invest 700k, become rich and do all of his favorite activities.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 30, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


He appreciates the 700k to invest so he doesn't have to look for work.


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 30, 2015)

jknowgood said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


The girl was recently orphaned and lives in a foster home.  Would you still have her beaten for being assaulted by a rogue cop?


----------



## jc456 (Oct 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


let's see the written explanation from the school for the cops being there.  Post up that document. Seems you like to get into the documents of the story.  and yet fail to ever provide any. Do they call you Pinocchio?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


I need a link for that claim not your opinion. I do have a link that says he was fired for not doing his job properly. Who do you think I'm going to believe? You or the person that fired him?  He will be lucky if he avoids prison. He wont see 700K unless you and other retards donate to his gofundme account.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 30, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



I give the OP 15 out of 10 for the massive lie and whipping all of these willful idiots into a frenzy.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Right after you post up the link saying he will get 700K.  Stop stalling.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 30, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Richland County Sheriff's Department
> ...



Loooking for a hook up?
Didn't mean to say that out loud did you?


----------



## jc456 (Oct 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


exactly self defense. There are many factors that would come into play; first they will have to provide the document that shows the purpose of the cop being called into the room.  Second, did the student have the opportunity to leave on her own.  third, she unlawfully struck an officer of the law.  four she was  a threat to the 29 other students in the room and had to be removed. 

Yeah go to court with that and the video of her punch.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 30, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...



I agree that the school should not have called the officer. That in no way excuses his actions.
Cops are hired to protect the entire school, not just teachers.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


as I already stated, the chief will need to produce the standard practices document he stated wasn't followed. That 700k will do wonders for the man.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

4 cops injured, 3 youths busted after brawl near Pa. school


----------



## jc456 (Oct 30, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


yep he had 29 other students that were being held hostage and he removed the threat.  again, pin a medal on that man.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Glad you agree the punch was in self defense from the feral chimp cop.  Now you are starting to see the light.  No matter what she had a chance to do nothing provoked the attack the feral chimp initiated. Any jury not populated by the klan will award this young lady millions for the violent attack launched by the feral chimp.


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 30, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Since when are you interested in justice and what is lawful and what is not?  You have steadfastly defended the actions of a brutal rogue cop with no justification for taking the violent actions he took.

Lawful?  Hardy Har Har!  You're not in any position to say what's lawful and what isn't.  You gave up the high ground.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 30, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



Muslims
The gubmint?


----------



## jc456 (Oct 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


how does it feel to need?  dude, you never provide anything I've asked for so don't loose sleep waiting for me.  it works both ways hat.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 30, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I have and I always will when a person violates others.  29 students were affected by this one student and you want to crown her queen for the day.  yeah, not me, the student was wrong and was punished.  Oh well shit happens.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Oct 30, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...




He has won nothing as of yet, and I seriously doubt he will win a settlement.


----------



## RWNJ (Oct 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


But she is responsible for disobeying a police officer, which led to what we saw in the video. If she had done what she was told, none of this would have happened. What part of that don't you understand?


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 30, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> 4 cops injured, 3 youths busted after brawl near Pa. school


Apples and billiard balls.  The cop in South Carolina initiated the confrontation rather than diffuse it.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 30, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


hey, all shit aside, do you really think that student had any intentions of following a request to leave?  If you don't, you know the cop was in a no win situation when he walked into the room.  you know that right?  That's why I call it an ambush.  Just so you know.


----------



## rcfieldz (Oct 30, 2015)

Hands Up Don't Shoot...


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Thanks for admitting you are all wispy smoke and bullshit. Like I said, your opinion is not credible. Practically everyone knows that already.  I was just giving you a chance to get some credibility back.  You failed like you always do.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


no right afters until you post up the documents I requested.  go ahead post those up.  Typical liberal, oh well 700K will be spent wisely I'm sure of it.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 30, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



While I feel that all of you cop defenders are a few points below average on the intelligence scale, I think you take the booby prize and are first on the list.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Youre still stalling. Good luck donating to the feral chimp. Hopefully there are enough of you to get him to that 700k mark.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2015)

RWNJ said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RWNJ said:
> ...



The part where he lost his job for attacking the teenage girl when all he had to do at most was drag her desk into the hallway. Can you explain that to me?


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 30, 2015)

rcfieldz said:


> Hands Up Don't Shoot...



Centuries old military tactic: have 1 of your force surrender, hands up, walking into the open. While the enemy's attention's on his you maneuver around to their flank and kill them.

If you're a solitary officer in unknown surroundings and someone walks towards you seeming to surrender you have every reason to be more concerned.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 30, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Great, Charge her with Kidnapping lol.  Good luck


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 30, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



The girl's actions are irrelevant.


----------



## paddymurphy (Oct 30, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Yes. She used her phone in class, a teacher asked her for it, she refused, the principal came and asked for her phone and she refused. Then she was told to leave the classroom and she refused. Then they call deputy slam and he lost his shit and attacked her.


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 30, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Perhaps he should have shot her.  Oh well, shit happens.  Perhaps he should have put her in a choke hold and asphyxiated her.  Oh well, shit happens.

But he elected to slam her by the throat onto the floor.  Brutal enough for you?  Because it's plenty brutal for every other citizen who saw the video.


----------



## rcfieldz (Oct 30, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> rcfieldz said:
> 
> 
> > Hands Up Don't Shoot...
> ...


Sounds like your describing Bergdahl.


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > paddymurphy said:
> ...


Good.  Nice to know that she broke the rules at least three times.

Would we have heard about this had she just done what she was told at any of those times?
.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 30, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > paddymurphy said:
> ...



This is the crib notes version, good job.  4 stars.

Dont forget also, the OP lied and these dups got duped as their name implies...Just like Officer Slam


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 30, 2015)

rcfieldz said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > rcfieldz said:
> ...



Only if profoundly stupid.


----------



## rcfieldz (Oct 30, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > paddymurphy said:
> ...


Good thing she wasn't behind the wheel...


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 30, 2015)

Skylar said:


> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


I'm guessing that "Officer Slam" didn't want to be there to begin with.  I'm thinking somebody has to draw the short straw or screw up like Trooper Farva to get assigned to babysitting.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 30, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > RWNJ said:
> ...



I'm guessing you're just making that shit up as you go along.

Much like the OP did with their 'she planned it' nonsense. As the entire OP turned out to be horseshit.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 30, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



Isis
FEMA
Black Panthers
Black crayons..

Who else is in on this conspiracy? Lol


----------



## rcfieldz (Oct 30, 2015)

Skylar said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


Just keep up this nonsense and lets see what happens...


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


Your head
up your own ass?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 30, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Some of us have jobs and families, you stupid welfare fuck.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


Your grotesque stupidity


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 30, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



Your hurt feelings


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


Lol, your delusion


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 30, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



You might advise Mac that n order to ignore someone.....you need to actually ignore them. 

And you, like Mac, lack the will power. 

The kid was thrown, by the way.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 30, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Not following you, **** lips. Just responding when you post stupid shit like I do with everyone. Better get those earmuffs worked on, you are having trouble ignoring me again. 

Bitch.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 30, 2015)

The OP knew that if he just told these idiots anything they would bite on it because reading and facts dont matter to them.

The OP did you guys like the girl with phone did Officer Slam.  He knew you guys would react in typical foaming mouth fashion


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 30, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Look yourself in the mirror. Maybe you have both IDS and IBS ( irritable bowel syndrome) because you truly believed that this feral cop did the right thing. What if that is your daughter? Are you going to say this cop did a good job?
> ...



There is a circumstance in which you would beat your own daughter's ass?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 30, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Bitch got off light. Coulda peppered her, tased her.
> ...



Whoa! It's that tough guy again. You can knee drop a little girl? Rugged.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 30, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > From that seated position at her desk, any number of ways to have extricated her without the visual of flipping the desk over. Come-along joint lock should worked just fine. Or a finger lock. Take control of somoene's pinky and they're your bitch.
> ...



That's awesome. You think the girl knocked the desk over? 

Front lines? Front lines? What a douche.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Oct 30, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...




Seeing how you post twice as much as me, I'd say you're the one without a job, asshole.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 30, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Look yourself in the mirror. Maybe you have both IDS and IBS ( irritable bowel syndrome) because you truly believed that this feral cop did the right thing. What if that is your daughter? Are you going to say this cop did a good job?
> ...



Well Jim BoweL you should ask that yourself. Where did you came from? Do you always suffer from IBS?
Displaying your hemorrhoidal cauliflower behavior I seriously doubt you are capable of raising your kids properly. You did not even answer my question?????? If that was your daughter treated like that by this gorilla cop. Are you going to adore and cover for this gorilla cop?


----------



## rcfieldz (Oct 30, 2015)

Bye Felicia...


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 30, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> No I get it.  I'm not the type of person who can't see both sides of an argument.  I totally get it.  Someone with that temper maybe shouldn't be a school cop.  BUT, maybe someone like that should be.  And maybe we should have come down hard on the kid and send a message that you must respect the law.  I think we sent the wrong message.  I'm a liberal and I'm even sick of PC.
> .



The cop should respect the law and not assault a child under color of law....


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


You forgot Obama.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 30, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > paddymurphy said:
> ...



Like anyone gives a shit who you think has credibility.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 30, 2015)

Camp said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


So "I didn't know what I was doing was against the law and I could be arrested for it" is your prescribed defense?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > RWNJ said:
> ...


I'm guessing that being unemployed will now free him from that burden.  He should have just quit if it was that serious.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Oct 30, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...




He's living on Government assistance. I don't know how he could kick anybody's ass unless he's lying to receive that assistance.  LOL!



JimBowie1958 said:


> Well, that is a personal choice. I planned to work till I couldn't do it any more, which I had presumed would be in my 80s, lol, but my back went bad and here I am on disability.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 30, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Right hand. She punched his upper chest trying to hit his face.



No she did not...he puts one hand on her throat and the other he used to grab the bottom of the chair and flip up ...the kid feeling herself falling backwards  tried to grab at the officer's shoulder as she is falling...that is flailing helplessly  not punching  ......she sits there is grabbed by the throat first then thrown backwards...notice how close the cop comes to wiping out an uninvolved student back of the victim...the front leg of the desk that was closest to the officer hits the kids computer I think...


----------



## rcfieldz (Oct 30, 2015)

Maybe they should have called in a woman police officer or two instead of using brute force with one male cop present.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 30, 2015)

These Nasty fucks defending this shit  carried out by the Officer are the same Nasty fucks who *have cheered every God damn disrespect shown to the President of the United States of America..*.they now are concerned with *"a lack of respect for Authority figures "...  Seriously you fucks are insufferable in your phony hypocritical idiocy.... GVuess what Bull shit squadron the POTUS is the Commander In Chief of the Nations Armed Forces...he is the number one Authority figure and you all have been grossly irresponsibly disrespectful to the N th degree to Obama... *


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 30, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



I don't care if you give a shit. Actually I prefer that you don't. It's far more entertaining watching you repeatedly make an ass out of yourself.


----------



## Camp (Oct 30, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


If you are in a restaurant and the shift changes from lunch to dinner and a dress code goes in effect the manager may request you leave. You may object to his request and refuse it. In your opinion you have a right to finish your meal undisturbed.  When the manager demands you leave you may argue he has no right to make you leave as long as you are paying for the. At that point the manager has the option of calling law enforcement. Law enforcement can inform you that a request has been made that you be arrested if you do not leave the premises with a take out box of any remaining portion of your meal.  What the officer doesn't have a right to do is slam you to the ground and arrest you on the managers side of the story without investigation and inquiry.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 30, 2015)

rcfieldz said:


> Maybe they should have called in a woman police officer or two instead of using brute force with one male cop present.


Exactly they were not out in the street ...they were in a controlled indoor environment and the student was not cooperating with requests for her to give up her phone and go to the Office but she was not running around yelling threatening or throwing things ...


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 30, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



Any officer in a high school is going to get a nickname, mostly because kids are punks who defy authority.  His lawsuit for being "Officer Slam" was thrown out by the way, so maybe the nickname was just kids being kids, kinda like kids think they're in a Nazi concentration camp because they have to do a few chores or that life is not worth living because a boyfriend broke up with them.  If you take your cues from kids, you're going to sound as silly as they do.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



I missed it------he tried a  "choke hold"?


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 30, 2015)

that cop should have been armed with handcuffs-----had he cuffed her to her desk ---
she would have  "calmed down"-----but then she would have screamed  'cuffs too tight"-------see?    I know the slut drill


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 30, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> kinda like kids think they're in a Nazi concentration camp because they have to do a few chores or that life is not worth living because a boyfriend broke up with them.  If you take your cues from kids, you're going to sound as silly as they do.


Its kind of like  you crazy bastards calling the POTUS every name and the book and screaming he is organizing an invasion of Texas called Jade Helms...Hysterical Right wing steaming Horse Diarrhea like that
*
Running around screaming like insane Ninnies that Obama is coming for our Guns merely because the President is sick and tired of Americans being massacred with guns while they are going about their lives here in the US*

*Oh yeah Mo Fo s can you remind me to respect authorities ...get fucked morons*


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 30, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



Maybe people get nicknames for no reason!  And he's known as Officer Slam and just a coincidence he lived up to it.  Those psychic kids and their mischief


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 30, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> I know the slut drill



If anyone knows that I am confident its you......


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 30, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > kinda like kids think they're in a Nazi concentration camp because they have to do a few chores or that life is not worth living because a boyfriend broke up with them.  If you take your cues from kids, you're going to sound as silly as they do.
> ...



Well they are only concerned with how certain segments of society rights are violated.  Blacks arent included in these Patriotic Americans concerns.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 30, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Well they are only concerned with how certain segments of society rights are violated.  Blacks arent included in these Patriotic Americans concerns.



True Dat......


----------



## Carla_Danger (Oct 30, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> that cop should have been armed with handcuffs-----had he cuffed her to her desk ---
> she would have  "calmed down"-----but then she would have screamed  'cuffs too tight"-------see?    I know the slut drill





What do you mean....have you been there?


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 30, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> that cop should have been armed with handcuffs-----had he cuffed her to her desk ---
> she would have  "calmed down"-----but then she would have screamed  'cuffs too tight"-------see?    I know the slut drill



So what if she scream? A cop cannot hand cuff a girl because she was screaming? You ---- are ----- so ----- smart.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Its why cops don't give a rats ass what happens in the ghettos.  You go out to help then the crowd turns on you for being too rough on the murderers and drug dealers.  I wouldn't even show up to a black 911 call if I were a cop.  

When the community as a whole has a bad attitude, it lowers the bar.

Do you think that girl will be a good employee one day?  I don't.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 30, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Do you think that girl will be a good employee one day?  I don't.



we know for a fact Ben Fields is not a good employee he got canned slammed Officer slam


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 30, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > that cop should have been armed with handcuffs-----had he cuffed her to her desk ---
> ...



yes-----I am the guy who got to evaluate the  CUFFS TOO TIGHT complaint. 
there is a small sensory nerve-----that supplies a small patch of the dorsum
of the hand---that can be injured by too tight cuffs.    Not to worry----when it happens to you-----it resolves in a few weeks


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 30, 2015)

The cop is a victim of  POLITICS.    I wish him well-----the girl is a victim of
bad parenting----I wish her well.     The matter was mishandled ----sit back
and watch for  KOPY KAT  episodes


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 30, 2015)

*[URL='https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CB0QFjAAahUKEwj8luCoguvIAhVCx2MKHfbrAKQ&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.indybay.org%2Fnewsitems%2F2004%2F11%2F12%2F17050181.php&usg=AFQjCNHRDGvtyxqZIlHj6GbEC1jiu-6coQ&sig2=UnNpEN4NFAmUoqsMnYFGLw&bvm=bv.106379543,d.cGc']Police Use Taser on 6 Year-Old At School : Indybay
the incident, which occurred Oct. 20 at Kelsey Pharr Elementary in Brownsville, has child advocates and experts shaking their heads in disbelief.

''It just sounds excessive to me to Taser gun a 6-year-old when everyone else around there were adults,'' said retired Broward County Juvenile Judge Frank Orlando, who runs a youth-law clinic at Nova Southeastern University. ``They couldn't subdue a 6-year-old? Must have been a pretty big kid.'' 

[/URL]*
*Mom sues after cops tased her 8-year-old - CNN.com*
*Report: 9-year-old who skipped school is Tasered - U.S. News*


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 30, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> The cop is a victim of  POLITICS.    I wish him well-----the girl is a victim of
> bad parenting----I wish her well.     The matter was mishandled ----sit back
> and watch for  KOPY KAT  episodes


The cop used brutality and excessive force.  The girl is recently orphaned and lives in a foster home and is THE victim here.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 30, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > The cop is a victim of  POLITICS.    I wish him well-----the girl is a victim of
> ...


The schools used to have Social workers and Counselors ...now they have gorillas...


----------



## Carla_Danger (Oct 30, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> The cop is a victim of  POLITICS.    I wish him well-----the girl is a victim of
> bad parenting----I wish her well.     The matter was mishandled ----sit back
> and watch for  KOPY KAT  episodes




The girls mother recently passed away, and the girl placed in a foster care.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Oct 30, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...




My remark was in response to your "slut drill".


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 30, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > The cop is a victim of  POLITICS.    I wish him well-----the girl is a victim of
> ...



recently for a  16 year old girl does not actually explain or justify her
bad behavior------kids have a personality by the time they are six and it
is almost completely jelled by 12.       Any father?    other relatives?  
She does exhibit signs which justify ---CARE


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 30, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...



yes------and I responded.      my interaction with cuffs is from the POV---of
the evaluation of the cuffer and the cuffee.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 30, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > The cop is a victim of  POLITICS.    I wish him well-----the girl is a victim of
> ...


She may be suffering from PTSD  or just overwhelmed by stressors....an adolescent like her needs a counselor a student service staff to have a relationship with her...that person could have been called to settle the situation with no violence.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 30, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



right there and then-------like there are counselors  packed into the hall lockers
for  JOHNNY ON THE  SPOT---consultations......  that would be nice


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 30, 2015)

What is not justifed in any way shape or form is the behavior of the adult Officer...how do you come to feel that grabbing this child around the throat and flipping her desk backwards then grabbing her and tossing her to the corner is appropriate adult behavior.  I assure all that are reading this that if the parent of a teenage child was caught in a video doing this to his own child  an arrest would ensue ... I assure you as a parent you* DO NOT HAVE A RIGHT TO ABUSE...
*
Former Miami Dolphins great Mark Duper charged with child abuse

A sheriff’s deputy made the arrest Wednesday after discovering the boy’s injuries, which include a swollen and cut lip, multiple scratches and a knot on his forehead. The sheriff’s office also notified the Department of Children & Families of the incident. Duper admitted to being involved in a physical altercation with the boy, but claimed he acted in self-defense. Former Dolphins teammate Hugh Green was present at the time, and backed up Duper’s account to cops.

Read more here: Former Miami Dolphins great Mark Duper charged with child abuse


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 30, 2015)

It would've been better if the Officer Roid Testicles came in and said "Whats the problem?"

But that would take more effort for Officer Rage to think about it.  Bye bye loser.

And I dont want to hear shit about police cameras when the same people throw out the video they have because video of before or after doesnt exist.  All they have to say is the victim was being disrespectful.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Oct 30, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 30, 2015)

google-----tight handcuff compression neuropathy


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 30, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


I have worked in school system and yes that is exactly correct...adolescence is a difficult stage of life...the Germans call it "storm and stress"...... a _period_ of_ Sturm und_ Drang," --_storm_ and stress."  so good practice in education and child well being calls for that...our children are worth it ........... you know  we tell kids "violence is not the answer"  then this adult comes in and teaches "violence is the answer"


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 30, 2015)

Ben Fields the Officer maybe a victim of bad parenting...maybe he saw his father commit violence on his mother...stuff like that...


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...


No one cares if they are rough with murderers and drug dealers. The problem is that they are not rough enough with them because they make money on the side keeping them on the street. They arrest and harass innocent Black people and thats why the Black community doesnt trust or support them. I guess thats why you arent a cop. You are lazy and wouldnt do your job.

When the PD as a whole has a bad attitude and is corrupt it destroys any trust the community has in it.

Doesnt really matter what you think. I hope to hell she is never a good employee. I know she will take the money she won in the lawsuit and become a business owner and hire you as an employee.  Will you act right?


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 30, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...



There was a student-----16 year old girl-----sitting in a classroom----with a cell phone---in a school with a "turn off the cell phone when in class"  policy.    Her
cell phone was squeaking and squawking------the teacher said----turn it off or leave
the room.     The 16 year old girl  REFUSED.       (I did my best ---ie to the best of
my knowledge---to recreate the scenario)      The cop comes in and she continues to refuse.       Cop tyrone will now solve the problem so that lessons can resume


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 30, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> It would've been better if the Officer Roid Testicles came in and said "Whats the problem?"
> 
> But that would take more effort for Officer Rage to think about it.  Bye bye loser.
> 
> .



the very first thing he did he removed her stuff from the desk...in Military parlance "shaping the battlefield"...that means he came for a battle... and he delivered....


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 30, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > It would've been better if the Officer Roid Testicles came in and said "Whats the problem?"
> ...



Did he speak to her while   "clearing the battle field"   ?     Did he have any information about her before the event in question?      What  "stuff"?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


Why does that matter at all? He chimped out and lost his job. There was no excuse for his actions.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 30, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> [
> 
> There was a student-----16 year old girl-----sitting in a classroom----with a cell phone---in a school with a "turn off the cell phone when in class"  policy.    Her
> cell phone was squeaking and squawking------the teacher said----turn it off or leave
> ...



That is not what happened and its on record through interviews with other students there...she pulled the phone out ..she was seen asked for the phone she refused to give it up...
I was part of the clinical staff in a school for children who could not attend normal schools because of their behavioral problems .  These were not like that student....some were assault prone with staff... I saw a 9 year old pick up a heavy lock and throw it at the school secretary... I was the respond-er to behavioral problems ... *If *its a given *that I would have had a counseling relationship with that child* I certainly have confidence I would have walked out with her.....no violence... I was not allowed to be violent in that program by the way  ...even if a child threw a punch at me all I could do was place them in holds not fight back as such...
I was good at my job "no brag just fact"


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 30, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


Her stuff,  her school computer that was on top of her desk and the child behind her also who can be seen


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...


Rosie is just trying to find anything to deflect from the point. Unless she had a gun and was holding the class hostage the feral chimp cop had no excuse for his behavior. Thats why he got his ass fired.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 30, 2015)

a 300 lb weight lifter does not have to visit that stuff on what is I repeat a minor child ...and by happenstance a recent orphan....


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 30, 2015)

jillian said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


One person made that decision, duncecap.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


That one person was his boss. Just accept the fact he is no longer legally able to chimp out.


----------



## Conservative65 (Oct 30, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



At 18, she's an ADULT.


----------



## Conservative65 (Oct 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Accept that fact that from the day you were born to the day you die, you'll be a monkey.


----------



## Conservative65 (Oct 30, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



So that justifies the student refusing to follow school policy and break the law?  

Actually many people do know how they would have acted under those circumstances.  Plenty have dealt with far worse and didn't do anywhere near what you justify her doing.


----------



## Conservative65 (Oct 30, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Same here.  My dad stated in no uncertain terms what he would do if I disrespected the family name and did anything close to what this girl did by not following policy and willfully breaking the law.  While I don't know whether he would have actually done it, I do know that I was smart enough not to give him the chance to prove it.


----------



## Conservative65 (Oct 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Looks like the feral chimp got what she deserved.


----------



## Conservative65 (Oct 30, 2015)

Camp said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



Hate to break it to you but even at her age, unless it's already been taught, it's not going to happen.  

What they need, and what I want, is a parent(s) to raise them to do what they're told, when they're told, by someone having the authority to tell them.   Whether or not they agree or like what they're told to do is irrelevant.  

I could care less her color.  I'm concerned with the justification too many on here are giving for what she did because her personal situation wasn't going well at then time.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 30, 2015)

Don't give me any lip kid or I will taser you pre school or not...


----------



## Conservative65 (Oct 30, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



The most that will happen to her is suspension.  That's nothing to someone who doesn't want to be there in the first place.


----------



## Conservative65 (Oct 30, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



Nothing but pandering because the girl is black.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



wrong again-----she simply had to continue to be disruptive to the class and
REFUSE a perfectly  LEGAL order from the teacher and then the cop.    Unlike
you I worked for a living------during an off time I even did some substitute teaching
in my son's school.      One day I had to PHYSICALLY pull a kid who was climbing
out of the window----I was not particularly gentle-------the TEACHER is responsible for getting the teaching done and should not have to deal with a snot nose who DECIDES that she is immune
from being told what to do.     I feel for the teacher----whether he/she is  black/white---------the snotty brat had to be removed.     The kid is lucky I did not complain to
the vice principle who would likely have slammed him in the head.    I had such a
good reputation for being a pushover that my kids went wild.     AS for the bitch with
the cell phone-----did it ever occur to you what scum like her do to the learning
atmosphere.       Do you ever complain about the  READING LEVELS attained
by kids in some inner city schools?


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



don't be so sure that the cop's career is over-----it ain't over until the fat lady sings


----------



## Conservative65 (Oct 30, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...



It's hilarious how those who want to blame the cop don't understand cause/effect.  If the girl had done what she was told, when she was told, by someone having the authority to tell her, nothing happens.   When SHE refused to follow policy, and ultimately state law, she perpetuated the situation.  With her actions FIRST, nothing else occurs.


----------



## Conservative65 (Oct 30, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



I'm sure there is a honorable police chief somewhere that will hire him.


----------



## Conservative65 (Oct 30, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Why is it when one does commit a crime, too many come out of the woodwork trying to make excuses and justify how the actions shouldn't be addressed.


----------



## Conservative65 (Oct 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You're on the side of the feral chimp that got what she deserved for being one.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Keep itching, Bucky.  Make love, not war.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 30, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



sit tight-----it's not over yet-----that police chief is going to blamed from GALVANIZING A TREND


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 30, 2015)

Camp said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...



Yes she did.  Denying video evidence just makes you look astronomically stupid.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 30, 2015)

A Sheriff deputy has been placed on leave  after being caught on video  repeatedly tasering an infant  for being a persistent "cry Baby" disregarding repeated request to stop crying and also for giving the deputy a "bunch of lip..."





*The Police Chief cautions that "we do not really know what happened before the moment shown in the video"....*


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 30, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



He isn't 300 lbs.  The girl's lying lawyer made that claim.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 30, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You need to walk away from yours.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 30, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



I think any cop dealing with those little satans for any period of time would become jaded, bitter, and swear to never themselves have children.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 30, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



I still want to know how much each weighs------I am small-----but did
sustain a head injury -------I was so damned agitated   (in my delirious
state)   that they had to tie me down-----four extremities------clever thing
that I am------I WOKE----untied myself -----jumped over the bedrails---
ended up in the damned MRI machine------and thereafter had a 24 hour per
day  GUARD .   Even innocent head trauma people have to be RESTRAINED. 
Witnesses    Ie my relatives-------later told me that I was hard to hold down----
short little unathletic weak  me


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 30, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


Most kids that lose a loved one don't go feral ape and break the law and assault police officers. So your argument is moot.


----------



## jknowgood (Oct 30, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


So an orphan should be required to follow the rules?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 30, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Looks like you can't even operate a computer, much less use it to express something intelligent.  

Crayons, paper, glue, dry macaroni.  Stick to what you can handle.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 30, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Nobody claimed it was.

Idiot.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 30, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Last fucker who refused to leave at order of police DID get tased come to think of it. The 'don't tase me bro' asshole.



One of our esteemed moderators was inspired by the event and named himself after it.  No shortage of idiots, that's for sure.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 30, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



I don't know why you Leftwats think one man is a consensus.  Ben Fields received wide support from teachers, administrators, fellow cops, and even students and the one man who makes the decisions says he saw something in the video that didn't happen.  Sheriff Lott is a liar who has ample motive to throw his deputies under the bus in an act of unforgivable moral and political cowardice.  And he's just one man.  Not ten, not one hundred. Just one.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 30, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



A broken arm?  Somehow those XRAYS didn't make it into the evidence during the investigation.  Do they actually exist or is it kinda like global warming where we're supposed to just believe it exists?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 30, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


Hundreds, no doubt.  And you don't even have to look very far to find them. The girl sitting behind the feral primate was studiously riveted to her schoolwork in spite of the distraction in front of her. Even a desk flying in front of her face didn't sidetrack her from her learning.  The primate isn't a hero, she's a hinderence to those who were there to learn.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


How much good will it do her?  Will it protect her from getting shot by cops when she pulls that shit again or will she end up like Rodney King, dead on the bottom of a swimming pool because brains aren't something that can be purchased with cash?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 30, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Sounds like good old fashioned jealousy to me.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 30, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > paddymurphy said:
> ...



"Attacked" her?  Why don't you ratchet up the rhetoric even more.  Only a fringe lunatic would make such a claim.


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


They will say anything to defend/spin for/enable poor behavior by blacks.

This has been going on for generations now, and the damage to blacks continues.
.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 30, 2015)

Skylar said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Between the two of us, I was a cop at one time.  You're an ignorant nothing who hasn't served anything in his entire, pathetic, pointless life.  So yes, I'm more likely to understand how cops feel about assignments like this.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 30, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


Home time, idiot.  Truck drivers are off for several days at a time. My posting patterns bear that out.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


I think he fell upstairs, financially speaking, and that is going to piss off the Left wing lunatic fringe.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 30, 2015)

Camp said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


Stupid analogy.  Once the person refuses to leave, they've committed a crime and they get forcibly arrested only if they refuse the lawful commands of a police officer, so it fails on every level.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 30, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


He didn't slam anyone on the ground, in the video or in the frivolous lawsuit filed against him.  He's very consistent in proving you a liar.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


To bad she was 16 and not an adult.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


I agree. The feral chimp cop got fired and thats exactly what he deserved.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


Just one person, not a consensus and certainly no representative of "the facts".


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 30, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



Oh, well that's ok then.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 30, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Trust me I can operate far more than a lousy truck driver. Covering and supporting an abusive feral cop make me puke. 
Give it up dude go take care your 4 kids instead of spending too much time on the Internet.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 30, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



You're right on the edge of a USMB rules violation, just as a caution.  Why don't you stick to discussing the OP instead of discussing my family?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


There was no need for consensus. He had only one boss. Yes its a fact that one boss fired his feral chimp ass.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 30, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



It's hilarious that you don't understand that the same rule applies to the officer. If he had followed procedure, he wouldn't be unemployable right now.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


That's why the post wasn't addressed to you, because you weren't making the case that there was a consensus of opinion surrounding Sheriff Lott's comments while looking so pretty in his cute little police costume. (fake it until you make it?)  I actually expect a little more intelligence from you, which is why I was directing that at somebody else.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 30, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



what was the  "PROCEDURE"   for snotty uncooperative disruptive bitch?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


There is no need for a consensus. He is gone. Fired. He is probably hanging around the local zoo trying to get into the chimp enclosure as we speak.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 30, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



Either you are blind, ignoring the facts or are lying to yourself.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



It ain't over till the fat lady sings-----sit tight and wait for the   KOPY KAT  teenaged kids to pop out of the woodwork


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 30, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



Cop to truck driver?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



Ask the guy that fired the feral chimp cop. He cited the reason in his comment to the press. If you need exact details call him to see if he feels your request requires any of his time.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Its over. The fat lady is already on her way to another gig and the feral chimp is no longer a cop.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 30, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


I make more money now.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 30, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



He's lying.  He's in another thread coming to the defense of some white boy rapist and how being a rapist is going to ruin his life. Going all "Think about the child"...oh the child?  He's 18 raping a 15 year old.

But he's mister law and order no exceptions with a black child sitting in their seat not raping anyone


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



It is far from over  ----thus sayeth rosie,   the oracle at  usmb


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 30, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


Whatever you want to say, he didn't slam anyone to the ground.  Even Sheriff glossy-boots didn't make such an absurd claim.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 30, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



The one that doesn't get you fired.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Never heard of him.  I have heard the feral chimp ex-cop is looking for a new job.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 30, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



VIOLATION?????Spare me your bullshit. You and your goons have insulted far more than anybody in this board. You stick with the topic and I will stick with the topic asshole.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 30, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



You are right he did not slammed her to the ground. He threw her like sack of potato. And you did not see that either.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 30, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 30, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



Sounds like y'all can't make up your minds.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 30, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



I can't believe you were a cop with your attitude and lack of knowledge about the role of cops in schools. You're a wanna be or a disgraced unemployable like your buddy Fields. A real cop would not endorse the way Fields handled himself.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 30, 2015)

*NEW INFO on South Carolina beatdown!*
NEW INFO on South Carolina beatdown! 
*
It turns out that the victim has some mental health issues*. She’s *schizophrenic* and *bi-polar.* When a person is diagnosed with both, it’s called *schizoaffective disorder.* The victim had been in treatment and was determined to have reached a point where she could attend public school. As you can imagine, a person with schizoaffective disorder isn’t going to act like everyone else at all times. But more importantly,* the school was well aware of her medical issues.* If there is one guy you don’t want to send to deal with a teenage girl with mental issues, it would be an* aggressive angry cop on steroids. *

Lest people imagine her condition makes her violent or disruptive, in fact it’s just the opposite. The family tells me that by natural temperament she is a very quiet girl and her meds make her even more so. In fact, they tell me that even around family it takes effort to get her to engage in even a small bit of conversation. 

This dovetails with the factual account of what happened in the classroom. While defenders of her being violently attacked claim she was “disruptive” in the classroom, that’s not accurate. The teacher’s initial issue was that the girl was not participating in the class. That description appears to be based on the girl looking at her phone, which is against school policy. That makes perfect sense for a quiet introspective teenage girl with mental health issues and who is taking meds that, according to her family, make her even more quiet. 

Despite the school knowing about her condition, she was told to leave the class and go to a “discipline room”. That’s the equivalent of what was known as “detention” in my day. The girl declined to follow those instructions, saying she’d only glanced at her phone for a second. The teacher then summoned an administrator who repeated the instructions. Again the girl declined. So far there is no error by the school. They were simply giving the student an instruction. But what happened next is a MONUMENTAL error. Knowing her mental health issues they then called in a thug in uniform – known to the students as “Officer Slam” or “The Slammer”. And how do you think he got that nickname? The answer is pretty obvious; slamming people to the ground is his trademark. It’s what he does when a student is uncooperative. Talk about a man who should not be working around teens. Talk about sending the worst message possible to young people! And of course the rest you’ve seen in the videos of the deputy’s violent attack on the girl.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 30, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



I called him on that and he gave some bullshit answer. Too stupid to realize that people might notice.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 30, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


Being a high school babysitter cop is a lot different than being an Indian Reservation cop, I agree, but I do know cops hate shit assignments no matter what agency they work for.  And this is a shit assignment.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 30, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Cross pollination between threads always fails.  Discuss the OP in each thread and you'll never go wrong.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Oct 30, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...




The girl is only 16.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 30, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



Don't like the advertisement huh?
Too late.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 30, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


----------



## Carla_Danger (Oct 30, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...




Did you get fired?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 30, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Quit.  No future in being a Res cop.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Oct 30, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...




That's prolly why he's not a cop any more.  lol


----------



## Carla_Danger (Oct 30, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...




The OP is a thread fail, you big dummy. The idiot OP doesn't even know which girl he's posting about.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 30, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



The entire premise of the OP being an steaming pile of ignorant horseshit has never stopped them before.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 30, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



His response shouldn't be long at all. The only difference is that one is white and the other isnt.  So he feels bad about the future of a adult white child rapist and wants to throw the book at a black child who sat there.

She didn't listen to the officer to get up. And the white dude didn't listen to a girl saying no while he raped her. The sliding scale is amazing.


----------



## RWNJ (Oct 30, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Maybe she just should have done what she was told. Are you people really so stupid you cannot see that she brought this on herself. HER actions are what lead to the officer losing it. Not saying what he did was right, but there it is. The situation escalated because of HER!


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 30, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Girl arrested during Spring Valley incident says she told classmates to film
> 
> Some people can't see a fucking setup coming. This bitch....before the cop even spoke to her....told her friends "Get yall phones out because something is about to happen".
> 
> ...



No surprise there... the Left teaches kids that being a victim is preferred above all else.


----------



## RWNJ (Oct 30, 2015)

Well. This topic has been discussed to death. Time to move on. These stupid libs will never accept the fact that the girls actions are what lead up to this whole mess. I haven't seen one of them admit that the girl was at fault in any way. Truly amazing.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 30, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> I called him on that and he gave some bullshit answer. Too stupid to realize that people might notice.



His response shouldn't be long at all. The only difference is that one is white and the other isnt.  So he feels bad about the future of a adult white child rapist and wants to throw the book at a black child who sat there.

She didn't listen to the officer to get up. And the white dude didn't listen to a girl saying no while he raped her. The sliding scale is amazing.[/QUOTE]


ROFL!  Every time I see the above cited clown post, this scene comes to mind:

​


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 30, 2015)

RWNJ said:


> Well. This topic has been discussed to death. Time to move on. These stupid libs will never accept the fact that the girls actions are what lead up to this whole mess. I haven't seen one of them admit that the girl was at fault in any way. Truly amazing.


The Ideological Left rests ENTIRELY upon Relativism.

Relativism axiomatically rejects the objectivity that is essential to truth.  As such the Ideological Leftist has no means to understand truth,  As such there's no means for the lowly adherents to such to 'accept' the truth.

But hey... _such is the nature of evil._


----------



## Skylar (Oct 30, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> > Well. This topic has been discussed to death. Time to move on. These stupid libs will never accept the fact that the girls actions are what lead up to this whole mess. I haven't seen one of them admit that the girl was at fault in any way. Truly amazing.
> ...



This 'relativism' schtick again? You know you cut and paste the same silly post into virtually every thread you participate in.

Notice how your post has neither relevance nor the slightest reference to anything in this thread. Its your generic schtick. 

And Irony of ironies.....you're the most relativistic poster in this board. Where you assume that anything you imagine must be objective truth. You can't differentiate your subjective opinion and objective fact.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 30, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



With that kind of attitude and behavior you are a truck driver. I seriously doubt you were a cop. I've visited few of these Indian reservation here in southern  California. Lord they looked fuck up. I will not even let them babysit my dog let a lone a cop.


----------



## reconmark (Oct 30, 2015)

RWNJ said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


*HER actions are what lead to the officer losing it.
So a grown man and trained police officer could not control his emotions and impulses because of a petulant teen.
Thank God he wasent in a back alley with her...
Do not post such stupidity again.*


----------



## Skylar (Oct 30, 2015)

reconmark said:


> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



The problem with that logic is that it justifies ANY reaction from the officer. As his 'logic' works just as well if he'd pulled out a gun and shot her. As after all, her actions 'lead to it'. 

The issue isn't merely 'a' reaction. Its a_ reasonable_ reaction. 

And that's where the officer utterly failed.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 30, 2015)

reconmark said:


> *HER actions are what lead to the officer losing it.
> So a grown man and trained police officer could not control his emotions and impulses because of a petulant teen.*



On what principle, are you requiring that first: the officer 'lost' control?  And second that  the office treated the petulant teen in any way that was not perfectly appropriate for such?


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 30, 2015)

RWNJ said:


> Well. This topic has been discussed to death. Time to move on. These stupid libs will never accept the fact that the girls actions are what lead up to this whole mess. I haven't seen one of them admit that the girl was at fault in any way. Truly amazing.


Why don't you tell that to your goons right twat.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 30, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > *HER actions are what lead to the officer losing it.
> ...



How about his choice of response was a vast overreaction. Again, the officer is responsible for his reaction.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 30, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> > Well. This topic has been discussed to death. Time to move on. These stupid libs will never accept the fact that the girls actions are what lead up to this whole mess. I haven't seen one of them admit that the girl was at fault in any way. Truly amazing.
> ...



Its classic wife beater logic. 'Why do you keep making me beat you, Loretta? Why can't you just do what you're told?"


----------



## RWNJ (Oct 30, 2015)

reconmark said:


> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


UNBELIEVABLE! Are you trying to tell me that the girl has no responsibility for what happened? I'll say it again, since you seem to be mentally challenged. If she had simply done what she was told, by the teacher, the principle and the cop, none of this would have happened. Whether or not the cop over reacted is not the issue here. It's about HER behavior that led to what we saw in the video. She is 100 percent responsible for what happened, regardless of how the cop reacted.


----------



## reconmark (Oct 30, 2015)

RWNJ said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > RWNJ said:
> ...


So the officers actions are irrelevant...
What were you saying about mentally challenged...lol.


----------



## RWNJ (Oct 30, 2015)

Skylar said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > RWNJ said:
> ...


Let's just ignore the cops reaction for a moment. Now. Look at the girls behavior, and try to defend it. You can't. If she was my child and acted that way, I would have taken a belt to her behind, as any responsible parent would have done. You people make me sick. You're a perfect example of what's wrong with our culture.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 30, 2015)

RWNJ said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Finally one of you guys admit this guy lost his shit.  Good, that's grounds for firing, which he is.


----------



## RWNJ (Oct 30, 2015)

reconmark said:


> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...


I challenge any of you mental midgets on here to just flat out say that the girl is entirely blameless for any of this. Just say it. Because that's the impression I get from everything I've seen posted on here. Did the officer over react? Probably. But he wouldn't have over reacted if that stupid, spoiled brat had done what she was told. Tell me I'm wrong.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 30, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



Cops at reservations is no more than a security guard. Only difference is they are drunk, sleeping under trees, smoking marijuana.


----------



## RWNJ (Oct 30, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Now, can you admit that her actions are responsible for escalating the situation, and that none of this would have happened if she had behaved  herself?


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 30, 2015)

RWNJ said:


> UNBELIEVABLE! Are you trying to tell me that the girl has no responsibility for what happened?



Yes!  That is precisely what it's saying.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 30, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Finally one of you guys admit this guy lost his shit.  Good, that's grounds for firing, which he is.



ROFLMNAO!

Every time the above cited clown posts, it reminds me of this scene:

​


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 30, 2015)

RWNJ said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > RWNJ said:
> ...



Unless the definition of escalation changed the only person that escalated anything was the cop when he grabbed her. The rest is speculation. For example: none of this would've happened if the cop said cheerio first.


----------



## RWNJ (Oct 30, 2015)

Let's just forget about the officer.


ClosedCaption said:


> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


Well. Thanks for proving that you cannot talk sense to someone who has no common sense. I'm out of here. I can only read so much stupid ignorance before I feel like I'm gonna puke. You people really take the cake.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 30, 2015)

RWNJ said:


> Let's just forget about the officer.
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> ...



Im sorry words have meaning. Maybe you meant to use another word but "escalation" describes one person and that was the muscle head with a badge.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 30, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > *Smash her face into the carpet and make her breathe through her blood*.
> ...



Lol, you are a retard.  Order must be maintained over thugs like this bitch and you.


----------



## Conservative65 (Oct 30, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...



At 16, she should have known better and done what she was told, when she was told to do it, by someone having the authority to tell her.  Are you saying at 16 she's not old enough to know better?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 30, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


Failing threads don't go on page after page.  Sounds like jealousy.


----------



## Conservative65 (Oct 30, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> > Let's just forget about the officer.
> ...



It describes one of YOUR kind that acted in a typically defiant manner when white people who have authority asked her to do something they have the authority to ask her to do.


----------



## Conservative65 (Oct 30, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



You can say what shouldn't have been done but you can't say what should have been done.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 30, 2015)

RWNJ said:


> Well. This topic has been discussed to death. Time to move on. These stupid libs will never accept the fact that the girls actions are what lead up to this whole mess. I haven't seen one of them admit that the girl was at fault in any way. Truly amazing.


Look at who their hero is, Hillary Clinton, the Grand Poohbah of lying, obfuscating, blaming, and dodging responsibility.


----------



## Conservative65 (Oct 30, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



If the little black bitch had followed the rule, the officer is never involved.


----------



## Conservative65 (Oct 30, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...



It means she should have done what she was told by someone having the authority to tell her to do it.  It originated with her and if she got what she deserved by not following procedure, no one should have a problem.


----------



## Conservative65 (Oct 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



The police officer is a she?  Someone needs to teach you something BOY.


----------



## Conservative65 (Oct 30, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



True.  However, too many bleeding hearts use that as an excuse to justify the behavior.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 30, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


If she has any conscience, she'll someday come to terms with the fact that she cost a career law enforcement officer his job because she acted like a spoiled brat.


----------



## Conservative65 (Oct 30, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



As long as bleeding hearts will use her personal situation to excuse her for breaking policy and State laws, it won't happen.  It would be interesting to know where she ends up 10 years from now.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 30, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 30, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > RWNJ said:
> ...



Sorry, that's not what escalation means. Try again


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 30, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



The officer being involved isn't the problem. The force he used is, but not anymore.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 30, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Let me guess...you are a Rightie.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Oct 30, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Look again Wilbur.  She wasn't thrown.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Oct 30, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...





It's gone page after page because we've been rubbing it in, and you're just too stupid to see it.  Hell, even the OP ran away from his own ridiculous thread.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 30, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...



That's a new unusual logic. "It's true because the thread is long" lol


----------



## Carla_Danger (Oct 30, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...




I think I saw a lengthy thread about Hillary as our next President.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Oct 30, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...





When I see racist dickheads online, I always wonder what they look like in person. A while back, I was so tickled to discover what the new Klan looks like.  So from now on, every time I see a racist fucker online, I always imagine them to look similar to these hillbilly nitwits.    I just wanted you to know that.


----------



## protectionist (Oct 30, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> When I see racist dickheads online, I always wonder what they look like in person. A while back, I was so tickled to discover what the new Klan looks like.  So from now on, every time I see a racist fucker online, I always imagine them to look similar to these hillbilly nitwits.    I just wanted you to know that.


They are no worse than all the hypocrite liberals who support the *worst racism in America over the past 50 years,* which has victimized, by far, the largest number of victims (Whites)  > AFFIRMATIVE ACTION.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Oct 30, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > When I see racist dickheads online, I always wonder what they look like in person. A while back, I was so tickled to discover what the new Klan looks like.  So from now on, every time I see a racist fucker online, I always imagine them to look similar to these hillbilly nitwits.    I just wanted you to know that.
> ...






Yes, the white people have always been oppressed in this country, right wacko?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 30, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


Anyone can be oppressed.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Oct 30, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > When I see racist dickheads online, I always wonder what they look like in person. A while back, I was so tickled to discover what the new Klan looks like.  So from now on, every time I see a racist fucker online, I always imagine them to look similar to these hillbilly nitwits.    I just wanted you to know that.
> ...


AA worked, which is why Whitey hates it...


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > *HER actions are what lead to the officer losing it.
> ...


The principle that he got fired for fucking up.  Havent you been keeping abreast of the news?


----------



## Carla_Danger (Oct 30, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...




Please tell me more about this christian white persecution complex.  (eye roll)


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


No monkey. The ex-police officer is a feral chimp like you.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 30, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...



Did you sleep through the entire debacle with the Fag Militia going after bakers who dare to practice their faith?


----------



## protectionist (Oct 30, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> AA worked, which is why Whitey hates it...


It worked to do what ?  >> Rhetorical question. Answer ? To RUIN the lives of hundreds of millions of Americans.  The worst disgrace of racism in America the 21st century, and second half of the 20th.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 30, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > When I see racist dickheads online, I always wonder what they look like in person. A while back, I was so tickled to discover what the new Klan looks like.  So from now on, every time I see a racist fucker online, I always imagine them to look similar to these hillbilly nitwits.    I just wanted you to know that.
> ...



Aww, I feel so bad!  I'll remember your cries of racism the next time you tell blacks to get over slavery. Because my god, how do you go on?


----------



## protectionist (Oct 30, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> Yes, the white people have always been oppressed in this country, right wacko?


No just since the beginning of Affirmative Action racist discrimination, as you know, faker (unless you're the dumbest liberal on the block)


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 30, 2015)

protectionist said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > AA worked, which is why Whitey hates it...
> ...



I'm shedding real tears here. I can't imagine what would happen if you experienced real racism. Actually I can, you'd probably be found hanging from your closet rack, you poor thing


----------



## Yarddog (Oct 30, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...




Sure,  their quick to throw away someones career over someone who doesn't deserve the attention.  the best thing that could happen to this girl is that she learns personal responsibility,  respect for her teacher and classmates who are/might be trying to learn.   But now, quite the opposite has been reinforced to her and Im sure she is feeling quite empowered in her disrespect .the girl needed to be bitch slapped, told to sit down, shut up and take out a book.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Oct 30, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...





Are you talking about those idiots using their religion to discriminate? Yes, I am familiar with that story. Like the cop in this story, they also lost. Seems you're always on the wrong side. Loser.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 30, 2015)

Yarddog said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Something really bad awaits her down the road.  There's a reason the Proverb advises us that those who spare the rod hate their child.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 30, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


Yes, that's persecution of Christians.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


Whitey loves AA. They had it exclusively for almost 400 years. They just hated the last 50 years since it helped primarily their white women, a few Blacks, Mexicans, and Asians.  Weird because the income from their white women should have went to their households.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 30, 2015)

You can't teach someone respect while disrespecting them. The muscle head fiend should've been taught better by his parents, community and the police department. But alas, now he's gone. Maybe he can work at Golds Gym where he buys his smack.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Oct 30, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...




I'm picturing one of those silly nitwits in my photo above, crying into their confederate handkerchief. It breaks my heart too!  lol


----------



## protectionist (Oct 30, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Aww, I feel so bad!  I'll remember your cries of racism the next time you tell blacks to get over slavery. Because my god, how do you go on?


Deflection.  Change of subject, to a subject not related.  Affirmative Action has been operative for 50+ years, and *still exists* in 42 states of the Unites States, where it still is not banned, despite Supreme Court rulings against it.  Slavery, on the other hand, is* long past *> ended with the 13 amendment, 150 years ago.


----------



## protectionist (Oct 30, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> You can't teach someone respect while disrespecting them. The muscle head fiend should've been taught better by his parents, community and the police department. But alas, now he's gone. Maybe he can work at Golds Gym where he buys his smack.



You can't teach someone respect while disrespecting them. The disruptive brat fiend should've been taught better by her parents, community and the school administrators. But alas, now she's gone. Maybe she can mouth off on her cell phone at her jail cell, where she'll spend her time now.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2015)

protectionist said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Aww, I feel so bad!  I'll remember your cries of racism the next time you tell blacks to get over slavery. Because my god, how do you go on?
> ...


No stupid. AA has been around since the beginning of this country.  Thats when whites were the only ones to benefit from it. 

No stupid the 13 amendment specifically allows slavery to exist.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 30, 2015)

protectionist said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > You can't teach someone respect while disrespecting them. The muscle head fiend should've been taught better by his parents, community and the police department. But alas, now he's gone. Maybe he can work at Golds Gym where he buys his smack.
> ...



She's not in jail and will be back. Officer Jack boots...not so much.


----------



## protectionist (Oct 30, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> I'm picturing one of those silly nitwits in my photo above, crying into their confederate handkerchief. It breaks my heart too!  lol


So you're bigoted against southern people ? (100 million Americans)


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 30, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > I'm picturing one of those silly nitwits in my photo above, crying into their confederate handkerchief. It breaks my heart too!  lol
> ...



Just laughing at you crying about racism while telling everyone else who experience racism it's not real. Does it feel real to you? Does it hurt? 

Have you tried to get just get over it?


----------



## reconmark (Oct 30, 2015)

protectionist said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > You can't teach someone respect while disrespecting them. The muscle head fiend should've been taught better by his parents, community and the police department. But alas, now he's gone. Maybe he can work at Golds Gym where he buys his smack.
> ...


Funny how you get all whiney about respect but are on the board calling people boys and ni66ers.
The officer learned his lesson the hard way and apparently you are learning yours...


----------



## Carla_Danger (Oct 30, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > I'm picturing one of those silly nitwits in my photo above, crying into their confederate handkerchief. It breaks my heart too!  lol
> ...





I don't like ignorant/racist Southerners, no.


----------



## protectionist (Oct 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> No stupid. AA has been around since the beginning of this country.  Thats when whites were the only ones to benefit from it.
> 
> No stupid the 13 amendment specifically allows slavery to exist.



No stupid, AA began with JFK in the 60's and got rolling after the 1960s civil rights legislation was enacted.  Nice try at rewriting history to suit your deranged purpose though. Keep it up. You'll get committed yet.

The 13th amendment sates that slavery shall not exist in the United states.  It banned slavery  Strike 2.  Want to try for strike 3 ?  

13th Amendment

_*Section 1.* Neither slavery nor involuntary servitude, except as a punishment for crime whereof the party shall have been duly convicted, shall exist within the United States, or any place subject to their jurisdiction.
_
Thirteenth Amendment to the United States Constitution - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 31, 2015)

reconmark said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



That's because respect is just an excuse he's using not something he gives to others...just like Officer Bicep


----------



## protectionist (Oct 31, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> I don't like ignorant/racist Southerners, no.


You're a bigot against ALL southerners. You reek of it.

PS - I don't like racists from anywhere (ie. those who support Affirmative Action)


----------



## protectionist (Oct 31, 2015)

reconmark said:


> Funny how you get all whiney about respect but are on the board calling people boys and ni66ers.
> The officer learned his lesson the hard way and apparently you are learning yours...


They get what they ASK FOR.  Like YOU in your avatar, BOY!


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 31, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > No stupid. AA has been around since the beginning of this country.  Thats when whites were the only ones to benefit from it.
> ...



No stupid AA begin when they only allowed white guys the power to vote and own land etc.

You cant really be stupid enough to quote where slavery is allowed can you? Youre such a fucking idiot. 

Your claim...

"Slavery, on the other hand, is* long past *> ended with the 13 amendment, 150 years ago."

Then you fuck up and post the proof that shows you are a dumbass. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*"except as a punishment for crime whereof the party shall have been duly convicted,"*


----------



## Carla_Danger (Oct 31, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > I don't like ignorant/racist Southerners, no.
> ...




Go back to Stormfront, idiot.


----------



## protectionist (Oct 31, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> She's not in jail and will be back. Officer Jack boots...not so much.


It will be exactly the opposite of that.  And where is your information source about where the brat is now ?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 31, 2015)

protectionist said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Funny how you get all whiney about respect but are on the board calling people boys and ni66ers.
> ...



You white boys don't take responsibility for your own actions ever, do you?

Speaking of, the OP lied and then vanished.


----------



## reconmark (Oct 31, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > I don't like ignorant/racist Southerners, no.
> ...


But it is alright when you are calling people boys and ni66ers...right???


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 31, 2015)

protectionist said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > She's not in jail and will be back. Officer Jack boots...not so much.
> ...



In your asshole dummy


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 31, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



He left the more brain dead of his posse to carry out his work.  They still havent figured out his claim was a lie.


----------



## protectionist (Oct 31, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> No stupid AA begin when they only allowed white guys the power to vote and own land etc.
> 
> You cant really be stupid enough to quote where slavery is allowed can you? Youre such a fucking idiot.
> 
> *"except as a punishment for crime whereof the party shall have been duly convicted,"*


You're not saying anything here that refutes one word of what I said, AND YOU KNOW IT.  You're just STUPIDLY pretending, and saying really stupid things.  Nobody cares about your silly reinterpretations of things. I'd put a smilie in here to laugh at you, but you're
actually too pathetic for that.  You think your little twists and spins are doing something ?   They are. Showing you off to be the imbecile you are.  Do I have to get Joe Ferrone out here to talk to you again. ?


----------



## reconmark (Oct 31, 2015)

protectionist said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Funny how you get all whiney about respect but are on the board calling people boys and ni66ers.
> ...


What really burns you is that you are reduced to an old powerless bigot that can only run his mouth on the web.
No more slapping Black folk without an ass whooping coming.
Must suck to live in this America of your making...lol.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 31, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > No stupid AA begin when they only allowed white guys the power to vote and own land etc.
> ...


----------



## protectionist (Oct 31, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> In your asshole dummy


You're talking out of your ass.  Just as I thought.  Your post are just as worthless as Asclepias.  Tank goodness they're only on a computer.  They must reek of nigga smell.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 31, 2015)

reconmark said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...


Thats what burns the ass of all these feral racists. Their last refuge is the internet. When they invent the device that allows me to reach through the internet and slap the shit out of them, then that will be gone as well.


----------



## protectionist (Oct 31, 2015)

reconmark said:


> What really burns you is that you are reduced to an old powerless bigot that can only run his mouth on the web.
> No more slapping Black folk without an ass whooping coming.
> Must suck to live in this America of your making...lol.


Quite the contrary.  In 2016, Trump kicks ass, Bernie, Joe, and the Hildabeast get retired to an old folks home.  Sharpton gets jammed in to looney bin, and we all live happily ever after.  Got it ?  

PS - then you'll just be a powerless old AA bigot, wasting away, with nobody to pander to.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 31, 2015)

protectionist said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > In your asshole dummy
> ...


You must be upset boy. Its "Thank" not "tank" you fucking goony idiot.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 31, 2015)

protectionist said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > In your asshole dummy
> ...



If I wanted my own come back I would've wiped it off your girls mouth goofy bitch


----------



## protectionist (Oct 31, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Thats what burns the ass of all these feral racists. Their last refuge is the internet. When they invent the device that allows me to reach through the internet and slap the shit out of them, then that will be gone as well.


Joe Ferrone slapped the shit out of your feral, AA racist ass, and you went into hiding afterwards. You want some more ?


----------



## protectionist (Oct 31, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> You must be upset boy. Its "Thank" not "tank" you fucking goony idiot.


He who resorts to name calling (Example >_ fucking goony idiot)_ is obviously the one who is upset.  Pouncing on typos.  Anything you can get, right, oh desperate one ?  HA HA HA.

You're upset because everyone isn't caving in to your pandering mindset.  You're having a bad day.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 31, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Thats what burns the ass of all these feral racists. Their last refuge is the internet. When they invent the device that allows me to reach through the internet and slap the shit out of them, then that will be gone as well.
> ...


Not really. Its too much for me to handle.


----------



## protectionist (Oct 31, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> If I wanted my own come back I would've wiped it off your girls mouth goofy bitch



Lost track of the discussion haven't you ?  HA HA HA.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 31, 2015)

protectionist said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > If I wanted my own come back I would've wiped it off your girls mouth goofy bitch
> ...


Actually the feral chimp has been fired and is no longer a cop. There is really nothing more to discuss. I bet that burns your inbred ass.


----------



## protectionist (Oct 31, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Not really. Its too much for me to handle.


I know that.  Oh, well, when you DO want some more, Joey will be glad to deliver. He's just itchin to get at you again,.


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 31, 2015)

*Moderation Message:*

*Thread closed for moderation -- will reopen shortly.. *


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 31, 2015)

bump


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 31, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > You must be upset boy. Its "Thank" not "tank" you fucking goony idiot.
> ...



No they call you names because that's what you asked for, remember?


protectionist said:


> They get what they ASK FOR. Like YOU in your avatar, BOY!


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 31, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


WTF is Stormfront?  A site you frequent?  You're the only one that seems obsessed with it.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 31, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...



Carla------no people GLADLY relinquish their prerequisites.      <<<<  this is a
very important principle in understanding world affairs and conflicts---especially
domestic conflicts.     Long long ago ----when I was young    (<sob>  REALLY 
LONG AGO)    I had good Hindu friend----from Calcutta---that made him a
BENGALI----he was a  Brahmin----but absolutely rejected that idea---HOWEVER
he told me about RELATIVEs  highly resentful of the kinda  LOSS OF RANK 
they suffered because the caste system was--------sorta officially, declared ----
out date-------some of them WERE BITTER about it.    It is actually HARD for
the people of  GEORGIA  to accept the idea that being WHITE  no longer makes
them  SUPERIOR to most of the population of the world.

HOWEVER---the same problem exists in the MIDDLE EAST------there was a time
that being   "ARAB"   was a credential----both in the middle east and in sub-Saharan
Africa.       IRANIANS absolutely believe that being  AN IRANIAN is a credential-----
interestingly -----all of these people are the first to claim this characteristic for DA JOOOOOOS      There is no question that DA JOOOOS tend to flock together in times of stress--------and comfort themselves with ------JOKES ABOUT "THOSE 
IDIOTS"--------but never actually harbored that SENSE OF LOST perequisites that seems common to    WASPS  in the USA------or  the  "UPPER CLASSES"  of
England ----or,  as I have been told,  the upper castes of India-----or the  
RULING ARABS of   the Middle east.     Keep this in mind-----the big (relatively
speaking) losers in the civil rights era have been   DA WASPS


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 31, 2015)

what kind of fuckheads are conservatives

These douches thought the questions asked of the GOP stooges at the debate were "totally brutal "

They think though that a 300 lb gorilla mauling a child is proper school discipline


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 31, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


You don't beat up a monkey at the zoo if it flings poo on you. You have to remind yourself she's just a monkey.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 31, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Sure I can. He should have removed her without throwing her. Simple. The sheriff has said what did him in. But you don't accept that so you're going to continue playing games.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 31, 2015)

RWNJ said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



The entire story is about the cop's action and his subsequent termination. The girl's story is irrelevant. It wasn't her action that made the news.If the cop hadn't done what he did we would have never heard of either of them.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 31, 2015)

RWNJ said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > RWNJ said:
> ...



The girl is entirely blameless for the actions of the officer that led to his termination. He wouldn't have overreacted if he was a balanced mature person.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 31, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



Tell is again about how it was a setup .


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 31, 2015)

Guess the fucking lying LIB media have been caught again:
http://www.newsweek.com/south-carolina-student-flipped-police-officer-foster-care-388119
Guess who's mommy and grandma are alive?
This bullshit phony MSM story is headed to the 'Big Mike The Gentle Giant File'. HAAA HAAAA!


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 31, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...


The negro bitch is "blameless"?
You can send a condolence card on the death of her mommy and grandma to the feral negro brat in federal prison. If she's cold you can send her the "HANDS UP DON'T SHOOT" T-shirt you never wear in public anymore. If she's really cold those hairy stinky 300 pound negro Bull Dykes will keep her nice a cosy.
I'm so sorry. I forgot the negro bitch's mother and grandma never were ever dead as the MSM LIB fucking liars claimed.
http://www.newsweek.com/south-carolina-student-flipped-police-officer-foster-care-388119


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 31, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...





Conservative65 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...





Conservative65 said:


> she got what she deserved



I think this line sums up the differences in opinion.

The cop supporters believe she deserved it and the cop should have been rough with her I guess because she was a " little bitch" , "potch monkey" or some other sort of dangerous miscreant.

This is the juvenile, simple minded, brutish attitude shared by his fellow sophisticates.


While the cop dissenters believe that it's not up to the cop at all to decide what she deserves but to merely do his business within the scope of his training and per policy in a professional manner, using only what force is necessary.

This is the mature approach. The position taken by the powers that be. The only correct position that can be taken.


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 31, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> The girl is entirely blameless for the actions of the officer that led to his termination. He wouldn't have overreacted if he was a balanced mature person.


Would* any* of this have happened *if the girl had just followed instructions at any number of points* in the event?

I'll answer that for you, since I never expect straight answers here:

No.
.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 31, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...



I never made that claim, Tweedle-dumb.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 31, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


Tell us some more about how the porch monkey was just an emotionally despondent child lobbying for attention because she just lost her mother.  Lie to us some more, Leftists.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 31, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > The girl is entirely blameless for the actions of the officer that led to his termination. He wouldn't have overreacted if he was a balanced mature person.
> ...



Well we're told the poor girl just lost her mother and was just sad when "Officer Slam" came in the class to bully her for doing nothing.

But now we find out the Left lied about that.  Mother is alive and well.  Another lie. 

Stop lying, Leftists!


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 31, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


It makes it easier to hurt her if you first de-humanize her.  Call her a monkey, call her feral, call her anything but a human being.  And by no circumstances call her an Amercian.  Just play the de-humanization card and salve your, I guess we'll call it a 'conscience'.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 31, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Yes I agree. I'm sorry. It wasn't funny.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 31, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



Yes, except it was referred to as Affirmative Aryan I believe.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 31, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Lets look at the black communities around my city. Flint Detroit and Saginaw. 3 of the most violent places in America. We can debate the reasons why but I've tried pointing out to black people there are a few things that are not white peoples fault. There are things black people could do to better themselves and this story illustrates two of my points.

Black people, do not have kids you won't raise right and Respect the law. Bad attitudes.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 31, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > The girl is entirely blameless for the actions of the officer that led to his termination. He wouldn't have overreacted if he was a balanced mature person.
> ...



The girl's actions weren't cited as a cause for termination.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 31, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



That's the position of the OP, the thread you're commenting on.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Oct 31, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > I don't like ignorant/racist Southerners, no.
> ...





I don't like racist assholes from the North either. Does that make you feel better?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 31, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



So that automatically makes it MY argument?  You were commenting on the thread too, does that make it your argument as well?  Do you know how incredibly stupid you sound?

Tell us some more about how this poor girl just lost her mother and we should cut her some slack.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 31, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



Irrelevant to the stated reason for termination. 
What kind of idiot blames a child for the bad judgement of adults?


----------



## protectionist (Oct 31, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> The girl's actions weren't cited as a cause for termination.


Source ? Link ?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 31, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


It isn't irrelevant.  You Leftwats were trying to make us feel bad for dumping on this poor girl who just lost her mother, and now we find you just made it up.  I should have known. I'm usually pretty good at knowing when you all are lying.  

Which is all the time.


----------



## protectionist (Oct 31, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> I don't like racist assholes from the North either. Does that make you feel better?


I've been feeling OK all along.  If somebody is bigoted against southerners, that's on them.  Not my problem.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Oct 31, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > The girl's actions weren't cited as a cause for termination.
> ...


----------



## protectionist (Oct 31, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> The girl's actions weren't cited as a cause for termination.


They were stated as a reason for ARREST on charge of Disturbing the classroom.  SO ?


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 31, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > The girl's actions weren't cited as a cause for termination.
> ...



Not that I should have to at this point , but ok.

"_In my opinion Deputy Fields could have accomplished the arrest or handled the situation without some of the actions he did. The one that concerns me the most was the throwing of the student across the floor. I do not feel that was proper and follows our policy and procedures. Our training unit verified that the maneuver was not based on training or acceptable. Based on *his* actions, Deputy Fields has been terminated as a Deputy Sheriff with the Richland County Sheriff's Department._"

Read more here: Richland Co. Sheriff Leon Lott’s statement on firing of deputy Ben Fields


----------



## Carla_Danger (Oct 31, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > I don't like racist assholes from the North either. Does that make you feel better?
> ...





I don't like stupid, redneck, hillbilly, racist twits...got it?


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 31, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



That's just story background. The story is officer slam and his termination.


----------



## protectionist (Oct 31, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


>



And you're going to sit there with a straight face and say you don't know the only reason why this coerced jellyfish, and his school board as well, made that decision was to appease the black community, who comprise a majority of the voters in that County, and upon whose VOTES their jobs depend ?  Oh come on now.  Please don't insult our intelligences (or your own).


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 31, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > The girl's actions weren't cited as a cause for termination.
> ...


 
So what. 
It's still irrelevant to the actions of officer slam.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 31, 2015)

*Racism*: the belief that all members of each race possess characteristics or abilities specific to that race, especially so as to distinguish it as inferior or superior to another race or races.  

*It looks like this:*



Carla_Danger said:


> I don't like stupid, redneck, hillbilly, racist twits...got it?


----------



## protectionist (Oct 31, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> I don't like stupid, redneck, hillbilly, racist twits...got it?


  What I get is that you have no problem with bigots who throw bigot words like_ "redneck"_ and_ "hillbilly"_ around quite loosely.  That's probably because  obviously, you're one of them.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 31, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



No... it's not.  The officer was attacked, he responded appropriately.


----------



## protectionist (Oct 31, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> So what.
> It's still irrelevant to the actions of officer slam.


The actions of Fields were normal, everyday police procedure.  They were made to be more extreme and look extreme because the of the girl's illegal resistance, and her clinging to the desk.  Legally, Fields could have used weapons on her including his gun.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 31, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



Taken right out of the Hillary playbook. Downplay the lie, say it's irrelevant, say it's old news, say "what difference does it make?"

It makes a big difference. It casts doubt on your entire narrative.


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 31, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


You should feel bad about defending the brutal actions of a rogue cop.  That's the issue.

When any child misbehaves, it should NOT be the motivation of an adult to assault her.  The adult acted badly.  Worse, in fact, than a girl with a cell phone.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 31, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...





protectionist said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > So what.
> ...



Yes that's evident with his termination.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 31, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...




Yes. Details and full story don't matter.

Liberals always have to remind us...."The whole story doesn't matter....this is about COP BAD mmmmkay???"


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 31, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



Apparently his boss and the district disagree.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 31, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



This is the narrative. The only one that matters. Officer slam is just slam now.



Hutch Starskey said:


> "_In my opinion Deputy Fields could have accomplished the arrest or handled the situation without some of the actions he did. The one that concerns me the most was the throwing of the student across the floor. I do not feel that was proper and follows our policy and procedures. Our training unit verified that the maneuver was not based on training or acceptable. Based on *his* actions, Deputy Fields has been terminated as a Deputy Sheriff with the Richland County Sheriff's Department._"
> 
> Read more here: Richland Co. Sheriff Leon Lott’s statement on firing of deputy Ben Fields


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 31, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



How does the girl's background or action change that of the officer or the reason for his termination?


----------



## Carla_Danger (Oct 31, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> *Racism*: the belief that *all* members of each race possess characteristics or abilities specific to that race, especially so as to distinguish it as inferior or superior to another race or races.
> 
> *It looks like this:*
> 
> ...





LOL!  Nice try, Where_r_my_brains.

Not all white people, including myself, are redneck, hillbilly, racist twits.

According to the definition of racism, I would need to believe that *all* white people have this character flaw, and that's not the way it is.

This reminds me of when right wing loons tried to make up a new term called "reverse racism."  There's simply no such thing as reverse racism, shit for brains.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 31, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> *Racism*: the belief that all members of each race possess characteristics or abilities specific to that race, especially so as to distinguish it as inferior or superior to another race or races.
> 
> *It looks like this:*
> 
> ...



You can't make up definitions and expect to be taken seriously. You know you've lost when you make it up.


----------



## paddymurphy (Oct 31, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


So,  you got fired too?


----------



## Carla_Danger (Oct 31, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > I don't like stupid, redneck, hillbilly, racist twits...got it?
> ...





You must fit the description. Which one are you?  LOL!


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 31, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


No.

BTW, lying Leftist, tell us some more about how this poor girl just lost her mother now that we know the truth that you twats were full of shit the entire time.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Oct 31, 2015)

protectionist said:


> The actions of Fields were normal, everyday police procedure.




I agree, and that's the problem. That's why the police are now making the news and being released from their positions. Thank goodness for cell phones! 

Ever single law enforcement officer should be made to wear a body cam.


----------



## paddymurphy (Oct 31, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Quit cause you couldn't hack it?  Does it make you feel manly to hate this child you know nothing about?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 31, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Yes. Details and full story don't matter.
> 
> Liberals always have to remind us...."The whole story doesn't matter....this is about COP BAD



Dude, you can't try to take the high road about facts when you flat out lied in the OP.  Other people told you this wasn't true in another thread and in your typical fashion you started another thread furthering the lie


----------



## paddymurphy (Oct 31, 2015)

Thank


Conservative65 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Thanks for letting us know your IQ in your screen name, Conservative 65.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 31, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > paddymurphy said:
> ...



I know she wasn't bereaved like you lying Leftists claimed she was.  I know she's not the victim you made her out to be.

Stop lying, Leftists!


----------



## paddymurphy (Oct 31, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...





irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...


Vice principle?  And you wonder about the literacy of inner city kids.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## paddymurphy (Oct 31, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


And you know you're a gutless **** who comes here and tries to make up for it by attacking your betters.


----------



## theHawk (Oct 31, 2015)

This girl's refusal to move warranted the officer to forcibly remove her.  He did his job, she wasn't hurt.  School shouldn't stop for every princess that throws a tantrum.


----------



## paddymurphy (Oct 31, 2015)

theHawk said:


> This girl's refusal to move warranted the officer to forcibly remove her.  He did his job, she wasn't hurt.  School shouldn't stop for every princess that throws a tantrum.


His job will be flipping burgers from this point on.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 31, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > This girl's refusal to move warranted the officer to forcibly remove her.  He did his job, she wasn't hurt.  School shouldn't stop for every princess that throws a tantrum.
> ...



He'll be working at Dennys where he can make slams all day.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 31, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Moon over his Hammy for slamming Ben Fields .....


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 31, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


So?
.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 31, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



So why keep saying if she had listened it would never have happened? That's irrelevant.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 31, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



He's gonna settle a wrongful termination lawsuit for 200k  or so....and he'll be working for Lexington County within a year.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 31, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


>



His stoey happened 10 years ago. Well its obvious that this guy was in cahoots with the girl since she was 6 years old and this is a conspiracy against Ben Fields!  Perpetrated by this guy, the girl, the other girl, the students, the NAACP, Sharpton and the Shadow Government. Smh


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 31, 2015)

theHawk said:


> This girl's refusal to move warranted the officer to forcibly remove her.  He did his job, she wasn't hurt.  School shouldn't stop for every princess that throws a tantrum.



She is hurt and currently in a cast. But that doesn't matter, you'll still say breaking her arm was her fault.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 31, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > paddymurphy said:
> ...



Why did you lie in 2 different threads?

Why havent you apologized or corrected it?


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 31, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


What?!

The actions that led to this whole incident are irrelevant?

You can do better than that.
.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 31, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



She's responsible for her actions and the cop is responsible for his.

Actually, it's the teachers fault because if he never called the police none of this would've happened.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 31, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Irrelevant to his termination? Yes.
The girl's background and actions are not cited as reasons for his termination.


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 31, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


I didn't bring up the termination, you did.  You asked and answered a question that I had not asked.  A straw man.

Spinning and deflecting for the girl's bad behavior only enables future bad behavior, I don't know why this isn't obvious.

Does that matter to you?
.


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 31, 2015)

The PC Police make things worse when they spin for, deflect for, and enable bad behavior.

*You folks have to know this.*

Why do you do it?
.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 31, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> The PC Police make things worse when they spin for, deflect for, and enable bad behavior.
> 
> *You folks have to know this.*
> 
> ...



Holy shit.....you've ground to a halt. You can't stop repeating that bullshit and its impeding your forward progress. 

Earmuffs, bitch.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 31, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > The PC Police make things worse when they spin for, deflect for, and enable bad behavior.
> ...



No one is taking the bait he's laying so he keep casting that line


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 31, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Bingo.  

You and my little stalker friend know this is about people like you, and you don't have an honest response.

Thanks for that.

And tell us again how you care about black people.
.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 31, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



I've told you several times that I do not spin nor enable this girl's behaviour. She waas a bratty little bitch and needs some attitude adjustment. 

Now.....ignore that AGAIN, bitch.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 31, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > paddymurphy said:
> ...



Uh huh.  

Stop lying, Leftists!


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 31, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



If you never said that then I'm wrong on that. But it has been used endlessly. I haven't seen anyone say that the girl should not be held responsible for her actions. Only that her actions didn't get the officer fired. His did.

Then what is your beef?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 31, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



If it isn't relative, then why did you Leftists bring it up over and over again that she was just acting out because of her pain in losing her mother?

Stop lying, Leftists!


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 31, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


As I said:  Spinning and deflecting for bad behavior only enables further future bad behavior.

And on a larger scale, this is how American Blacks continue to be victimized, through constant lowered standards and expectations, by those who claim to "care".
.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 31, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



I don't think anyone can speak to her state of mind except her. Since her name hasn't been released there really is no way to verify any rumors. It's irrelevant anyway. Why do you blame her actions for the officer's termination? That's what I was speaking to.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 31, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


Now, it's irrelevant, taken right out of the Hillary Clinton playbook.  But apparently it was highly relevant as you loons kept cudgeling us about the head with her mental state.  Now you're whistling a different tune.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 31, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



No one has lowered any standard. The girl is still charged right? No one has said that she shouldn't be held responsible for her actions.
So you really have no beef at all.


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 31, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


I certainly didn't expect you to agree or admit anything.
.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 31, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



No I'm not. Look through the thread and show me where I said anything about her mother. I can however show you multiple times where you blamed her for the officer's actions.
Why do you blame her for the actions of a grown man.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 31, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



I think If you read the thread you'll see that I have stuck to the facts of the case.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 31, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



You all sound alike to me, you think I'm going to go back and figure out which one of you specifically lied about her mother? She was being a lawless punk because she's a lawless punk, not because of an understandable loss at home.  Yeah, that makes a difference.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 31, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



You must be referring to the ClosedCaption thread. This is the thread about the cop in SC.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 31, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



To whom involved and in what way?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 31, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



It means that she is completely responsible for setting in motion everything that followed and there are absolutely no mitigating circumstances.  You depraved twats making a victim out of her is just sickening.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 31, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> And on a larger scale, this is how American Blacks continue to be victimized,



I thought that the people who abuse others are at fault, not the victims. But I see that doesn't apply to blacks.

Maybe if you stopped defending the cops abuse then the abuse would stop. The same with a molester. It's not the victims fault


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 31, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> I thought that the people who abuse others are at fault, not the victims. But I see that doesn't apply to blacks.


Yes, I have no doubt that's all you see here.

Poor girl was just attacked for no reason because of the color of her skin.

I believe you, and I remain absolutely fascinated by the power of partisan ideology.
.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 31, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > And on a larger scale, this is how American Blacks continue to be victimized,
> ...



The victims....are the other students whose day of education this little bitch was interrupting and obviously didn't care she was doing it. The same ones who did a walk-out supporting the cop...including black students. THEY are there to get an education...and are tired of thugs and bitches interrupting it.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 31, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



We didn't make her a victim. Officer slam did. His boss and the district agree. She set them in motion and officer slam crossed the line from there.
Now, why do you continue to blame her for the actions of a grown man?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 31, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



Because her actions precipitated his intervention.  Duh.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 31, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > I thought that the people who abuse others are at fault, not the victims. But I see that doesn't apply to blacks.
> ...





Mac1958 said:


> Poor girl was just attacked for no reason because of the color of her skin.



Who has said that? I think most people have said it could have been handled differently but not that it was for no reason.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 31, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > I thought that the people who abuse others are at fault, not the victims. But I see that doesn't apply to blacks.
> ...



What was the reason to physically attack her?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 31, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



You're lying. Did you apologize yet?


----------



## jc456 (Oct 31, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Thanks


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Oct 31, 2015)

"S.C. school brat told friends before cop encounter: "Get yall phones out". She did it purposely."

Blame the victim fallacy – how typically conservative.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 31, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



Ok we're getting there.
So we both agree the girl caused a problem.
We agree that intervention was required.
So it seems we agree up to the point where the officer acted. At that point the girl's actions are done and it's the officer acting for those four seconds or so. Where is the girl responsible for the action that got the officer fired?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 31, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> most people have said it could have been handled differently but not that it was for no reason.



Its been said over and over again.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 31, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



Very well said Hutch


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 31, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



Thanks. Trying a different tack.Theses threads usually follow a pattern that result in page after page of insults and circular arguments. Trying to cut through some of it.


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 31, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> It means that she is completely responsible for setting in motion everything that followed and there are absolutely no mitigating circumstances.  You depraved twats making a victim out of her is just sickening.


They will do whatever they can to avoid admitting that. Keep standards & expectations low for blacks, don't blame them for anything, never ask them to look in the mirror if you can help it.

Generations of this now, and we're seeing the predictable outcomes.  The manifestation of the soft bigotry of reduced expectations.

The officer fucked up good, and will get what's coming to him.  But they don't want to blame the girl for anything because of the color of her skin.

That can only hurt her, and far more than what the officer did to her.
.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 31, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > It means that she is completely responsible for setting in motion everything that followed and there are absolutely no mitigating circumstances.  You depraved twats making a victim out of her is just sickening.
> ...





Hutch Starskey said:


> most people have said it could have been handled differently but not that it was for no reason.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Oct 31, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > It means that she is completely responsible for setting in motion everything that followed and there are absolutely no mitigating circumstances.  You depraved twats making a victim out of her is just sickening.
> ...


In this case it doesn't matter a damn what the girl did, not after the cop lost it.  When she's back in one piece you can give her detention but you don't get to blame someone else for making you violent.  What the hell ever happen to all that Personal Responsibility dogma, seems like you morons somehow think that doesn't apply to He-Man the Enforcer...


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 31, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



yes---"vice principle"     usually male------this was a euphemism for high school
employee in charge of  "discipline"  in my state.     Where do you see a problem
with my "literacy".      That person was so designated in the High School I attended
and also in one in which I did some  "substitute teaching"  ----in another town


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 31, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



she was not in ONE PIECE?     do you know anything about actual INJURIES?


----------



## Desperado (Oct 31, 2015)

This all started after the liberals outlawed discipline in the classrooms.
You did not hear about this crap 20 years ago because it did not happen.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## PaintMyHouse (Oct 31, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Princi-pal.  Remember, he's your Pal...


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Oct 31, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


According to the reports, yes I do.  Bruised torso, arm in a cast or sling, rug burns and bruises on her face.  No pictures yet but that is what her attorney says.  Take it with a grain of salt of course.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 31, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


>



Senor Douche


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 31, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Paint-------I know what lawyers do and say.     I know CLOSE UP-------I have evaluated the   "INJURIES"   of hundreds of arrestees.    It ain't easy-----it is time consuming because it was my practice to credit EVERY COMPLAINT until ------
I could demonstrate it false


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 31, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


The officer didn't get fired by his own actions or her actions.  He got fired because of the Toy Sheriff who played politics with his career.  You expect everyone to agree with you that the video proves he did something wrong.  It doesn't. And the many teachers, administrators, students and fellow cops who saw the same video saw nothing wrong with the handling of this situation.  It was one guy, who admits his opinion is at odds with the majority, making the decision. 

The Toy Sheriff in his shiny little cop costume (fake it until you make it?) does not have the power to turn fiction into fact.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 31, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > It means that she is completely responsible for setting in motion everything that followed and there are absolutely no mitigating circumstances.  You depraved twats making a victim out of her is just sickening.
> ...



I agree all the way up to "the officer fucked up good."  He didn't.  It's why Sheriff Glossyboots couldn't specify a policy he violated.  When somebody resists arrest, they risk getting hurt because the officer is forced to escalate to gain compliance.  Forcible arrest is never pretty and I've made several of them where the suspect struggled and that struggle had to be stopped by decisive action.  That's exactly what happened in the video.  So what Ben Fields has coming to him is about $1.5 million because there's no way the gutless coward of a sheriff is going to be able to justify his actions in court when his decision is cross examined.


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 31, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Well, it sounds like you know more about that stuff than I.

The sad thing is the element of "black culture" that not only condones resisting arrest, but seems to expect it.  Look at the deaths such as Micheal Brown, the many that happen after/during the time the perp has resisted arrest.  The PC Police never mention that because it would blow their story.  They specifically avoid it.

Those who enable this behavior continue to cause great damage, and they evidently don't care.
.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 31, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > No I get it.  I'm not the type of person who can't see both sides of an argument.  I totally get it.  Someone with that temper maybe shouldn't be a school cop.  BUT, maybe someone like that should be.  And maybe we should have come down hard on the kid and send a message that you must respect the law.  I think we sent the wrong message.  I'm a liberal and I'm even sick of PC.
> ...


Did his job


----------



## jc456 (Oct 31, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


He thinks he's special


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 31, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


The kids I feel sorry for because they are taking their cues from adults and if this forum is an example of many adults out there, they are being encouraged to hate the cops and they are making heroes out of those who resist arrest.  It used to be our highest social priority to set a good example for the next generation, but no more.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 31, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



There were no injuries of any kind, that were not 100% the responsibility of the 'person' that attacked the deputy.

What 'injuries' there were, so sufficient to cause her ambulance chaser to slap a cast on her arm, so as to go after the County's liability insurance policy.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 31, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Right hand. She punched his upper chest trying to hit his face.
> ...


Nice take down


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 31, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



It will be interesting if this generates a criminal probe for insurance fraud.  There's no mention of an XRAY showing any bones broken.  This too will be material to the upcoming lawsuit.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 31, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


And it's funny watching you condone hostage taking by a student.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 31, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


I'm sure a neck brace too in court.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Oct 31, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


He got fired for excessive force, a good thing.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 31, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



And you can't turn your speculation into fact.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 31, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



The hospital is in on it too?


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 31, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



These kids are being taught to disrespect all authority and that if you don't agree with the rules...fuck it. And if someone tries to make you follow rules....cause a scene and you win.

How will these morons get by in life when they have a boss at work? Oh wait....Dems plan on them being lifetime welfare queens. They'll never have a boss.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 31, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> How will these morons get by in life when they have a boss at work?




Like this:


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 31, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> These kids are being taught to disrespect all authority and that if you don't agree with the rules...fuck it. And if someone tries to make you follow rules....cause a scene and you win..


Yep, and that's a pretty fucked up thing to do to a kid.

And the Regressive Left calls _*others*_ racist.  
.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 31, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


Black people talk like they are tough but they cry when a cop manhandles them. You want to be hard? Cops gonna come at you hard.

Black people say their parents wooped their asses but then cry about this? If I acted like her that's how my dad would have wooped my ass and he would have made me apologize.

But I have a father.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 31, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



When I watch COPS, I especially am amused by the high pitched screaming.  That's right, like a primate.  Very unmanly.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 31, 2015)

Has the OP explained why he lied and never straightened out the story?


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 31, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


I screamed when my dad whipped my ass. God I love that guy. I feel bad for people who didn't have good parents.


----------



## paddymurphy (Oct 31, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > paddymurphy said:
> ...


Just like the girl he attacked planned it? Right, you useless twat.


----------



## paddymurphy (Oct 31, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Kinky.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 31, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Ew!


----------



## paddymurphy (Oct 31, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


The reasons for his actions are not relevant to his use of excessive force. Why is that so hard for dipshits like you to understand?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 31, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


She did.  Only an idiot thinks this wasn't a setup. That's why you shit stains are saying, "If he could get sucked in by that, he deserves to be fired."


----------



## paddymurphy (Oct 31, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


And not addressing abusive and excessive force baba cop only encourages and enables future use of excessive force by this officer and others.


----------



## paddymurphy (Oct 31, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


She did not. You are as fucking stupid and dishonest as the OP.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 31, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


If he was abusive its best he go. I get it now. He was known for being abusive. He got caught on camera. Gotta go.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 31, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Ok we're getting there.
> So we both agree the girl caused a problem.
> We agree that intervention was required.
> So it seems we agree up to the point where the officer acted. At that point the girl's actions are done and it's the officer acting for those four seconds or so. Where is the girl responsible for the action that got the officer fired?



Questions that won't be touched


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 31, 2015)

A 2002 study found black students are more likely to be disciplined for subjective offenses, such as defiance or loitering; white students are more likely to be disciplined for more clear-cut reasons, such as cutting class, smoking, and vandalism. And a sweeping 2012 study of discipline policies in Texas backed this up: Even after controlling for 83 other factors, black students were 31 percent more likely to be suspended for discretionary reasons, rather than because they committed infractions where suspension was a mandatory punishment. That suggests some form of implicit bias is at play that leads to harsher punishment for black students than for others.
The hidden racism of school discipline, in 7 charts


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 31, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > paddymurphy said:
> ...


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## paddymurphy (Oct 31, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


When you are blowing Buc90, come back andcment.


----------



## reconmark (Oct 31, 2015)

protectionist said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > What really burns you is that you are reduced to an old powerless bigot that can only run his mouth on the web.
> ...


Notice how America has changed for the better against your strongest objections.

Black people pass you socially, homosexuals no longer hide from you, women dont have to accept as husbands, white skin is increasingly no longer a sign of instant competence and priveledges.

Despite hoover, kkk,ccc,segregation,jim crow,lynchings,rapes and beatings, you have still lost.


----------



## reconmark (Oct 31, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > The girl's actions weren't cited as a cause for termination.
> ...


Source: A brain you idiot.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 31, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > paddymurphy said:
> ...


What's with the fixation on cock sucking?  Are you trying to tell us all something?


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 31, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Senor Douche



ROFLMNAO!

Every time this would-be _'contributor' _posts, this scene comes to mind:


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 31, 2015)

reconmark said:


> ... bigot ...



The absolute coolest thing about the use of the word bigot, is that where such is used to define another... such is a demonstration of the literal meaning of the word.

It's a paradox, which is naturally lost on the intellectually less fortunate.  Which just adds to the hilarity!


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 31, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



Singular.  No "s" at the end.


----------



## reconmark (Oct 31, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > ... bigot ...
> ...


In other words you admit to being one of the less fortunate...not really a revelation.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 31, 2015)

reconmark said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



Oh!  Deflection and misdirection?  Now that is a FINE means of concession.

Your concession is duly noted and summarily accepted.


----------



## reconmark (Oct 31, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Where_r_my_Keys said:
> ...


Example of the " less fortunate."


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 31, 2015)

reconmark said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



LOL!  WHAT? A Re-Concession?  And so soon... .

Your Re-Concession is duly noted and summarily accepted.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 31, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> These Nasty fucks defending this shit  carried out by the Officer are the same Nasty fucks who *have cheered every God damn disrespect shown to the President of the United States of America..*.they now are concerned with *"a lack of respect for Authority figures "...  Seriously you fucks are insufferable in your phony hypocritical idiocy.... GVuess what Bull shit squadron the POTUS is the Commander In Chief of the Nations Armed Forces...he is the number one Authority figure and you all have been grossly irresponsibly disrespectful to the N th degree to Obama... *


Ahh, what a cry baby. S


ClosedCaption said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


the threat was removed


----------



## jc456 (Oct 31, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > These kids are being taught to disrespect all authority and that if you don't agree with the rules...fuck it. And if someone tries to make you follow rules....cause a scene and you win..
> ...


Yes only the left uses that word, misrepresentation is a leftist dream


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 31, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...





saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> does not have the power to turn fiction into fact.



Nor do you. That is not in evidence. You all snicker and high five each other over the idea the " lefties lie". The sad truth is every time one of you have been pushed on this it's always the political conspiracy fallback excuse. We all know that is the lie. 
I believe the outrage people felt was not based in race but simply that this was a school officer who's purpose is to protect the school and savaged a child unnecessarily.
It's sad really that you and others on here are so jaded and cynical that you have to believe that just to get you head around it.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 31, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


Exactly


----------



## reconmark (Oct 31, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Where_r_my_Keys said:
> ...


Apparently the definition of concession escapes you.
If it makes you feel somewhat intelligent to parrot a word you have no idea the meaning of please feel free to keep parroting it.
However I accept your concession as to not understand the meaning of words you post.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 31, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


What outrage?  From Jesse Jackson?  From Black Lives Matter?  Sorry, but the manufactured outrage of political activist groups isn't real outrage.  All the real outrage is on BEHALF of Deputy Ben Fields, or haven't you been paying attention?


----------



## jc456 (Oct 31, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


Because we believe in it. What is it you don't get?


----------



## jc456 (Oct 31, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


Pin a medal on that cop


----------



## reconmark (Oct 31, 2015)

I


jc456 said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


It has already been pinned on him and it says...stupid ass with no job.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 31, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



I like to keep a somewhat open mind but I honestly believe after the way this incident and the girl have been repeatedly characterized ,that it is no more than fury over the idea that a white officer lost his job over a black girl. Maybe I'm wrong but I haven't seen anything that would make me think otherwise. Add in the way a white rapist is defended in another thread and it becomes even more apparent.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 31, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



Only an idiot speculates about that at this early date. BTW you said earlier you never agreed with the OP. You just did.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 31, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


When all else fails, scream "Racism!"

You lose.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 31, 2015)

reconmark said:


> Apparently ... .



Oh my!  A RE-RE-CONCESSION!  How wonderful.  
_
Your Re-re-concession is duly noted and summarily accepted._


----------



## jc456 (Oct 31, 2015)

reconmark said:


> I
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> ...


Did his job. Let's don't forget facts. The community thanks him to


----------



## jc456 (Oct 31, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Not at all


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 31, 2015)

jc456 said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > I
> ...


The Left here thinks that because one man, the Tin Sheriff, says he made a mistake that "consensus" is against Deputy Fields.  But quite the opposite is true and Tin Sheriff admitted he knew how everyone else felt and didn't care.


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 31, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


Personal insults and name-calling.  Excellent!

You certainly can pretend that what he did happened in a vacuum.  I'm used to that kind of intellectual dishonesty here.
.


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 31, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


I have, several times.  

Oooh, sorry!

Deflection noted.
.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 31, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> I like to keep a somewhat open mind but I honestly believe after the way this incident and the girl have been repeatedly characterized ,that it is no more than fury over the idea that a white officer lost his job over a black girl. Maybe I'm wrong but I haven't seen anything that would make me think otherwise. Add in the way a white rapist is defended in another thread and it becomes even more apparent.



That's all it is. If they were all about law and order they wouldn't defend the rapist AND defend the students who defied school rules and walked out.

Of course they will never say it directly. I used this example before where they fit the definition but hate that they fit the very definition of racism.  No way they find class disruption more offensive than child rape.

So they'll call her and others a ni**er, monkey etc. But they'll also say it not racist to do so. Even the OP flat out lied and keeps pushing the lie for "no reason"

So they'll say for example:

That thing has leaves and roots. But when you say "Tree" they say "I didnt say that" like they are fooling someone. But it's plain to see.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 31, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



No you havent, but saying you did looks good


----------



## jc456 (Oct 31, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...


Blue lives matter is on Facebook getting likes to reinstate him. Go look.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 31, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > I like to keep a somewhat open mind but I honestly believe after the way this incident and the girl have been repeatedly characterized ,that it is no more than fury over the idea that a white officer lost his job over a black girl. Maybe I'm wrong but I haven't seen anything that would make me think otherwise. Add in the way a white rapist is defended in another thread and it becomes even more apparent.
> ...


Hahahaha


----------



## reconmark (Oct 31, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently ... .
> ...


You have lost...too bad you believe it to be something other.
Big words and all that...lol


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 31, 2015)

reconmark said:


> You have lost...too bad you believe it to be something other.
> Big words and all that...lol



OH my... the rare "Wait until no one's watching Concession"...

A CLASSIC!
_
Your concession is duly noted and summarily accepted._


----------



## reconmark (Oct 31, 2015)

jc456 said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > I
> ...


Yes lets not forget facts...he was thanked right out of a job.


----------



## reconmark (Oct 31, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > You have lost...too bad you believe it to be something other.
> ...


Oh my...he still dosent know the meaning of the word concession.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Oct 31, 2015)

jc456 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


He's gone. for good.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 31, 2015)

reconmark said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



He was railroaded in a firestorm of feckless PC hysteria.

Not to worry tho'... that school system and many others will suffer devastating consequences as a result of the foolish children that fire the police officer.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 31, 2015)

reconmark said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



ROFLMNAO!

Your most recent concession to the same standing points is duly noted and summarily accepted.

If you're going for the record, you'll need to muster up some enthusiasm... some dip-shit already bumped Gilligan from his 7 in a row world record, tonight.


----------



## reconmark (Oct 31, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Sure and fairies will sprinkle pixie dust and restore his job.


----------



## reconmark (Oct 31, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Where_r_my_Keys said:
> ...


Too bad...you are a sore loser.
Go look up concession, you are still confused.


----------



## MikeK (Oct 31, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Again....she had no intention of going quietly. She planned for "something to happen".
> 
> Even more evidence which may add an extra 0 to the cops wrongful termination settlement check.


Bucs,

Your confidence is based on circumstances which prevailed before the ubiquitous presence of video cameras brought about a critical change.  Evidence testimony is no longer restricted to what may be read and heard -- but what may be _seen._ 

This is a new day.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 31, 2015)

reconmark said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...


Only by one man


----------



## jc456 (Oct 31, 2015)

MikeK said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Again....she had no intention of going quietly. She planned for "something to happen".
> ...


Students want him back hmmmmmmmm they like him


----------



## reconmark (Oct 31, 2015)

jc456 said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


The one man that ultimately matters...lol.
He is called your boss.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Oct 31, 2015)

jc456 said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


Who cares? He's gone, as he should be.


----------



## MikeK (Oct 31, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> Wrong fucking girl, moron. Your article is about the girl who got arrested for filming the attack on the girl in the desk.


I wasn't aware of any such arrest.   You're saying a different student was arrested for video recording that incident?  

If so, unless that county's government has recently managed to legislate some means of circumventing the First Amendment I wonder how they will try to justify that.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 31, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> A 2002 study found black students are more likely to be disciplined for subjective offenses, such as defiance or loitering; white students are more likely to be disciplined for more clear-cut reasons, such as cutting class, smoking, and vandalism. And a sweeping 2012 study of discipline policies in Texas backed this up: Even after controlling for 83 other factors, black students were 31 percent more likely to be suspended for discretionary reasons, rather than because they committed infractions where suspension was a mandatory punishment. That suggests some form of implicit bias is at play that leads to harsher punishment for black students than for others.
> The hidden racism of school discipline, in 7 charts



Thank you for posting this subject.

"_The "school-to-prison pipeline" refers to the policies and practices that push our nation's schoolchildren, especially our most at-risk children, out of classrooms and into the juvenile and criminal justice systems.  This pipeline reflects the prioritization of incarceration over education._"

What is the School-to-Prison Pipeline?


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 31, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


^ I got nothin'


----------



## MikeK (Oct 31, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> I don't understand even if her actions were premeditated, even if she did anticipate a reaction form the cop in school, even if she did tell her classmates to ready their cameras, how the actions of the cop in school could be justified.
> 
> And I don't understand the Conservatives who are comfortable with the actions of the cop in school.  Or how the Conservatives could find some ethical solace in believing that blaming the victim is an acceptable rationalization for unprofessional police behavior.
> 
> But, then again, blaming the victim is a rock steady Conservative fall back position.  It comes from a lack of civic ethics and a latent racism.


Most (not all) Conservatives are authoritarian personalities.  That mentality is the primary source of their political orientation.  (See: _The Authoritarians,_ by Bob Altemeyer.  Available from Amazon).


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 31, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


>



Smells like Jim crow.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 31, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Where_r_my_Keys said:
> ...


^ I got nothin'


----------



## MikeK (Oct 31, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> what are you calling an  "unlawful use of force"?      What should the "cop"  have done in the face of a  16 year old's refusal to leave a classroom at the behest of the teacher-------kiss her ass?.      When I was  16 I was not called a child---------when I was 20 ----if the prof told me to leave a college classroom----I would have done so---------at what age are PEOPLE permitted to spit in the face of the  "teacher"?


I can't offer any specific suggestion as to what he should have done.  But I'm quite sure what he definitely should _not_ have done is attack like an enraged MMA cage fighter -- which is the reason he was fired.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Oct 31, 2015)

MikeK said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand even if her actions were premeditated, even if she did anticipate a reaction form the cop in school, even if she did tell her classmates to ready their cameras, how the actions of the cop in school could be justified.
> ...


Like the moron on here who wanted the cop to smash her face into the rug so that she was breathing through her own blood.  He said that such a thing would teach her a lesson.  He probably has his own CPS file cabinet.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 31, 2015)

jc456 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > These Nasty fucks defending this shit  carried out by the Officer are the same Nasty fucks who *have cheered every God damn disrespect shown to the President of the United States of America..*.they now are concerned with *"a lack of respect for Authority figures "...  Seriously you fucks are insufferable in your phony hypocritical idiocy.... GVuess what Bull shit squadron the POTUS is the Commander In Chief of the Nations Armed Forces...he is the number one Authority figure and you all have been grossly irresponsibly disrespectful to the N th degree to Obama... *
> ...



You're right. Officer slam is now the night cook at the Dennys at the exit 42 rest stop.
Maybe you and St. Michael can rolll in there and order yourselves up a slam for old times sake. Just make sure you tip well as he now is on the skids.


----------



## MikeK (Oct 31, 2015)

jc456 said:


> yep, I'd pin a medal on his chest bubba!! I'm done with this abuse by youths.


I do not disagree with your feelings in this matter.  But if the situation were handled in the manner you've suggested how long do you think it would be before a substantial percentage of cops would by punching ordinary citizens in the face during traffic stops for not behaving submissively?  

The real meaning behind the protest against this cop's behavior is much deeper than it seems at first glance.  It appears this cop has some history and there is more to this story than meets the eye.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 31, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



You're full of shit.
You don't have the balls to meet me in the square. I've given you every opportunity and you choose to stand with the snickering idiots on the corner. You talk but say nothing. What do your elders say of such a man?


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 31, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> You're full of shit.
> You don't have the balls to meet me in the square. I've given you every opportunity and you choose to stand with the snickering idiots on the corner. You talk but say nothing. What do your elders say of such a man?



ROFLMNAO!
_
Adorable... 
_
Every DAY I pray that today will be the day that the good Lord opens the first actual US Civil war and subsequently opens hunting season you these creatures.

_PLEASE LET IT BE TOMORROW!_


----------



## MikeK (Oct 31, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> it still seems   SORTA PLANNED-------in the sense of a level of collusion.
> 
> Planning  a little shitty prank like that does not take months and an elaborate written proposal.     It takes a wink and a nod


"Planned?"  You mean like a drug "sting."  A "Buy & bust" operation?  

If it was _planned_ that doesn't make it either wrong or illegal.  It was simply a way of calling attention to an existing problem -- an unrestrained, bullying cop.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Oct 31, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > You're full of shit.
> ...


Your Jesus does not, and never did, exist...


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 31, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > paddymurphy said:
> ...



When all else fails, scream.......


saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> The officer didn't get fired by his own actions or her actions. He got fired because of the Toy Sheriff who played politics with his career.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 31, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > paddymurphy said:
> ...



Not surprising, BTW clean up in isle 3. Get on it please.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 31, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > I like to keep a somewhat open mind but I honestly believe after the way this incident and the girl have been repeatedly characterized ,that it is no more than fury over the idea that a white officer lost his job over a black girl. Maybe I'm wrong but I haven't seen anything that would make me think otherwise. Add in the way a white rapist is defended in another thread and it becomes even more apparent.
> ...





ClosedCaption said:


> No way they find class disruption more offensive than child rape.



There's only one difference that allows that to be the case. The point is obvious.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 31, 2015)

jc456 said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



Unfortunately Officer Slam will not be able to attend as he has been banned for life from district properties.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 31, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



Sounds like you got an anger management problem.  You sound like Mr. Furious in "Mystery Men", getting angry and throwing a fit but doing absolutely nothing.  Your post doesn't refute anything I said, it's just an directionless tantrum. But like Mr. Furious, you'll walk away thinking you accomplished something with all your bluster and spittle. So pathetic.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 31, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...


Really?  By who?


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 31, 2015)

MikeK said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong fucking girl, moron. Your article is about the girl who got arrested for filming the attack on the girl in the desk.
> ...



By dropping the charges no doubt.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 31, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



DERP!


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 31, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > You're full of shit.
> ...



^Snickering idiot.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 31, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



Not trying to accomplish anything. Just pointing a finger at your weakness. You don't have to do anything. Everyone's seen it.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Nov 1, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


Exactly.  You made it up.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Nov 1, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



Weakness?  You mean like making up lifetime bans?


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Nov 1, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



At this point are you really going to push this?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 1, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



They are all about making bullshit allegations like the OP and they quote each other trying to legitimize the bullshit.

They are racists shit lord trolls and there is no other way around it.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 1, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > You're full of shit.
> ...



Why dont you kick it off dummy. Oh, that's right...you're "waiting". SuuuUURRRE


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Nov 1, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



 No doubt. Any time now they'll just stop responding and the thread will die yet they will claim victory. A squadron of hit and run troll idiots. Empty life losers.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Nov 1, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


I'll help you out.  He hasn't been banned for life, he's been banned pending an investigation:

Video shows South Carolina school officer tossing student in classroom

So far no word on it becoming permanent.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 1, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



Go defend more rapist because their white.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Nov 1, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



Yes , I'm sure he's welcomed back any time after this blows over.
Nice link from before he was fired. Weak.
You are reduced to arguing this point?
You're done.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Nov 1, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


There's not a chance in hell they will ever allow him back in to work with the kids in any way, shape, or form.  Throw a kid and we throw you away, for life...


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Nov 1, 2015)

Life in America: Click here to support Support Spring Valley Victim  by Todd Rutherford

And

"Saturday the district released an update on its comments on the situation.

Richland Two Chief Communications Officer Libby Roof said: “No suspension or expulsion recommendations or actions have been taken against the students in connection with the incident on Monday and they have been allowed to return to school. Criminal charges are not handled by the district. While the independent investigation is being conducted, a substitute teacher is teaching the class during which the incident occurred. Consistent with the district’s standard procedure when investigations are being conducted, the administrator is on paid leave.” 
District: no disciplinary actions taken toward students following classroom disruption


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Nov 1, 2015)

RAW: Video of confrontation between student and SRO

Yep, he threw her, and he's batfucked, for life.


----------



## reconmark (Nov 1, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > paddymurphy said:
> ...


He stole that silly attempt at intellectual judo from shootspeeders.
If you have to use shootspeeders as an intellectual goalpost how stupid are you to begin with???


----------



## reconmark (Nov 1, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


If it did start his new name would be "where did I leave my bullets."


----------



## protectionist (Nov 1, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> You should feel bad about defending the brutal actions of a rogue cop.  That's the issue.
> 
> When any child misbehaves, it should NOT be the motivation of an adult to assault her.  The adult acted badly.  Worse, in fact, than a girl with a cell phone.


Feel fine defending him, just like hundreds of kids in the high school who protested his firing , and are calling for him to be rehired.  Fields did not assault.  He used minimal force.   Other criminals who did less than this girl have been shot.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 1, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Apparently his boss and the district disagree.


No they don't. They are just acting to cover their asses from being fired or voted out.  You're naive.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 1, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Life in America: Click here to support Support Spring Valley Victim  by Todd Rutherford
> 
> And
> 
> ...



Thanks, but this isn't about the student or the officer anymore. They will just find another excuse and call names like 3rd graders.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 1, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> How does the girl's background or action change that of the officer or the reason for his termination?


Very simple. She's BLACK.  You don't get what's happening here ?


----------



## protectionist (Nov 1, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> LOL!  Nice try, Where_r_my_brains.
> Not all white people, including myself, are redneck, hillbilly, racist twits.
> According to the definition of racism, I would need to believe that *all* white people have this character flaw, and that's not the way it is.
> This reminds me of when right wing loons tried to make up a new term called "reverse racism."  There's simply no such thing as reverse racism, shit for brains.



Doesn't matter what you call it.  AFFIRMATIVE ACTION is still the # 1 racism in America, 50 years running.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 1, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



You mean the kids that broke school rules and interrupted class?

Wow, you support class disruptions now or were students getting slammed with your support?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 1, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > LOL!  Nice try, Where_r_my_brains.
> ...



WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAhahahahahhahaha


----------



## protectionist (Nov 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> I agree. The feral chimp cop got fired and thats exactly what he deserved.


Hundreds of Spring Valley students walk out of class to support ‘Officer Slam’ — who attacked classmate


----------



## Carla_Danger (Nov 1, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > LOL!  Nice try, Where_r_my_brains.
> ...




Which one did you say you resemble most?


----------



## protectionist (Nov 1, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> You mean the kids that broke school rules and interrupted class?
> 
> Wow, you support class disruptions now or were students getting slammed with your support?


NO, because they didn't interrupt anything.  They just WALKED OUT.  Try reading the link.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 1, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > I agree. The feral chimp cop got fired and thats exactly what he deserved.
> ...



Now you support breaking school rules? When did that change bro? When the classes are interrupted for a child beater?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 1, 2015)

protectionist said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > You mean the kids that broke school rules and interrupted class?
> ...



They broke school rules. When did you start supporting that? Page 125?


----------



## protectionist (Nov 1, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


>



I resemble this one >>


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 1, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...



The one in the shorts lol


----------



## protectionist (Nov 1, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> They broke school rules. When did you start supporting that? Page 125?


In 1962.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 1, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > I agree. The feral chimp cop got fired and thats exactly what he deserved.
> ...


Did the feral chimp get his job back? No? Maybe he was unable to "Slam" those hundreds of students? 

Kids do the darndest things.  Rawstory.com? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'll believe it when I see it on something credible or if the monkey gets his job back.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 1, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> Which one did you say you resemble most?



Which one did you say you resemble most?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 1, 2015)

protectionist said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > They broke school rules. When did you start supporting that? Page 125?
> ...



How many of those students would you slam for disrupting class? All of them? Or just the black girls?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 1, 2015)

White boys seem real aggressive when it comes time to face off with black children.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Nov 1, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...





That's Stephanie.  lol  I was thinking maybe Mrs Piggy on the right.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



He won't get his job back, so what you're seeing is major butthurt. And no matter how much butthurt they show, he's still known as a roid head loser who attacks girls from mommy issues.

They cant change it so lashing out in anger is all they have lol


----------



## protectionist (Nov 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Did the feral chimp get his job back? No? Maybe he was unable to "Slam" those hundreds of students?
> Kids do the darndest things.  Rawstory.com?
> 
> 
> ...


That's a lie!  You believe it right now.

South Carolina students protest officer's firing - CNN.com

Students Protest Firing Of Spring Valley High School Officer

Spring Valley High students stage walkout in support of fired deputy


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 1, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Did the feral chimp get his job back? No? Maybe he was unable to "Slam" those hundreds of students?
> ...


Good boy. Yes your link was a lie. It said hundreds when everyone else said about or maybe a hundred. Thanks for posting something credible since your first link is always bullshit.   BTW did ex-officer Slam get his job back yet?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 1, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


I was wondering what would prompt him to tell me about some irrelevant protest.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 1, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Did the feral chimp get his job back? No? Maybe he was unable to "Slam" those hundreds of students?
> ...


I just found out why those students protested. He was a coach for the football team. Black athletes that make the school money are off limits to feral chimps. Thats why there was close to a hundred students protesting.


----------



## charwin95 (Nov 1, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



With such publicity and thugs behavior who will hire him as a cop? Maybe a waiter or truck driver?


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 1, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> He didn't fall for anything. He made an arrest on someone who premeditated resisting...with textbook tactics according to his academy PPCT training....that escalated each step with her own escalated resistance.
> 
> The liberals fell for it. The media fell for it. The Democrat sheriff fell for it.



your boy still lost his job.  Maybe he can get a job as a Mall Cop.


----------



## dannyboys (Nov 1, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > He didn't fall for anything. He made an arrest on someone who premeditated resisting...with textbook tactics according to his academy PPCT training....that escalated each step with her own escalated resistance.
> ...


When he settles out of court with the County and the school district Fields will be able the BUY a fucking mall.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 1, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> When he settles out of court with the County and the school district Fields will be able the BUY a fucking mall.



Dream On, Stormfront.   

Any jury that sees that video isn't going to give him a penny.


----------



## Camp (Nov 1, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


News media is not covering these alleged law suites and civil actions being taken by officer Slam. Seems everything used to defend him turns out to be lies. Even this thread starts out with an OP that is a lie.


----------



## dannyboys (Nov 1, 2015)

Camp said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


That's right asshole. The MSM isn't covering anything which might possibly be negative regarding the feral negro brat. Except running with a bullshit story that the poor little wisp of a girl was so scattered emotionally because she had just tragedy "lost" her loving mother (drug addict/prostitute/career criminal) and sadly her wonderful grandma. The feral brat stole grandma's wallet the last time she visited).
We all felt so sorry for the feral brat. We all needed to 'give the wisp of a thing a break according to the MSM.

If you think the police union's lawyers aren't filing lawsuits against the Sheriff/school district and the county you're a fool.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Nov 1, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...


No one is paying him off, and he's about to be sued, again, as well as likely facing federal charges for civil rights violations.  And the girl's go fund me site is over 42k.  Guess who just got their state college paid for...


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Nov 1, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > When he settles out of court with the County and the school district Fields will be able the BUY a fucking mall.
> ...


^^^^ that.  If a picture is worth 1,000 words, those videos are worth several hundred thousand dollars, much of which will be on him.


----------



## reconmark (Nov 1, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...


WHITE POWER!!!...you fool...lol!!!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Nov 1, 2015)

*I feel safer already or "You Americans are so naiiiiveee"*

In a yearlong investigation of sexual misconduct by U.S. law enforcement, The Associated Press uncovered about 1,000 officers who lost their badges in a six-year period for rape, sodomy and other sexual assault; sex crimes that included possession of child pornography; or sexual misconduct such as propositioning citizens or having consensual but prohibited on-duty intercourse.

Read more at AP: Hundreds of officers lose licenses over sex misconduct :: WRAL.com


----------



## dannyboys (Nov 1, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > When he settles out of court with the County and the school district Fields will be able the BUY a fucking mall.
> ...


No charges were filed against Fields.
What does that tell your stupid brain?
No charges>no trial>no jury.
Get it?
The country and the school district are already having meetings with Field's lawyers with regard to agreeing on a structured settlement.
 My sources suggest the amount is around 800K.
Fields is going to accept the settlement. He'll sell the structured settlement to a settlement broker and end up with a lump sum of about 600K.
Field's has had some job offers and is considering them.
The feral negro bitch is now on the National LE Data base, the FBI's and the DHS data bases.
Good fucking luck to her. She is facing a number of felony criminal charges and you can bet the Police Union's lawyers will make sure the bitch ends up in federal prison. Maybe not for long but long enough for her to 'get married' to a couple of hairy sweaty 300 pound negro Bull Dykes.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Nov 1, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> Any jury that sees that video isn't going to give him a penny.
> No charges were filed against Fields.
> What does that tell your ...... brain?



*That the criminal Investigation by the FBI and State agencies has not been completed....*


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Nov 1, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...


Your "sources" are your ass apparently, which is where you are pulling this shit out of since all of the above is nonsense and the police union is not representing him...

BTW, even if he got 800k, the lawyer takes half.  Now you know.


----------



## Camp (Nov 1, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...


You made a post making claims and are still making those claims. If you do not have a link, even a crappy one, to show some kind of evidence to truth about your claim then you are simply spreading a lie in your crude uneducated POS racist rant.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 1, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> That's right asshole. The MSM isn't covering anything which might possibly be negative regarding the feral negro brat. Except running with a bullshit story that the poor little wisp of a girl was so scattered emotionally because she had just tragedy "lost" her loving mother (drug addict/prostitute/career criminal) and sadly her wonderful grandma. The feral brat stole grandma's wallet the last time she visited).
> We all felt so sorry for the feral brat. We all needed to 'give the wisp of a thing a break according to the MSM.
> 
> If you think the police union's lawyers aren't filing lawsuits against the Sheriff/school district and the county you're a fool.



Police unions aren't going to bat for this mutant.  He's done.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 1, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> My sources suggest the amount is around 800K.



Dude, those are the voices in your head.  They have medications for that now. 

He's been fired.  He's not getting his job back.  No one else is going to be foolish enough to fire him after he's been involved in THREE incidents of  using excessive force against CHILDREN.


----------



## dannyboys (Nov 1, 2015)

I made the "claim" that the bitch's mother and granny were alive. YOU insisted I "provide a link" to prove it. Which I did.
Did I "lie"?
I'm don't make "claims" based on "lies". Unlike the MSM and you do.
Just watch for credible news sources in the coming days from under your rock.
When was the last time you wore your 'HANDS UP DON'T SHOOT' T-shirt in public? Still wearing your hoodie with Trayvon's face from when he was twelve printed on it?


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 1, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> I made the "claim" that the bitch's mother and granny were alive. YOU insisted I "provide a link" to prove it. Which I did.
> Did I "lie"?
> I'm don't make "claims" based on "lies". Unlike the MSM and you do.
> Just watch for credible news sources in the coming days from under your rock.
> When was the last time you wore your 'HANDS UP DON'T SHOOT' T-shirt in public? Still wearing your hoodie with Trayvon's face from when he was twelve printed on it?



Uh, guy, I never talked about the girl's mother or grandmother, and it's totally irrelevant to the conversation. 

This cop - sorry, school resource officer- a sad, ass, Cop Wannabe - brutalized a child and it was caught on film.  His superiors reviewed these films and fired him, based on that and the fact he was involved in TWO OTHER LAWSUITS. 

If I had my way, they should open a case of federal whoopass on him, totally destroy his life and leave his (Metaphorical) severed head on a (metaphorical) spike as a warning to other cops- This behavior will no longer be tolerated.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 1, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > You should feel bad about defending the brutal actions of a rogue cop.  That's the issue.
> ...


Why do you prefer law enforcement use brutal tactics. Why would you approve of excessive force employed. In American schools and on American streets?

Strong arm policing happens in repressive Authoritarian states.  Given the Conservative mantra of small, unintrusive  government, doesn't your attitudes, shared with so many other Conservatives, of brutal police and shoot first ask questions later seem to be out of line?


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 1, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > I agree. The feral chimp cop got fired and thats exactly what he deserved.
> ...


Where are the photos of hundreds of students?  Two guys taking selfies?


----------



## dannyboys (Nov 1, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


BTW asshole there is a Police Union legal team working with Fields just as there are Police Union lawyers working for the officers charged in Baltimore.
The lawyer/legal team are being paid by the Police Union. Fields doesn't have to spend a dime on his legal defense.
If you believe the Police Union hasn't been helping officer Fields from day one you're a dummy.
http://www.cnn.com/2015/10/28/us/south-carolina-school-arrest-videos/

Now you know dummy.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Nov 1, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> used minimal force.   Other criminals who did less than this girl have been shot.


Why do you prefer law enforcement use brutal tactics. Why would you approve of excessive force employed. In American schools and on American streets?
[/QUOTE]
*To keep the "uppity Ni**ers" in line is why................*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Nov 1, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


*It was the football team [the strength coach was Fields] and football team groupies...and why were they not manhandled for breaking school rules....someone should have waded into the unruly miscreants with police batons "as fast as lightning" on their craniums...*


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Nov 1, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...


His attorney doesn't work for the union, and runs a one-man office, dumbass.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 1, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> And the girl's go fund me site is over 42k.  Guess who just got their state college paid for...


Bingo.  She and her peers have been brought up in a culture that not only encourages, but rewards bad behavior.

And she has an entire side of the political spectrum with her.

The decay continues, nice and loud.
.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Nov 1, 2015)

*The evidence suggests............that American public policy has been centered around harsh punishment of populations that were at first openly and then more quietly assumed to be naturally subhuman and more prone to violence than whites. Racism, in other words...........Racists don’t see this as a form of racism. They see it as a form of common sense...one can see it on this thread....with full throated approval of violence perpetrated on a student....*
When White People Take Drugs, It Stops Being a “War”


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Nov 1, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> Bingo.  She and her peers have been brought up in a culture that not only encourages, but rewards bad behavior.
> 
> And she has an entire side of the political spectrum with her.
> 
> ...


The Police officer Ben Fields was brought up in a culture that teaches that reacting with extreme violence towards passive female students is perfectly normal...this kind of behavior is neither normal or justified in any way...this is why Ben Fields lost his job and needs to lose his liberty...*the culture of white entitlements to employ violence at whim is what seems to have warped Ben Fields....*


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 1, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Bingo.  She and her peers have been brought up in a culture that not only encourages, but rewards bad behavior.
> ...


It really is too bad she didn't have a knife on her.

She could have slit the guy's throat, gotten a full-boat ride to Harvard AND an MSNBC slot.
.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 1, 2015)

These kids need to start thinking ahead.

Bring a gun to class, break every possible rule, shoot any white authority that shows up, and they're set for life.
.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Nov 1, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Do you enjoy whining...you feel victimized or something...you  not a normal person you know...normal people ...even the Police Chief express revulsion at what is seen on the video...you being a warped white  numb nuts believe its perfectly OK to visit violence on a teenage student at the whim of a 300 lb bully...


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 1, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...


She'd have to kill the guy to the the full boat ride, I'd think.

Harvard ain't cheap.
.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Nov 1, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> These kids need to start thinking ahead.
> 
> Bring a gun to class, break every possible rule, shoot any white authority that shows up, and they're set for life.
> .


The cops need to be thinking ahead if they want to keep their jobs and stay out of jail in this era of cameras and videos ...no one brought a gun to school in this case you are just going "hysterical ninny" ...get a gun go walking around the neighborhood and shoot the first Negro you see with a bag of skittles...and you are set for life as a Right wing hero.........


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Nov 1, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> Harvard ain't cheap.
> .


*
The cop would have had to shoot her and a couple of the other "Ni**ger students" to get a really large Go Fund Fortune from you and your fellow travelers...........*


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 1, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > These kids need to start thinking ahead.
> ...


Oooh, sorry o simplistic & binary thinker, I lean Left.

Taking this a bit further, if two or three black kids completely disrupt and destroy class, they could probably get some kind of group package to Harvard if they take out the officer.

This idea has potential.
.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 1, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Harvard ain't cheap.
> ...


Wow, you're very angry with me.


.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Nov 1, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> Wow, you're very angry with me.
> 
> 
> .


wow you hate that negro student you do not even know..........and stop whining...


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 1, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 1, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> BTW asshole there is a Police Union legal team working with Fields just as there are Police Union lawyers working for the officers charged in Baltimore.
> The lawyer/legal team are being paid by the Police Union. Fields doesn't have to spend a dime on his legal defense.
> If you believe the Police Union hasn't been helping officer Fields from day one you're a dummy.
> Attorney defends actions of fired school officer Ben Fields - CNN.com
> ...



His legal team is one bottom feeder hoping to keep his client out of prison.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Nov 1, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...








you got brown on your face


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 1, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...


Yikes, nasty, I'm really under your skin.

Calm down.  Decaf, maybe, huh?

Get over it.
.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Nov 1, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> Yikes, nasty, I'm really under your skin.
> 
> Calm down.  Decaf, maybe, huh?
> 
> ...


I think you are getting t the part where you declare victory ...usually you have to be a lot more humiliated when you start that ...."I just wiped up the board with you" stuff


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Nov 1, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> Taking this a bit further, if two or three black kids completely disrupt and destroy class, they could probably get some kind of group package to Harvard if they take out the officer.
> 
> This idea has potential.
> .


wow you are really angry with the Negro .........


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 1, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Yikes, nasty, I'm really under your skin.
> ...


Yeah, I'll leave that stuff to hardcore partisan ideologues like you.  There is no such thing as "victory" here, don't you know that?

But it certainly is always nice to see how angry I make the Regressive Left PC Police.
.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Nov 1, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > That's right asshole. The MSM isn't covering anything which might possibly be negative regarding the feral negro brat. Except running with a bullshit story that the poor little wisp of a girl was so scattered emotionally because she had just tragedy "lost" her loving mother (drug addict/prostitute/career criminal) and sadly her wonderful grandma. The feral brat stole grandma's wallet the last time she visited).
> ...


Yes it will. That's exactly what police unions are for. You're done, you idiot.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Nov 1, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> But it certainly is always nice to see how angry I make the Regressive Left PC Police.
> .


You are "just an ace"...LOL


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Nov 1, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > My sources suggest the amount is around 800K.
> ...


3 incidents? Are you just making shit up now?


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 1, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > But it certainly is always nice to see how angry I make the Regressive Left PC Police.
> ...


You're still at this?


.


----------



## dannyboys (Nov 1, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > Any jury that sees that video isn't going to give him a penny.
> ...


Oh you mean like the one they did in Ferguson? HAAA HAAAA! Fucking loser.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Nov 1, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> *That the criminal Investigation by the FBI and State agencies has not been completed....*[
> Oh you mean like the one they did in Ferguson?


*You are not very bright bringing up Ferguson you stupid mother fucker...*

Yeah that one got a bunch of racists fired from public jobs and eliminated the economic oppression of the Black community using the legal system....not just in Ferguson either ...in many Municipalities in Missouri
*DOJ Ferguson Report Prompts Resignations, Court Takeover*
*Ferguson Police Tainted by Bias, Justice Department Says ...*
*Ferguson Police Official Fired for Racist Emails*
*Ferguson city employee fired, 2 others on leave over racist ...*
*Ferguson City Manager, Central Figure In Racist Court ...*
*Ferguson judge withdraws all arrest warrants before 2015 ...*
*Ferguson, Missouri, is about to get a chance for real change ...*
*The majority-black town has a majority-white municipal government that financed itself through fees by criminalizing its citizens*


----------



## MikeK (Nov 1, 2015)

Camp said:


> Protocol and procedure would have required the officer to transition the situation from an administrative situation to a legal one. The officer should have let the student know the situation was now being turned into a demand that she leave the room or face a formal charge of trespassing, not a breaking of a school rule. Added to that would be his informing the student that failure to comply with his instructions would lead to even more serious charges that would result in her incarceration at a juvenile facility. Until that procedure is followed the officer is only presenting himself as muscle for the principal.


The above is an important consideration which thus far I haven't seen mentioned anywhere.  But an issue will be made of it in any court(s) this incident finds its way into.


----------



## MikeK (Nov 1, 2015)

JOSweetHeart said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > If the cop is that easy to bait, he deserves what he gets.
> ...


Do you feel the same way about narcs, the scumbags of law-enforcement, who engage in "buy and bust" operations which are unmitigated, systematic examples of entrapment?

How about those vice cops, also scumbags, who conduct flagrant examples of entrapment by using female cops posing as prostitutes to clearly _entice_ lonely men into participating in the deception and arresting them?


----------



## MikeK (Nov 1, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Yep, the little tramps set him up, and he took the bait.
> They both should be banned from ever returning to school there.


The pivotal question is, how did they know what to expect from him?


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Nov 1, 2015)

MikeK said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, the little tramps set him up, and he took the bait.
> ...


They didn't, they just knew he was an asshole who slammed kids around.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Nov 1, 2015)

*Assaulted Spring Valley High Girl Explains Why She Didn't Obey Orders*
The Los Angeles Times
Posted: 10/29/2015 08:06 PM EDT
The South Carolina student thrown from her seat by a school police officer had obeyed orders to put her cellphone away, and the dispute arose because she did not put it away fast enough, her attorney said Thursday.

Read the whole story at The Los Angeles Times


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Nov 1, 2015)

*They hate Black children*



*Texas Student Put In Coma For 52 Days After Being Tasered by School Police*
In the wake of the South Carolina “Assault on Spring Valley High” a number of other high profile cases of school cops abusing students are coming to light. One of those has recently resulted in charges being filed against a school police officer who punched a student in the face for not having a hall pass. But in what Democracy […]


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Nov 1, 2015)

*Is This What Happens ‘When Steroids, Racism and a Badge Mix’?*
By now you’ve probably heard the theory that Deputy Ben Fields was on steroids – “roid raging” – when he attacked a teenage girl in her math class. Far from a polemic attack, Fields is well known for his heavy lifting at his local South Carolina gym. While no one is going to be able to confirm his steroid use, […]


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 1, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> These kids need to start thinking ahead.
> 
> Bring a gun to class, break every possible rule, shoot any white authority that shows up, and they're set for life.
> .



Oh, Mac, you are soooo cute when you break out your bruised White Privilege. 

This isn't a complicated case.  if this was a black cop brutalizing a white teenage girl, you'd all be breaking out the lynch mob.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 1, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...



http://www.newsweek.com/who-ben-fie...med-flipping-spring-valley-high-school-387757


----------



## MikeK (Nov 1, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Sometimes children need to be handled with a certain degree of violence to get the point across.   Have you ever seen an adult dog disciplining a puppy?  Same thing.


Not quite.

You're talking about the valid principle of _"painful punishment administered by a loving hand."_  Mother dogs (and cats) do administer painful punishment to their misbehaving offspring and human mothers sometimes do, as well.  But there is a significant difference between an angry but loving mother and a uniformed civil servant.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Nov 1, 2015)

MikeK said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


If going under cover is the only way to catch a criminal, well then so be it.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Nov 1, 2015)

*Citizens Forcing Police Accountability is Working – Killer Cops Prosecuted at Record Rate*
A once apathetic society, who had become so unquestioningly content with the status quo, is beginning to wake up. For over a decade, Americans stood by as police killings went largely unchecked. No one even cared about counting how many citizens had their lives taken by cops. But the days of unaccountable government killings seem to be numbered


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Nov 1, 2015)

*Hundreds Of Cops Fired For Sex Crimes*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Nov 1, 2015)

*The Most Horrific Police Brutality Cases In October*

by Jess Colarossi Nov 1, 2015

Police killed 95 people in October.
 God Bless you always LOL


----------



## protectionist (Nov 1, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


I wouldn't_ "slam"_ anybody, unless they were fighting me, and it was my job to subdue them, so as to make an arrest.


----------



## MikeK (Nov 1, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> How odd then, that Deputy Fields has wide support from the school's teachers, administrators, and even students.  Maybe you just hear what you want to.


_The Authoritarians, by Bob Altemeyer (available from Amazon).  

Very interesting book._


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Nov 1, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


The first lawsuit was dismissed, the second he was named as a defendant in a lawsuit over a kid getting expelled. He'll probably be dismissed from that too since he has no say over who gets expelled and then we have this incident where one gutless coward, not a jury, not the teachers, administrators, or fellow cops, said he used excessive force. 

So no, not three. Zero. 

Stop lying, Leftists!


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Nov 1, 2015)

MikeK said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > How odd then, that Deputy Fields has wide support from the school's teachers, administrators, and even students.  Maybe you just hear what you want to.
> ...


Great. There's a book section on this site, I think.


----------



## dannyboys (Nov 2, 2015)

MikeK said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


'Captain Obvious', how many times have you been arrested for being (cough) "enticed" into committing illegal acts of your own free will?
Isn't it interesting how much you can learn about someone just by reading their posts?
I'd LOVE to play Texas Hold'em against you. HAAA HAAA!
You're like a forum member who claims to "hate fags" and uses the word "cocksucker" in every post.


----------



## MikeK (Nov 2, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *Hundreds Of Cops Fired For Sex Crimes*



This is quite a revelation -- even for one who is as critical of police as I have been.

I would expect some level of sexual misconduct on the part of certain individual officers who appear in candid sequences of the TV "ride-along" documentary, _COPS,_ mainly because of the readily apparent _kinks_ in their personalities.  But the number of incidents of flagrant coercive rape described in this report makes one wonder why the mainstream media has been absolutely silent about what is an outrageous social malady.  Each of these incidents, from arrest to disposition in criminal court, is a matter of public record and every individual organ of the mainstream media has a _city desk_ reporter who routinely scans arraignment court records, so there evidently is a cooperative effort made to suppress exposure of what is a menacingly disgraceful situation.

The personality "kinks" referred to above usually manifest as an excessive issuing of commands during car stops and the exhibiting of obvious, uncalled for personal satisfaction when effecting an arrest for some minor (typically drug) offense.  E.g., in situations where some pathetic individual is searched and found with drugs and/or paraphernalia and is reduced to tearfully begging the arresting officer for a "break" while the officer is smugly enjoying the misery he's about to inflict, the only word to describe the essence of such a transaction is _sadism._  And the behavior of the sex-offending cops described in this report derives from the same type of sadistic impulse.


----------

